# Sticky  Indonesia forumer list and announcement *NEW MEMBER Please add your name here*



## macgyver

Add your own name here 

MacGyver


Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


----------



## David-80

macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> 
> MacGyver
> David-80
> 
> Use Reply with Quote , ... the last posting ...


cheers


----------



## JAG2

macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> Use Reply with Quote , ... the last posting ...


Jag.lt.cmd


----------



## JAG2

David-80 said:


> cheers


jag.lt.cmd


----------



## Guest

macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> 
> MacGyver
> David-80
> Jag.lt.cmd
> Wallawalla
> 
> Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


aye aye


----------



## Mahaputra

Originally Posted by macgyver
Add your own name here 

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra

Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


----------



## JktCity

Originally Posted by macgyver
Add your own name here 

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity

Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


----------



## Alvin

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin


----------



## sanhen

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
sanhen


----------



## Alvin

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen


----------



## ryanr

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX - Not an Indonesian, but happy to be here I'm also your co-mod


----------



## teddybear

me..


----------



## kota16

Kebangsaan saya orang Australi. Pekerjaan saya penulis. Apa kabar?


----------



## Mahaputra

hey kota16.. ur from oz eh?? gday mate.. I live in adelaide as well.. whereabouts in adelaide do u live??
welcome to the forum man


----------



## kota16

I live off Marion Road. Half way from City to Glenelg. Yeah! i studied the culture of Indonesia going back to Kingdom of Sriwidjaya in 6th Century. I have been to Jakarta and am amazed at all the new buildings. Are you studying here?


----------



## Mahaputra

yeah man.. studyin architecture at uniSA
off marion road? that's about 20 minutes drive from my place i reckon
I live at north adelaide.. 
cooll.. where are u studyin? AU? yeah man Jakarta is awesome.. hehee


----------



## kota16

I finished my studies.I did live at North Adelaide at one time.My last visit was to Kuala Lumpur which is also an awesome city.My interest is architecture and city infrastructure like transport.I am interested in the Jakarta monorail. :eek2:


----------



## Mahaputra

oohh cool.. yeah man what do u reckon about the monorail.. u think it's gonna be a good solution for the traffic in Jakarta?
KL? I was dissapointed when I went there.. cause I thought it would be a bigger city.. but it was quite small.. nevertheless.. it's a great city.. ;D


----------



## indistad

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear

and me! Indistad


----------



## Alvin

Mahaputra said:


> oohh cool.. yeah man what do u reckon about the monorail.. u think it's gonna be a good solution for the traffic in Jakarta?
> KL? I was dissapointed when I went there.. cause I thought it would be a bigger city.. but it was quite small.. nevertheless.. it's a great city.. ;D


I don't think the monorail is enough, it needs to be integrated with the 14 Busway corridors (and their feeder buses), the Subway, river transportation and angkots.
HOpefully by 2010 Jakarta will no longer need 'ojeks' (motorcycle taxis)..they are living proof that the public transportation in jkt leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## ryanr

I agree with Alvin...Jakarta really needs more subway/mrt lines or monorail lines to make everything work. Also, drivers need to be disciplined...


----------



## JAG2

GreyX said:


> I agree with Alvin...Jakarta really needs more subway/mrt lines or monorail lines to make everything work. Also, drivers need to be disciplined...



Yeah, not only drivers but a think ( don't get offended ) the whole nation should be more disciplined in order to make Indonesia , clean , organized and prosper.


----------



## SeeMacau

Im not Indonesian .. but i sometimes post in this forum


----------



## macgyver

AsIaBoYz said:


> Im not Indonesian .. but i sometimes post in this forum


Yeah Put your Name on the list AsIaBoYz ....
It is Indonesia Forummers List .... not Indonesian Indonesia Forummers List ...


----------



## alexg

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Indistad
AlexG


----------



## ryanr

jag.lt.cmd said:


> Yeah, not only drivers but a think ( don't get offended ) the whole nation should be more disciplined in order to make Indonesia , clean , organized and prosper.


I strongly agree...(no offence to anyone)


----------



## perekamuda

David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz 
Perekamuda


----------



## David-80

Welcome back perekamuda, still in Brunei?

cheers


----------



## peseg5

David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz 
Perekamuda
peseg5--> Halo I'm new here... Born n live in Indonesia as a Jakartans..


----------



## tata

David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz 
Perekamuda
peseg5--> Halo I'm new here... Born n live in Indonesia as a Jakartans..
tata-> Born, grown up in JKT, currently work in Geneva. Proud to be Indonesian.


----------



## lumpia

nice nice nice!  the list is growing so quickly!  spread the word ppl!


----------



## Guest

David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz 
Perekamuda
peseg5--> Halo I'm new here... Born n live in Indonesia as a Jakartans..
tata-> Born, grown up in JKT, currently work in Geneva. Proud to be Indonesian.
Medan01


----------



## David-80

So here is the full list so far : 18 forumers

David-80
macgyver
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz 
Perekamuda
peseg5
tata 
Medan01

cheers


----------



## macgyver

::Add Your Own Name ::
Use " Copy " and " Paste " the last post


David-80
macgyver
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz
Perekamuda
peseg5
tata
Medan01


----------



## Ndiw

umm... am i way a little to late ?


----------



## macgyver

Ndiw said:


> umm... am i way a little to late ?


No ...
even Our Indonesia forum is just a couple of month old ...


----------



## ryanprima

David-80
macgyver
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz
Perekamuda
peseg5
tata
Medan01
ryanprima->Pure 100% Indonesian


----------



## Ndiw

David-80
macgyver
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Kota16
Indistad
AlexG
AsIaBoYz
Perekamuda
peseg5
tata
Medan01
ryanprima->Pure 100% Indonesian 
Ndiw->my Hobby is flight simming so i joined IndoVA, i lived in Indonesia.. and INDOMIE is my fav food ..


----------



## tata

Ndiw said:


> Ndiw->my Hobby is flight simming so i joined IndoVA, i lived in Indonesia.. and INDOMIE is my fav food ..


INDOMIE, like I said before, rocks! :rock:


----------



## Mahaputra

wow look at that list.. this is awesome guys


----------



## tata

GreyX said:


> Congrats to David-80!! He is the new SSC Indonesia moderator. Szehoong, Chad and I will still assist him, but he is the main guy for the Indo forums


hei... congratulation Dave. We count on you!


----------



## Alvin

hey , congrats Dave for being our local moderator. Should you need company, I'm more than happy to join you


----------



## Mahaputra

woohoo.. well done dave..
congrats mate.. this calls for a beer :cheers:


----------



## kikitielman

g'day buddy

what a great news, congrat dave, you are the man!!!


----------



## David-80

Thank you guys ! I am here just to represent you guys in SSC, but still there is no "boss" in here, everyone is the same, all for one, we always be friend ! 

@Alvin, yup, i always need help from you and anyone else, feel free to join me! 

cheers


----------



## laba-laba

*Hai.. im new here from medan*

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze <-okay, this is me
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Ara
laba-laba


----------



## laba-laba

*Hai.. im new here from medan*

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Ara
laba-laba


----------



## David-80

Welcome Laba-laba

Attention New members please post your name here so we all can know you better 

thanks


----------



## laba-laba

*Horas Bahhh*



David-80 said:


> Welcome Laba-laba
> 
> Attention New members please post your name here so we all can know you better
> 
> thanks


yes. my name is Andi. im from Medan city, my nick is laba-laba. 

HORAS BAHHH..


----------



## laba-laba

*Horas Bahhh*



David-80 said:


> Welcome Laba-laba
> 
> Attention New members please post your name here so we all can know you better
> 
> thanks


yes. my name is Andi. im from Medan city, my nick is laba-laba. 

HORAS BAHHH..

anyway.. congz to u DAVID


----------



## mus90

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Ara
laba-laba
mus90


----------



## David-80

Welcome Mus90, If you need help or want to ask something dont hesitate to PM or ask me anytime, or anybody here...most of the forumers here are very friendly 

cheers


----------



## wonkcerbon

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
*Wonkcerbon* 
Wallawalla
Yamauchi

Iam already here for long time.. :sleepy: ..and Whatever, add to the list again..

'BTW Congrats for U Dave


----------



## rhz

*Hi I'm new...*

Indonesian in San Diego


----------



## Mahaputra

welcome to the forum rhz


----------



## David-80

Welcome rhz and thank you wonkcrebon 

cheers


----------



## bahar

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wonkcerbon 
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Bahar


Hi, I'm an Indonesian based in Singapore. I've been following this forum for quite some time. Having said that, I just registered...

It's surprising that I prefer to get the indonesian business news from this forum... almost updated daily. Sure I do read from other sources...


----------



## Alvin

welcome to the Forum, Bahar. Glad you like the Business news thread..


----------



## David-80

LOL, believe it or not, in skyscrapercity, tomorrow news is today :lol:

Welcome Bahar, enjoy your stay here 

cheers


----------



## Alvin

its been quiet in the constructions/ skyscrapers department though... :bash:


----------



## David-80

Yeah, I dont know when i can take pictures, maybe during Holiday, my camera is still broken, the lens is having problem. Its been 3 months since i fixed it, Stupid me to buy that camera without checking if the guarantee is only last 6 months! 

cheers


----------



## macgyver

Alvin said:


> its been quiet in the constructions/ skyscrapers department though... :bash:


Welcome to the club Bahar.
and Thanks to Our Business/Economy Ambassador .... right Alvin ....


----------



## ryuchi

Hi all!!

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wonkcerbon 
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Bahar
ryuchi


----------



## Alvin

welcome! tell us a bit more about yourself


----------



## ryuchi

Alvin said:


> welcome! tell us a bit more about yourself


thanx alvin...i'm medanese, currently in taipei... horas :baaa: !!


----------



## David-80

Welcome to the forum guys, Please feel free to post 

Where is everybody? a bit quiet lately............

cheers


----------



## tomat

hallooo to all of u, bonjour tout le monde...

Does anyone know if the transportation forum is still existing??


----------



## David-80

It still, for the world transportation forum right?


Cheers


----------



## Guest

Hi I'm new here and this is my first "post"
627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
David-80
Fir3blaze 
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wonkcerbon 
Wallawalla
Yamauchi
Bahar
ryuchi
budi2006


----------



## macgyver

budi2006 said:


> Hi I'm new here and this is my first "post"
> 627
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> David-80
> Fir3blaze
> GreyX
> Indistad
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> laba-laba
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Medan01
> mus90
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> tomat
> Wonkcerbon
> Wallawalla
> Yamauchi
> Bahar
> ryuchi
> budi2006


Welcome aboard Budi ...

Signaturenya itu Demokrats sekali .. he he he .....

[ Tapi Bersama kita Bisa APA ... ? .... bisa KORUPSI , bisa KKN Juga .. he he he]


----------



## David-80

LOL, we have so many members but the fact is not all members are actually posting in the forum, however its good to see new member signed up. 

Welcome abroad Budi!

Cheers


----------



## Guest

macgyver said:


> Welcome aboard Budi ...
> 
> Signaturenya itu Demokrats sekali .. he he he .....
> 
> [ Tapi Bersama kita Bisa APA ... ? .... bisa KORUPSI , bisa KKN Juga .. he he he]


Thanks macgyver,
one way to circumvent controls is through collusion .... :nono: 
but my signature is nothing to do with that


----------



## Alvin

look forward to your contribution to our forums, Budi, particularly in the Projects section, been a bit dry recently !


----------



## sanhen

Below is the list.. sorted A-Z again:

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
budi2006
David-80
Fir3blaze
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
macgyver
Mahaputra
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
tomat
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
Yamauchi


----------



## TheTramp

Count me in.


----------



## David-80

Welcome abroad ! you're in! 

cheers


----------



## lamafrookie

hi all! been reading for a while, haven't post that much tho'


----------



## dera_182

hallo semua !!!! mohon bimbingannya.....  

:tongue3:


----------



## Marshal

Hail to the indonesian brothers!! :rock: 


And why do we have to add our names here??


----------



## Marshal

Btw the language that is written here is what??

Indonesian (or some other name) and is it originally written in english (roman) script, arabic script, or some other script?


THanks,


----------



## wonkcerbon

Banyak orang Indonesia, _I see_..

but why not much that ppl voted at Jakarta vs KL thread


----------



## Sydneyboy

Hi Im not Indonesian, but i like Indonesia especially Jakarta.I think Jakarta have a great future ahead!!!!
I love the design of Wisma 46  , so much better than the "tetris shaped" World Tower in the Sydney CBD.


----------



## macgyver

Sydneyboy said:


> Hi Im not Indonesian, but i like Indonesia especially Jakarta.I think Jakarta have a great future ahead!!!!
> I love the design of Wisma 46  , so much better than the "tetris shaped" World Tower in the Sydney CBD.


Welcome Sydneyboy ..... 
You are not Indonesian ? .... while you were born in Bali ... hmmm ....  interesting ...... :cheers: 

Welcome to the Club though


----------



## Fir3blaze

Hi Sydneyboy,

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Sydneyboy

macgyver said:


> Welcome Sydneyboy .....
> You are not Indonesian ? .... while you were born in Bali ... hmmm ....  interesting ...... :cheers:
> 
> Welcome to the Club though


LOL, my mom was on holiday in Bali while she was pregnant.I was born Bali in 1987,not that i could remember but Ive seen my birth photos in Sangelah hospital in Bali,well that makes Bali my birthplace...


----------



## geminiguy7

Hi Sydneyboy, or should i say hi Adrian  
you finnaly found the website eh... hows your schoolholiday?


----------



## JAG2

welcome to the club or should I say Indo forum.


----------



## Bingz

Sorry kinda late to introduce myself. I am indonesian, currently living in california.. Jakarta is always my hometown, was born in Tangerang. can't wait to see jakarta in 2007 the year that i will return home... and hi everybody


----------



## geminiguy7

Welcome Bingz :cheers1: :righton:


----------



## macgyver

Bingz said:


> Sorry kinda late to introduce myself. I am indonesian, currently living in california.. Jakarta is always my hometown, was born in Tangerang. can't wait to see jakarta in 2007 the year that i will return home... and hi everybody


Nah ... welcome welcome .....
Makin banyak nich .. Indo FOrummers ..... Jadi Kalo ada Pooling di City s City ... jangan sampai kalah lagi yah ....


----------



## tata

Bingz said:


> Sorry kinda late to introduce myself. I am indonesian, currently living in california.. Jakarta is always my hometown, was born in Tangerang. can't wait to see jakarta in 2007 the year that i will return home... and hi everybody


hi Bingz! Welcome to Indonesian forum. Your name reminds me a anonimous writer in the FORTUNE.

Hei year '07 is supposed to see a lot of things in JKT, like, monorail, completion of 12 busway lines etc etc...

enjoy
tata


----------



## Muyangguniang

Im Indonesian!  :nuts: :drunk: :nocrook: :dance: 

My mother was born in Jakarta,but I live in Holland,but my father visit Indonesia every year,last year It was my first time in Indonesia, and I liked it!
also I have a lot of family in Bekasi!

Indonesia RULEZZZ



http://www.jakarta-tower.com/


----------



## macgyver

Haaglanden said:


> Im Indonesian!  :nuts: :drunk: :nocrook: :dance:
> 
> My mother was born in Jakarta,but I live in Holland,but my father visit Indonesia every year,last year It was my first time in Indonesia, and I liked it!
> also I have a lot of family in Bekasi!
> 
> Indonesia RULEZZZ


Welcom to the club Haaglanden ....
Selamat Datang ...


----------



## Sielo

I'm sorry I haven't really introduced myself. I'm Indonesian and currently living in Shanghai


----------



## wS

Haihai indo skyscraper mania, I'm indonesian living in Amsterdam (temp). Keep up the good work m8.


----------



## Alvin

welcome, wS!!


----------



## ncon

welcome welcome!!  wS and Sielo welcome !!


----------



## JAG2

Welcome sielo and welcome wS


----------



## ksunarjo

hi everyone.. i'm ksunarjo.. i live in jakarta.. 
actually.. i just a high school student.. but i love buildings and architecture 
so i joined this forum...

cheers.

khelvyn - ksunarjo


----------



## ncon

welcome welcome ksunarjo!!:wave:

CAN u explain about ur selves little bit 
such as how old are u 

don't worry we all here are friendly !!!

welcome!!


----------



## macgyver

ksunarjo said:


> hi everyone.. i'm ksunarjo.. i live in jakarta..
> actually.. i just a high school student.. but i love buildings and architecture
> so i joined this forum...
> 
> cheers.
> 
> khelvyn - ksunarjo


Welcome to the club ...

Cheers


----------



## ksunarjo

thx mate!

cheers.
ksunarjo


----------



## ncon

ksunarjo said:


> well i didn't tell u guys my age huh? hahaha...
> 
> well i'm just 15 rite now.. (16 this year in june)
> 
> so i thought i was the youngest here.. but i checked that encon is 16 today. (am i rite?)
> 
> that's all about me.. i can tell ya later on because i'm using school computer right now during computer lab time.. hehehe.. (i'll in the deep trouble if my teacher knew that i'm using it beside school work..)
> 
> see ya...
> 
> cheers.
> ksunarjo



no i'm 15 today! !!


----------



## ksunarjo

well i didn't tell u guys my age huh? hahaha... 

well i'm just 15 rite now.. (16 this year in june)

so i thought i was the youngest here.. but i checked that encon is 16 today. (am i rite?) 

that's all about me.. i can tell ya later on because i'm using school computer right now during computer lab time.. hehehe.. (i'll in the deep trouble if my teacher knew that i'm using it beside school work..)

see ya...

cheers.
ksunarjo


----------



## ksunarjo

o yeh?

sorry encon..

btw. i have to go now..

the class is over now..

dada


----------



## tata

WELCOME to Sielo, wS, ksunarjo, haaglanden !!!
Good to see now there are more and more young forumers joining the club!


----------



## ncon

vote for jakarta vs moscow !!!


----------



## David-80

Welcome guys, dont be hesitate to ask me if you need help regarding this forum.

cheers


----------



## ksunarjo

thanks david! 

where can i vote jakarta vs. moscow?


----------



## ncon

ksunarjo said:


> thanks david!
> 
> where can i vote jakarta vs. moscow?


just go to Citytalk and Urban Issues and click the forum city vs city


----------



## ncon

guys vist jakarta skylines part 1 !!! nowadays seem no one go there :sleepy:


----------



## tata

encon said:


> guys vist jakarta skylines part 1 !!! nowadays seem no one go there :sleepy:


where?


----------



## otanx

Focus on Jakarta Tower
it Will definitely bring back the pride,...
the national monument can no longer be the landmark

C'mon developer .... put that extra mile on work...
can't hardly wait....


----------



## otanx

Focus on Jakarta Tower
it Will definitely bring back the pride,...
the national monument can no longer be the landmark

C'mon developers .... put that extra mile on work...
can't hardly wait....


----------



## Muyangguniang

:crazy: Hot News :crazy: 
look at: rate Our Skyline Chart


!!!!!!!!JAKARTA IS FINALLY IN THE TOP 100!!!!!!!!

Just 3 weeks ago jakarta was rated at 135!

And now(28th of May at nr99)

I hope the top 25 foor jakarta will come soon!


----------



## Muyangguniang

Please vote for Jakarta(ofcourse a 10) at http://www.skyscrapercity.info/900.php?id=1003

Thank You


----------



## Alvin

Haaglanden said:


> Please vote for Jakarta(ofcourse a 10) at http://www.skyscrapercity.info/900.php?id=1003
> 
> Thank You


thanks. I just did. We are in the top 80 now.


----------



## ncon

i jsut did it also 

come vote for jakarta !!


----------



## Sielo

I just did also
We are rank 78 now


----------



## aston86

me new member here


----------



## ncon

dxk4451 said:


> I love the pictures of Jakarta in this forum. Thanks.



sure can welcome welcome 

service charge: Rp 50,000 

Selamat datang


----------



## ncon

Alvin said:


> welcome, you are probably our 2nd youngest member after Encon!



means i'm the youngest forumers in here ?


----------



## wonkcerbon

sanhen said:


> Yes, she is a cutie, David.
> Just go check her website .


Im second that,


----------



## JAG2

wonkcerbon said:


> Im second that,


what s her site then ?


----------



## tata

welcome for dxk4451 and valian!


----------



## Alvin

ATTENTION : NEW MEMBERS - ADD YOUR NAME ON THIS LIST and forward.CHEERS!

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
Yamauchi


----------



## wonkcerbon

jag.lt.cmd said:


> what s her site then ?


 I dunno  , Im judging by her avatar, thats her pic btw..


----------



## Blue_Sky

==============edited==============


----------



## ksunarjo

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
Yamauchi


----------



## valian

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
Yamauchi


----------



## F-16

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
F-16 - Taking Bird's Eye View of the City
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
Yamauchi


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hey! don't forget about me...!! XxRyoChanxX


----------



## wS

and me


----------



## sanhen

1000 post! hehehehe


----------



## Bingz

n me 2


----------



## Alvin

Congratulations, Sanhen on ur 1000th post. We now have four forumers that has hit the 1000 mark, David, you, Encon and myself . cheers! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## sanhen

Thanks Alvin  
Heh.. encon is extraordinary....


----------



## ncon

sanhen said:


> Thanks Alvin
> Heh.. encon is extraordinary....



thanks guys ! :rofl: 

so now only 4 person has reached over 1000 post??

btw tata is coming too!


----------



## ksunarjo

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
F-16 
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
Yamauchi
XxRyoChanxX
_______________


----------



## tata

Alvin said:


> Congratulations, Sanhen on ur 1000th post. We now have four forumers that has hit the 1000 mark, David, you, Encon and myself . cheers! :cheers: :cheers:


Congrat Sanhen!
I'm close to 1000 but not in a hurry.....


----------



## h4nh4n

me too please 
but i'm not always active


----------



## sanhen

Thanks guys.. keep up the mouse clicking  hehehe


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yay im on the list..hehe


----------



## Muyangguniang

ksunarjo said:


> 627
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> David-80
> dera_182
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> Indistad
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> Medan01
> mus90
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> TheTramp
> tomat
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> Yamauchi
> XxRyoChanxX
> _______________


hmm weird can't see my name in the list :wtf:


----------



## Alvin

Haaglanden said:


> hmm weird can't see my name in the list :wtf:


add your name and forward the updated list! :cheers:


----------



## Muyangguniang

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
F-16 
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
Haaglanden
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## h4nh4n

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
F-16 
Fir3blaze
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
Haaglanden
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## nanda*

h4n-h4n said:


> 627
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> David-80
> dera_182
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> h4n-h4n
> Haaglanden
> Indistad
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> Medan01
> mus90
> Nanda*
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> TheTramp
> tomat
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> XxRyoChanxX
> Yamauchi



Happy to be here


----------



## tata

nanda* said:


> Happy to be here


bienvenu au forum nanda!!! 
Tu habite ou a paris?


*EDIT: Hei, this is my 1000th post!!!*


----------



## nanda*

salut tata !
En fait j'habite en region parisienne, dans le 78 du coté de versailles. Et toi ? t'es suissesse ?


----------



## tata

nanda* said:


> salut tata !
> En fait j'habite en region parisienne, dans le 78 du coté de versailles. Et toi ? t'es suissesse ?


I used to live in Paris ('99-'00) now live in Geneva. I'm Indonesian (-> Indonesien pas Indonesiene  )

T Indonesien/ene?


----------



## nanda*

oups sorry... Je suis indonésien. I was born in Paris, i'm living, studying here but my parents used to bring me to Jakarta once a year but now i'm a bit older, it's more difficult to plan because of the studies etc... The last time was last year, i went to bali as well. I love indo sooo much... especially nightlife in Jakarta and Bali. I know well parisian nightlife and i can tell you there are no better places like in Jakarta or Bali. 

Vive Jakarta !!!!!! 

:dance:


----------



## Muyangguniang

see all of you next week

go to Paris for 5 days 

:crazy2:GOODBYE:crazy:


----------



## firmanhadi

627
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
encon
F-16 
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
Haaglanden
Indistad
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
Medan01
mus90
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## tata

welcome to FirmanHadi :wave:


----------



## TheJanitor

Hey guys ... 

I'm new here. Indonesian currently lives in New York City with constant travelling among other US, Asian, and European cities. 

Glad I've found this forum.


----------



## Alvin

TheJanitor said:


> Hey guys ...
> 
> I'm new here. Indonesian currently lives in New York City with constant travelling among other US, Asian, and European cities.
> 
> Glad I've found this forum.


Welcome!!!


----------



## Blue_Sky

TheJanitor said:


> Hey guys ...
> 
> I'm new here. Indonesian currently lives in New York City with constant travelling among other US, Asian, and European cities.
> 
> Glad I've found this forum.


Welcome to da club...

:grouphug:


----------



## UMD

There you go....I am back here as UMD. Can't access with my old user name of Medan01




firmanhadi said:


> 627
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> David-80
> dera_182
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> firmanhadi
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> h4n-h4n
> Haaglanden
> Indistad
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> mus90
> Nanda*
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> TheTramp
> tomat
> UMD (ex Medan01)
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> XxRyoChanxX
> Yamauchi


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

out of all those ppl..im the only girl.... WOw!


----------



## David-80

I love your magazine dokong, keep up the good work.

Welcome abroad.

cheers


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL

welcome~~~~


----------



## dokong96

thanks all 

i like this forum couz little bit helping me to serch ma stories 4 ma magazine 


627
alb3rt
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
dokong96
encon
F-16 
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
Indistad
Jaybe
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
mus90
Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
TheTramp
tomat
UMD (ex Medan01)
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## Alvin

Hey Dokong, perhaps you can promote our forum to your friends and colleagues - particularly architects and photographers


----------



## ncon

Alvin said:


> Hey Dokong, perhaps you can promote our forum to your friends and colleagues - particularly architects and photographers



agree !  SOMEMORE , u can put our forum at your Magazine i'm fan of them(magazine)

but the price gone up from Rp35,000 to Rp45,000 

btw may i know what is ur position over there???


----------



## dokong96

no probleme. i'll invite ma freinds to joint this forum. 
in this magazine as a editor and photographer


----------



## ncon

dokong96 said:


> no probleme. i'll invite ma freinds to joint this forum.
> in this magazine as a editor and photographer



i think u will find many projects to put into ur magazine


----------



## havoxx

Hi all...
An avid skyscraper and urban landscapes fan here...

Was born in Jakarta and have always lived there until 2003...I studied in a cc (comm college) in Illinois for two years and now am in my third year in UVA (University of Virginia-Charlottesville) majoring in urban and environmental planning...Salam kenal!
But please don't ask me anything related to sprawls, sustainability whatsoever, cause I am just as clueless as you are...Hahaha...


----------



## Blue_Sky

Salam kenal havoxx...
Hope u ejoy ur free time here


----------



## tata

Guys pls welcome our new members here: havoxx and theriswan


627
alb3rt
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
David-80
dera_182
dokong96
encon
F-16
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
havoxx
Indistad
Jaybe
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
mus90
Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
theriswan
TheTramp
tomat
UMD (ex Medan01)
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## JAG2

welcome guys or should I say girls ? anyway welcome to this forum.


----------



## ncon

WELCOME !


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL

tata said:


> Guys pls welcome our new members here: havoxx and theriswan
> 
> 
> 627
> alb3rt
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> David-80
> dera_182
> dokong96
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> firmanhadi
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> h4n-h4n
> havoxx
> Indistad
> Jaybe
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> mus90
> Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
> Nanda*
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> theriswan
> TheTramp
> tomat
> UMD (ex Medan01)
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> XxRyoChanxX
> Yamauchi


i'm not in there? hehhehhheee..


----------



## ncon

wow Indo forumers just need someone name start with O and Z and we have all the alphabetical !!! from A to Z  !!!


----------



## tata

Hi Coco, feel free to add your name to the list....
Anyway I added already just now 

627
alb3rt
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
CoCo Chanel
David-80
dera_182
dokong96
encon
F-16
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
havoxx
Indistad
Jaybe
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
mus90
Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
theriswan
TheTramp
tomat
UMD (ex Medan01)
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL

hehehhe.. thaNkx.. isn't otaNX indonesian? he posted sumthin sumwhere in indo forum last time,,


----------



## theriswan

*Hi Guys, just join you today!!*

hi guys. just join these faboulus forum...
i'm the chief structure engineer of sudirman place n pinnacle apt.
it's nice to have such as these forum..


----------



## Blue_Sky

Welcome theriswan 
My advise:
1. Have a nice brows here
2. Avoid city v city thread
:lol:


----------



## David-80

This is cool, its very rare to see some of the local expert and engineer are joining skyscrapercity. Especially in Asian Forum, well at least thats my observation. 

I know that other developers and building related magazines are visiting this forum but they just dont bother to post, so if you all read this..start posting 

cheers


----------



## ncon

David-80 said:


> This is cool, its very rare to see some of the local expert and engineer are joining skyscrapercity. Especially in Asian Forum, well at least thats my observation.
> 
> I know that other developers and building related magazines are visiting this forum but they just dont bother to post, so if you all read this..start posting
> 
> cheers



1 question how u know many developers visiting us??


----------



## David-80

I cant tell you but they were emailing me before regarding some problem and issues of development and company information that is not supposed to be for public. 

cheers


----------



## ncon

David-80 said:


> I cant tell you but they were emailing me before regarding some problem and issues of development and company information that is not supposed to be for public.
> 
> cheers



OK IC


----------



## Akrylik

627
alb3rt
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
CoCo Chanel
David-80
dera_182
dokong96
encon
F-16
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
havoxx
Indistad
Jaybe
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marshal
mus90
Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
theriswan
TheTramp
tomat
UMD (ex Medan01)
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi
Akrylik

hehe


----------



## Dasmo

Dasmo.

I'm from Australia, but I like Jakarta and would really like to live there. It's a great place from what I've seen. 

I do a fair bit of design and work with HTML, PHP and other geeky things. I also love buildings and the idea of building them.


----------



## ncon

Dasmo said:


> Dasmo.
> 
> I'm from Australia, but I like Jakarta and would really like to live there. It's a great place from what I've seen.
> 
> I do a fair bit of design and work with HTML, PHP and other geeky things. I also love buildings and the idea of building them.


welcome :wave:


----------



## paradyto

Akrylik said:


> 627
> alb3rt
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> CoCo Chanel
> David-80
> dera_182
> dokong96
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> firmanhadi
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> h4n-h4n
> havoxx
> Indistad
> Jaybe
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> mus90
> Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
> Nanda*
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> theriswan
> TheTramp
> tomat
> UMD (ex Medan01)
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> XxRyoChanxX
> Yamauchi
> Akrylik
> 
> hehe


Hi all, nice to be here... :jk: 

PARADYTO
the rainbow of asia


----------



## Muyangguniang

where is XRyochanX

She is missing


----------



## anindita

I join this forum today
I'm Anindita.
BTW mas or mba encon makasih atas infonya


----------



## tata

anindita said:


> I join this forum today
> I'm Anindita.
> BTW mas or mba encon makasih atas infonya


Welcome to the forum Anindita, you can put your name in the list.

Mba Encon, ouppsss Mas maksud saya  , itu salah satu member yg pualing OK di sini.

.
.
.
.
jgn marah yah con.....


----------



## ncon

tata said:


> Welcome to the forum Anindita, you can put your name in the list.
> 
> Mba Encon, ouppsss Mas maksud saya  , itu salah satu member yg pualing OK di sini.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> jgn marah yah con.....


thank Q thank Q  Mba tata :jk: tata


----------



## ncon

i got this idea rather than we write list like other Forum, why don't we show the map of Indonesia and write which forumers in Indonesia (original place) and for those who are not in Original Place i will make the World Map and put the names 

here some of Indo forumer at Original Place so pls tell us where u born at so i can add more


----------



## Blue_Sky

encon said:


> thank Q thank Q  Mba tata :jk: tata


Duh tante2 pada nge gosip disini


----------



## Blue_Sky

@encon

I think indistad and albert from Jogja


----------



## ncon

^^ ok


----------



## ncon

Blue_Sky said:


> Duh tante2 pada nge gosip disini



banyak Mba disini Mba:

tata

Blue

David (our mod become girl )

and so on


----------



## tata

encon said:


> i got this idea rather than we write list like other Forum, why don't we show the map of Indonesia and write which forumers in Indonesia (original place) and for those who are not in Original Place i will make the World Map and put the names
> 
> here some of Indo forumer at Original Place so pls tell us where u born at so i can add more


Cool! Encon always has fresh idea!

Pls link me to Jakarta. Thanks!


----------



## macgyver

I am from Kebumen 
Now .. staying in Bahrain ...

Would you put me in Jakarta ? or Kebumen instead ?  
Up to you encon ... he he he


----------



## macgyver

Mungkin di peta/map bikin satu legend lagi untuk .. list seluruh forummers


----------



## ryanr

encon..put me in too! Since Manila is in your map


----------



## JktCity

encon orangnya ori jek..

born n raised jakarta(asal dari Padang Makassar) tp tinggal di Amsterdam
keramean?? up to u encon how to put me down


----------



## sanhen

mmmm... i am back.. havent been here for a long time. hows everybody?

put me up @ Bogor encon.


----------



## ncon

OK  ^^


----------



## wS

yeah, I miss the girl on your avatar sanhen ^_^


----------



## alb3rt

eh encon can u put me under yogyakarta?
i was born in yogyakarta and now study at melbourne
eh btw which uni r u studying now encon?


----------



## ncon

^^ me uni  no lah still secondary (15 years) the youngest in Indo forumers


----------



## henry tan

maap repotin encon, aku lahir dibandung


----------



## Blue_Sky

encon said:


> ^^ me uni  no lah still secondary (15 years) the youngest in Indo forumers


u study in Sg or Jkt?


----------



## ncon

SG ^^

@Henry ok will upload for but i must wait for other to tell more 

that's why i did not upload these days


----------



## ncon

to info u all my com from yesterday something wrong 

just don't work properly so i become often offline


----------



## David-80

Just a census, how many indonesian members we have right now? is it less than a hundred or more? 

cheers


----------



## indistad

me from jogja. I think there were some people from Surabaya and one from Semarang...


----------



## alb3rt

eh wchich part of yogya indistad?


----------



## ncon

latest update 










Jkt is now become too crowd

sanhen and mac, i put u in JKt as the city did not appear in the map


----------



## Blue_Sky

Dun forget this one encon


sanhen said:


> put me up @ Bogor encon.


----------



## tata

wah gue kok gak ada dipetanya lagi? :mad2:


----------



## ryanr

how come i dissappeared in the update?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hey look im in the map..coolness lol


----------



## ncon

@ tata and Grey sorry my com down 

and rightnow i'm using the new com will update 

@ Blue i put sanhen at Jkt cos Bogor is too small to be seen in the map


----------



## tata

encon said:


> @ tata and Grey sorry my com down
> 
> and rightnow i'm using the new com will update
> 
> @ Blue i put sanhen at Jkt cos Bogor is too small to be seen in the map


Thanks!
Gue gak marah beneran kok.


----------



## macgyver

encon said:


> @ tata and Grey sorry my com down
> 
> and rightnow i'm using the new com will update
> 
> @ Blue i put sanhen at Jkt cos Bogor is too small to be seen in the map


Weleh ...
kedean kota kelahiran gua yah ...


----------



## buzzsunshine

newbie

found the forum while googling thru kampung daun bandung for my school project, interesting threads... hopefully the pics would help in getting rid of my homesick  
born in jkt .... south of jkt to be exact.. go south


----------



## henry tan

hi welcome to the forums buzzsunshine!
congratulation!!! now u became a member of skycrapers freaks  :hahaha:

@encon thanks for the map list and must be hard to compile all of us....


----------



## ncon

welcome buzz 

@ henry not so but consfused where to put as u can see JKt is getting flooded


----------



## paradyto

I'm on the map!!! the one and only from Pha Liem Bang (The real name before becoming "Palembang") he he he ....  

Actually I'm Javanesee + Sundanesee, born in Palembang, Balikpapan was my playground, have finished my university studied in Bandung, and return to working in Radio Station here (Announcer/Free lance) and as administration officer in oil & gas company here, in Palembang.

So I'm an Indonesian

Enjoy


----------



## MSB

Hi all

I'm actually Finnish, but my heart is in Indonesia, have been coming and going for a couple of years and eventually looking to score a job there... Bisa Bhs Indo juga. Found this forum as I'm interested in urban infrastructure. Looks great, browsing through the threads I almost feel like being in Jakarta.  Keep up the good work, ladies & gents. :hug:


----------



## Alvin

welcome MSB and Paradyto, you guys are welcome here :cheers:


----------



## Blue_Sky

@Paradyto

how long you live in Balikpapan?


----------



## paradyto

Blue_Sky said:


> @Paradyto
> 
> how long you live in Balikpapan?


for 10 years, then moved back to Palembang.

Thanx Alvin, hi MSB  
enjoy


----------



## MARINHO

Selamat Malam,

I'm Marinho 21 years old, from the Netherlands

I have been to Indonesia a couple of times.

A huge and nice country. I was totally impressed.

I think it's the country for the future. 

My grandparents were born in Indonesia in the City of Heros SURABAYA.

I wish to join the forum.


Thanks


----------



## Blue_Sky

You are ver much welcome in here 
If u want to know better about this beautifull country
dont hesitate to ask us

:cheers:


----------



## tata

@marinho, welcome to our forum!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

welcome!!!


----------



## with_a

Akrylik said:


> 627
> alb3rt
> AlexG
> Alvin
> Aquamadoor
> Ara
> AsIaBoYz
> Bahar
> Bingz
> Blue_Sky
> budi2006
> CoCo Chanel
> David-80
> dera_182
> dokong96
> encon
> F-16
> Fir3blaze
> firmanhadi
> geminiguy7
> GreyX
> h4n-h4n
> havoxx
> Indistad
> Jaybe
> Jag.lt.cmd
> JktCity
> joko
> kikitielman
> Kota16
> ksunarjo
> laba-laba
> Lamafrookie
> macgyver
> Mahaputra
> Marshal
> mus90
> Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
> Nanda*
> Ndiw
> passion4architecture
> Perekamuda
> peseg5
> ryanprima
> ryuchi
> Sanhen
> tata
> Teddybear
> theriswan
> TheTramp
> tomat
> UMD (ex Medan01)
> valian
> Wallawalla
> Wonkcerbon
> wS
> XxRyoChanxX
> Yamauchi
> Akrylik
> with_a



am i too late to join? :tongue4:


----------



## tata

with_a said:


> am i too late to join? :tongue4:


no... the door is open. party just begun. welcome to the club!


----------



## paradyto

Welcome "a"

Enjoy


----------



## shrewd.user

hi guys 

just call me by my nickname, but my real names Aaron 
im from melbourne, and (obviously) one of my interests is architecure/skyscrapers and the like...

im still young so i havent visited your country yet, but i will! ive just been looking at some pictures of your buildings, im so jealous! theyre beutiful... well most Aussies know a fair bit about indonesia (unfortunatly we seem to get a lot of your bad points flowing into the concious of our population through the media) and we love to travel there ! 

anyway would you mind if i dropped by now and then? i sometimes check out the new zealand forums too... 

cheers


----------



## David-80

sure mate, you're welcome here 

cheers


----------



## Alvin

Of course you're welcome, Aaron


----------



## Blue_Sky

Welcome shrewd.user
hope u enjoy Indonesian forum
this is a little tips from Mr Blue_Sky :cheers: 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5858458&postcount=124


----------



## tata

welcome to Aaron!


----------



## David-80

Welcome musashi and gluttony!

*For all members, please read the forum announcement from Rafflescity regarding Asian Skyscrapers Forum Rules.*

:cheers2:

cheers


----------



## Muyangguniang

Welcome/Selamat Datang:cheers:


----------



## Alvin

David-80 said:


> Welcome musashi and gluttony!
> 
> *For all members, please read the forum announcement from Rafflescity regarding Asian Skyscrapers Forum Rules.*
> 
> :cheers2:
> 
> cheers


^^ where is it?


----------



## h4nh4n

^^^^^


----------



## ncon

Welcome !


----------



## Blue_Sky

Alvin said:


> ^^ where is it?


The announcement gone already
But I've read it and we cant have a signature more than 5 line, is it right David-80??
Coz I still can see other forumer have more than 5 line signature
what will happen to them??


----------



## sanhen

Blue_Sky said:


> The announcement gone already
> But I've read it and we cant have a signature more than 5 line, is it right David-80??
> Coz I still can see other forumer have more than 5 line signature
> what will happen to them??


Mine is exactly 5 lines *phew*
But what I need is more character allowance. Still plenty of city to add to my sig hehehe.


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
Thats why Im asking dave right now
Coz I still easily see forumer with 7 or 8 lines sig


----------



## Blue_Sky

btw
my sig also 5 lines including space


----------



## tata

sanhen said:


> Mine is exactly 5 lines *phew*
> But what I need is more character allowance. Still plenty of city to add to my sig hehehe.


Mine's 5 too.
Used to be 7, but since RafflesCity mentioned it should be max 5 lines, I decreased it.


----------



## David-80

The announcement is still there, you guys cant see it?

Yes it should be 5 max.

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

@dave

What happen to those forumer who still have more than 5 lines sig??
It seem doesnt fair since they can have 6-7 lines sig and people like Tata already decreased his sig


----------



## h4nh4n

i don't have sig .......


----------



## David-80

Which forumer? Indonesian forumers? give me the nickname.

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

No..!!!
Ofcourse not Indonesian
All Indonesian forumers is a good forumer

Sorry but I just jealous about the other forumers
that i mention in PM


----------



## David-80

Dont worry, someone will deal with it. I dont have the power beyond Indonesia forum, so lets just wait if they will follow the rules too.

cheers


----------



## David-80

Btw, I just remove all-pictures related thread (90%) from the mainforum to its appropriate sub-forum and I am going to have a week vacation starting tomorrow, so if you need anything, just PM GreyX, hes the co-forum moderator here. 

Bye and see you in a week!

cheers


----------



## MARINHO

627
alb3rt
AlexG
Alvin
Aquamadoor
Ara
AsIaBoYz
Bahar
Bingz
Blue_Sky
budi2006
CoCo Chanel
David-80
dera_182
dokong96
encon
F-16
Fir3blaze
firmanhadi
geminiguy7
GreyX
h4n-h4n
havoxx
Indistad
Jaybe
Jag.lt.cmd
JktCity
joko
kikitielman
Kota16
ksunarjo
laba-laba
Lamafrookie
macgyver
Mahaputra
Marinho
Marshal
mus90
Muyangguniang(ex Haaglanden/BNP Paribas)
Nanda*
Ndiw
passion4architecture
Perekamuda
peseg5
ryanprima
ryuchi
Sanhen
tata
Teddybear
theriswan
TheTramp
tomat
UMD (ex Medan01)
valian
Wallawalla
Wonkcerbon
wS
XxRyoChanxX
Yamauchi
Akrylik
with_a

Oops I misunderstood but now I added my name the Indonesian Forumers Community


----------



## ncon

welcome then  !


----------



## Blue_Sky

David-80 said:


> Btw, I just remove all-pictures related thread (90%) from the mainforum to its appropriate sub-forum and I am going to have a week vacation starting tomorrow, so if you need anything, just PM GreyX, hes the co-forum moderator here.
> 
> Bye and see you in a week!
> 
> cheers


Have a nice vacation dave
Bring us something in here


----------



## jaystar

my name isnt on the list


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
feel free to put by urself lah
gratis kok


----------



## ncon

kalo gua yg put mesti bayar Rp 100,000


----------



## David-80

I am back from Vacation...

@Blue, i have something for you but how i send it to you? its a kura kura brazil 

cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

welcome a board captain

Why dont to post the pic for us
If Indonesian turtke I've seen before but Brazilian turtle maybe different :lol:


----------



## sanhen

^^ Did David go somewhere this past few days?


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
read here sanhen
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=6042822&postcount=437


----------



## ambalat

hi all, ambalat here, indonesian born life in Rotterdam.


----------



## ncon

welcome


----------



## F-ian

Hi welcome ambalat!


----------



## JAG2

ambalat said:


> hi all, ambalat here, indonesian born life in Rotterdam.


He welkom stadsgenoot . wat heb jij een toepasselijk naam .


----------



## Blue_Sky

Just curious
Whay u choose that nickname??


----------



## ambalat

Blue_Sky said:


> Just curious
> Whay u choose that nickname??


ambalat has been a hot issue in indonesia, because malaysian are trying to steal our tiny island. ambalat is ours... that's why


----------



## ambalat

jag.lt.cmd said:


> He welkom stadsgenoot . wat heb jij een toepasselijk naam .


hoi jag, klein wereldje he


----------



## tata

welcome :hi:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

welcome!!!!!


----------



## macgyver

jaystar said:


> my name isnt on the list


tambahin aja ndiri bro 
gratis kok orang indonesia bilang 
orang belanda bilang juga gratis yah ?
tapi kalo pak raden bilanggnya hhhrrrraaatiisss


----------



## cOcO_cHaneL

welcomeee


----------



## paradyto

macgyver said:


> tambahin aja ndiri bro
> gratis kok orang indonesia bilang
> orang belanda bilang juga gratis yah ?
> tapi kalo pak raden bilanggnya hhhrrrraaatiisss


He he he... jadi inget kumis dan tanaman jambu di belakang rumah Pak Raden


----------



## walhan

Hi every body , I am very happy to register in this forum and I hope to be friend to all.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yeahhh!! another girl!!
welcome!!


----------



## Alvin

MissBetawi said:


> Lia in the house---------Representing New York City,USA


welcome! we need more girls in here...haha


----------



## paradyto

Welcome Girls  :laugh:


----------



## exo

hi all, I like this forum so i join now. :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome exo


----------



## Blue_Sky

Welcome exo
I hope u can help paradyto to promote Palembang


----------



## indonesianinamerica

My name is indonesianinamerica=emil male. I was born in padang


----------



## Blue_Sky

Welcome indonesianinamerica
Can u speak Indonesian?


----------



## indonesianinamerica

Please come to "West Sumatra...Minang...." Thread. and please contribute


----------



## us_lukman

Where are you living in the US?? I'm living in upstate New York.


----------



## tata

welcome to the forum for indonesianinamerica :hi:


----------



## reinhart87

how are u doing guys? i am a new member in this forum. i was born in jakarta  , lived in seattle for 1 year, went back to jakarta, and for the last two years, i have been studying in toronto, canada :weirdo: . looking forward to get to know this forum ^__^


----------



## F-ian

reinhart87 said:


> how are u doing guys? i am a new member in this forum. i was born in jakarta  , lived in seattle for 1 year, went back to jakarta, and for the last two years, i have been studying in toronto, canada :weirdo: . looking forward to get to know this forum ^__^


hi :wave: ! why do you call yourself weirdo studying in Toronto Canada  ?

anyways Welcome!!!!

:colgate:!


----------



## tata

reinhart87: welcome to the forum!


----------



## reinhart87

GluTTony said:


> hi :wave: ! why do you call yourself weirdo studying in Toronto Canada  ?
> 
> anyways Welcome!!!!
> 
> :colgate:!


haha there was no particular reason why i used that weirdo smiles. it's because i was new in this forum so i thought i should try different smiles..anyway, thx for the warm welcome from you guys.. :grouphug: btw, can i use bahasa indonesia cuz sometimes my knowledge in english is not reliable due to too many math courses that i take this year hno:


----------



## reinhart87

btw, are all of you guys live in indonesia, i know some of you don't.. i'm just very curious about the development in jakarta. when i went back to jakarta summer 2005 for my summer holiday, i thougt the new constructions were okay.. not like booming but after i read this forum i was like WOWW... so for indonesian people that don't live in indonesia, how do you guys know about the development? because i thought a lot of you live in singapore, australia, malaysia, europe, america.. hmm i never knew before that indonesians are everywhere :runaway:


----------



## Blue_Sky

I think most of Indonesian forumers here live outside Indonesia
For me, I know those project from local newspaper
But for Jakarta is easier since most of the project have their own website


----------



## ncon

WELCOME 

I live in Singapore

well for me , I always observeb what new projects going on in Jakarta so I remember it and put down in here 

btw here the link for the BOOM thread 
http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=301669&page=1

one of the properti expert here is Alvin 

for photo updates Joko

for Updating Me

for find Info Blue ^^


----------



## F-ian

the only people that is probably in Indonesia is Kusnarjo,Paradyto,joko and Ara.
Encon,Fir3blaze,bahar and I are in Singapore
sanhen,mahaputra, and coco channel is in Aussie


----------



## jaystar

reinhart is reinhart ur realname??
are u german??


----------



## Dominic

Hi all,

<<<<<Excellent forum>>>>> 

Dominic from Singapore

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Hi there Dominic
Have a nice browse here


----------



## reinhart87

jaystar said:


> reinhart is reinhart ur realname??
> are u german??


haha you got that one right.. it's pretty complicated that even myself don't quite understand my own ancestor. my dad is chinese but all of his family including himself were born in manado (manadonese has the great food!) so i guess it's safe to call him chinese indonesian. on the other hand, my mother is 1/3 dutch (rotterdam), 1/3 german (frankfurt), 1/3 chinese (cantonese).. her family came to indonesia during the colonialization era because my grandfather was instructed to lead a dutch company in batavia.. haha talking about history eh? so... poof... here i am :clown:


----------



## reinhart87

reinhart87 said:


> haha you got that one right.. it's pretty complicated that even myself don't quite understand my own ancestors up till now. my dad is chinese but all of his family including himself were born in manado (manadonese has the great food!) so i guess it's safe to call him chinese indonesian. on the other hand, my mother is 1/3 dutch (rotterdam), 1/3 german (frankfurt), 1/3 chinese (cantonese).. her family came to indonesia during the colonialization era because my grandfather was instructed to lead a dutch company in batavia.. haha talking about history eh? so... poof... here i am :clown:


 but i spent around +- 15 years in indonesia.. so my bahasa is very fluent!!


----------



## F-ian

hai orang2 baru jangan lupa kasih Jakarta nilai bagus yah disini 

http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191&page=1


----------



## us_lukman

I think this forum has the most complete pictures of building in Surabaya on internet!!


----------



## Blue_Sky

us_lukman said:


> I think this forum has the most complete pictures of building in Surabaya on internet!!


Thx to u us_lukman


----------



## us_lukman

Blue_Sky said:


> Thx to u us_lukman


Thanks for Blue_Sky for Balikpapan info. We never know if Balikpapan is so great now.


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^
Hehe...
I havent post the best part of it yet 
But most of Balikpapanese is studying in Surabaya after graduated from senior high school
They also shop a lot in there

For western part of Indonesia usually went to Jakarta for study and shopping but for eastern side such as Balikpapan, Samarinda or even some from Makassar usually went to Surabaya. My big brother was also study in Ubaya, thats why Surabaya almost like my second hometown already


----------



## satya_yogya

Hai me satya newbe me hometown is yogyakarta 
really good forum, cant wait to participate  
cheers


----------



## sanhen

Welcome Satya,
We hope you will enjoy your stay here


----------



## us_lukman

*Garuda Pancasila*









geez...I never see this image for more than 5 years.. 
This forum brings Indonesia so close just in my touch...


----------



## ncon

welcome welcome


----------



## londoh

I am Londoh, seorang asing tinggal di Solo.
Became a member as I rather announce the pictures I make myself


----------



## reinhart87

hey londoh.. welcome aboard!! i am a new member myself and this forum has been fantastic.. so i hope you enjoy your stay here!! ^__^


----------



## Adian Herf

Hello everyone in the Indonesian-forum, My name is Adian Herf from The Netherlands


----------



## Blue_Sky

Welcome abroad Adian Herf
Greeting from Indonesia


----------



## paradyto

Welcome u Londoh and Welcome you too, Adian


----------



## ncon

welcome to all new members !


----------



## j_grimaud

HEY GUYS ! NEW MEMBER HERE >>>>>> J_GRIMAUD, IN LOS ANGELES - USA.


----------



## ncon

just for fun lah


----------



## skycraper_watcher

Hi, I am e new member of this community, Glad to join 

Skycraper_watcher aka Ari


----------



## ncon

welcome


----------



## tata

ari, welcome to the forum!


----------



## wisnuario

Hi everyone!!
My name is *wisnuario*
First, i apologize for my BAD english. I'm a junior high school student in Bandung city and i am still learning english. I think maybe im the youngest member in Ina forum, bcoz i'm still a 12 yrs old boy. 
Around six month i've just read lots of news, but from 15/6/2006 ive decided to join as a member in skyscrapercity forum. Its been very fun to read and watch lots of skyscraper built in Jakarta, Surabaya, and another Indonesia metro city.
My city, Bandung, is also one of Indonesia metropolitan city. Many peoples from Jakarta come to Bandung every weekend. There is lots of building under construction in Bandung, especially malls. There is also lots of apartements too!

So please visit Bandung. Although Bandung is recently awarded as one of Indonesia dirtiest city, Bandung is still have lots of point of interest. Like factory outlets and restaurants.

BRAVO PARIJS VAN JAVA!


----------



## F-ian

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## ncon

wow 12 years old  you beat me ! i'm no longer the youngest here  

:jk: welcome !


----------



## zwei_chan

hello nu person joining this forum.........wei_chan aka gde


----------



## F-ian

Welcome! :hi:


----------



## hermansaksono

Hi, I'm Herman Saksono, living in Jogja. I've been lurking in this forum for almost year (the first time i visit this forum was in July 1st 2005. Nice to know enthuastic people like you guys. Cheers!


----------



## Alvin

hi herman, nice blog you have there. cheers. :scouserd:


----------



## ncon

welcome


----------



## cheeky_angel

Hi..  i'm new here... from perth


----------



## wisnuario

Welcome cheeky_angel! :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## ncon

Selamat Datang  :wave:


----------



## VRS

Ni Hao,
Im VRS, im working in Bapindo Plaza. its already from 2005 i've visit this Indonesia Forum Skyscraper. Nice to know all of You, which have a great vision like me (want to see many high rise building in Jakarta & another city) but's difficult to wait building more than 60 floor? Economic still not good perhaps....


----------



## ncon

guys take a look at this one

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=9057668#post9057668


----------



## F-ian

oh I saw that one, whatever Singapore is petty Take to long to construct things


----------



## darielqrenz

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
darielqrenz-a newbie here


----------



## Indo_uk

Hey guys, new kid here.. 

My name is Randy. I'm currently a Business-Marketing student in Brunel University, West London. Im 18 years old, 19 this year. And obviously, Im Indonesian..

I was browsing through Yahoo, trying to find pics of PIM2, to get updated of course. And that lead me to here. I registered before, but I didnt make a single post. The last time I was in Indonesia was July 2005, so I have yet to see what PIM2 or the latest Indonesian constructions looks like.

Well, thats it I guess. Not too shabby for a formal Introduction. And great pics guys. It feels so good to look at Indonesia again..


----------



## JAG2

welcome to this forum.


----------



## ncon

^^ welkom


----------



## tata

welcome Mr. Ucok....


----------



## AhChuan

Hello...I new to this forum. I luv indonesia cities, especially Jarkata...the most modern city in this country!!


----------



## us_lukman

Welcome, Ahchuan, where do you live? In Indonesia?


----------



## MrUcok

welcome


----------



## paw25694

hello2 i wanna ask sumthin.. what is IMO/IMHO??? sorry for lame questions..


----------



## F-ian

IMO = In my opinion
IMHO = In my humble Opinion


----------



## ncon

^^ welcome all :wave:


----------



## Natural

Hi all, I'm a newcomer here


----------



## F-ian

^^ Welcome! Indonesian?


----------



## indistad

welcome ya'll


----------



## ace4

hello, i'm new in this forum. after following this forum for one year i've finally decided to join in.

originally from jakarta but currently in perth studying.


----------



## AhChuan

us_lukman said:


> Welcome, Ahchuan, where do you live? In Indonesia?


No....Malaysia. But I always check on Indonesia's development.


----------



## F-ian

Wellcome Ace4 happy browsing! 
Welcome AhChuan hope you visit Indonesia sometime :colgate:!


----------



## glitz_boy

oh never see got this thread.. so many indo forumer here ^^


----------



## akhii

*aku mau up load gambar kota malang*

ajari gimana caranya?


----------



## F-ian

^^ welcome/Met Datang  pake Imageshack http://www.imageshack.us/ 

Klik browse => Pilih photo => Klik Host it => cari Hotlink to forum => Copy Paste kata2 yang ada di kotaknya di sini => selesai


----------



## paw25694

nanya dong, FYI tu apaan?


----------



## F-ian

^^ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Internet_slang_phrases


----------



## F-ian

Hi Guys I'm New :colgate:!

J/K..It is I GluTTony your Minister of Tourism.I changed my name cuz it sounds stupid,embarrasing,and I feel fat with the old name.. so I Put my real name except spelt differently. how you pronounce it is 

Fa-ray-en 

anyways I'm Proud that I'm the First Indonesian to get a name change in this website :colgate: and of course, I'm still skyscrapercity's same old GluTTony  

cheers :cheers:


----------



## paw25694

Happy New Name to Farean aka GluTTony ..
btw how to put a link in a signature??


----------



## F-ian

Thanks Paw!a Great Idea of your Sig! just put the link it and then your done


----------



## paw25694

if i paste the link, it'll be the http things.. kayak sign lo itu.. kalo yg dclick muncul thread indonesia secret heaven..


----------



## F-ian

oooo here just copy  

*Visit Indonesia*Year 2008
_Celebrating 100 Years of National Rise_​


----------



## paw25694

thank you very much


----------



## chocoholic

hello everyone! ^_^ i've been a lurker for sometime but only recently joined... salam kenal yah! (i'm from jakarta, btw...)


----------



## glitz_boy

hello chocoholic !! welcum on board hehe ... kasih coklat dunkz =.="

kekeke


----------



## tata

@chocoholic : wah asik nih ada yg baru dari jakarta lagi, photo2nya yah


----------



## Muyangguniang

please click on this link below and vote for my picture PLEASEEEEEE 
Thanks :tongue:


----------



## TheAvenger

Add your own name here 

MacGyver


TheAvenger...

Mata Kranjang dari utara


----------



## kacibang

Ok...thx and I'll add my id here :

_Kacibang_

it's nice to know you all.
:applause: 



it's time to get lunch 


salam kenal and semoga sehat² sadja


----------



## jeljel

*nice to meet you ....*

*jeljel :banana: :cheers: :nuts: *


----------



## F-ian

Welcome Jeljel! :colgate: are you Indonesian? please post alot here  

mind giving Jakarta a 10/10 

here:http://skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191&page=25


----------



## David-80

I am off for a week or so starting today, Iam going to the UK, so Alvin will be the only moderator in charge here during my day off. 

See you guys around.

Cheers


----------



## Blue_Sky

Have a nice trip
Dont use Adam Air just in case if they start flying to UK :lol:


----------



## tata

nice we got a lot of new members here. welcome TheAvenger, kacibang and jeljel


----------



## rona

I am new and salam kenal semuanya,
asal suroboyo, endup in vancouver :cheers:


----------



## zaazoo

hi skyscrapers. im a new member in this forum.
salam kenal semuanya


----------



## ncon

^^ SELAMAT DATANG !


----------



## Margo88

Hi...I am newbie here...
My name is Budi. I am an Indonesian. I live in Qatar now.


----------



## rilham2new

Heloo Budi .. hope you enjoying being one of us here in INDO SSC forum


----------



## g4brielle

hi guys,..

so sorry for late introduction :doh: 

anyway just call me eGi,
formerly from Bogor, West Java. Live in Jakarta now,
.. found this forum few months ago.. just a leacher back then.. :horse: 

Honestly this forum correlated with my daily activity, helps me tracking to some projects. 
and i'm not a photographer. but hope i can post images more ..

all the best.


----------



## F-ian

^^ Late Welcome for a Late Introduction! 

hehe lots of people are like that... they just come here trus "sok kenal sok dekat" criticizing/helping/posting dll but don't Introduce themselves here hehe jangan malu2 to Introduce yourselves


----------



## g4brielle

thanks for the late welcome, Farean. :lol: 

not malu-malu actualy.. 
it is a human nature to observe a new culture first before they get involved..
then they would comparing with their capacity :blahblah: on how proper they are.

I think that what i did :?


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Budi and g4brielle


----------



## g4brielle

paradyto said:


> Welcome you Budi and g4brielle


Thanks for the welcome Pa'.
Lam kenal ya
:cheers:


----------



## hen_mart2006

hi...i'm newbie...

name Hendry...from palembang, indonesia..


----------



## paw25694

^^ welcome!! post pics nya ya..


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Hendry


----------



## hen_mart2006

paradyto said:


> Welcome you Hendry


^^^^

ajarin..cara post picnya dunk.....


----------



## Addictive

maybe this is not the right time to introduce my self    I have registered here more than a year, but never post at this thread.......    haha

ok, I'm from Medan. I'm not a photographer but allow me to contribute in here 

(I'm lack in English, so if some of you find any strange English phrase at my post, dont laugh okey ) So help me to improve my English too at this forum  hahahaha...........


----------



## F-ian

eh bagi pendatang baroe Selamat Datang yah!

Jangan lupa kasih Jakarta 10!

Di sini VV

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191&page=33


----------



## paradyto

Welcome back Addictive


----------



## paw25694

wah.. Sumatran makin banyak aja di ni forum!!


----------



## laba-laba

Addictive. welcome. help me to introduce medan city


----------



## sanhen

Welcome to the forum Addictive.


----------



## Addictive

paradyto said:


> Welcome back Addictive


ye.............  thanks.......... bro paradyto .



laba-laba said:


> Addictive. welcome. help me to introduce medan city


with my pleasure....... btw I've heard about laba-laba at jl.juanda, is that yours? 



sanhen said:


> Welcome to the forum Addictive.


thanks bro Sanhen



paw25694 said:


> wah.. Sumatran makin banyak aja di ni forum!!


ga ada salahnya toh bro   sudah saatnya untuk menunjukkan daerah juga mulai berkembang


----------



## laba-laba

with my pleasure....... btw I've heard about laba-laba at jl.juanda said:


> Bukan aku punya.. aku pengguna mirc dengan nickname laba-laba


----------



## alb3rt

sanhen said:


> OO orang medan toh... not been here.. I LIVE here hahaha. I guess you must live pretty close to as I am located in the city.
> 
> Sekola apa nih?


sanhen loe study apa n di uni mana sih?


----------



## Trip2Java

saia lupa neeh
pernah nge-add belom ya


----------



## paradyto

edmanid said:


> I'm edy
> Newbie From Balikpapan


Welcome u!!! ada temen barunya Blue_Sky neh


----------



## Zigie

helloooo.....guys....im newbie from medan....GBU all


----------



## laba-laba

welcome Zigie.. senang punya teman baru asal medan nih.,.. 
Sering-sering post news ya...
btw.. apa kesibukan sekarang ?


----------



## Balandra

*Hi All
I'm Balandra
*


----------



## paw25694

kok ngingetin gw ama Indra EMC ya..


----------



## JAG2

welcome to the Indonesian forum , all newcomers.


----------



## SasakLombok

jag.lt.cmd said:


> welcome to the Indonesian forum , all newcomers.


Hi, 
Thank u:cheers: for warmly welcome


----------



## kamski

Hello all,

I've been lurking around on this forum for awhile and looks informative  hehehe right now I'm based in Melbourne, but originally from Bekasi.

anak bekasi heheheh


----------



## RumahBolon

Hello I am RumahBolon from Jakarta originally from the area of Rumah Bolon in North Sumatra


----------



## ncon

^^ welcome :wave: !!


----------



## laba-laba

rumah bolon....
enaknya tinggal rumah tempat dimana tinggal istri2 raja.. hehehe


----------



## RumahBolon

laba-laba said:


> rumah bolon....
> enaknya tinggal rumah tempat dimana tinggal istri2 raja.. hehehe


Hello Laba-laba,

Saya hanya numpang lahir disekitar Rumah Bolon dan tidak didalam Rumah Bolonya. 

By the way, thanks a lot dari posting anda selama ini saya jadi tahu perkembangan perkembangan fisik kota Medan terutama bangunannya.

Too bad, dari saya SMA di Medan dekade lalu masalah ketinggian bangunan tidak pernah selesai issu yang dipermasalahkan di Medan. Misalnya kasus harus dipotongnya beberapa lantai ISTANA PLAZA ...

Let's hope that Medan will soon have many the real skyscrapers...

Horas !


----------



## laba-laba

RumahBolon said:


> Hello Laba-laba,
> 
> Saya hanya numpang lahir disekitar Rumah Bolon dan tidak didalam Rumah Bolonya.
> 
> By the way, thanks a lot dari posting anda selama ini saya jadi tahu perkembangan perkembangan fisik kota Medan terutama bangunannya.
> 
> Too bad, dari saya SMA di Medan dekade lalu masalah ketinggian bangunan tidak pernah selesai issu yang dipermasalahkan di Medan. Misalnya kasus harus dipotongnya beberapa lantai ISTANA PLAZA ...
> 
> Let's hope that Medan will soon have many the real skyscrapers...
> 
> Horas !


Masalah itu sudah ada tahun awal 80an... Makanya bangunan gedung2 tinggi yang lama cuman 8-10 lantai. Dulu awal tahun 80an sudah di bahas tentang pemindahan polonia... Tapi itu lahh medan...


----------



## democles

Nambah ya, baru daftar hari ini nih, hehehe.... democles


----------



## paw25694

^^ Welcome democles.. post banyak pics Tangerang ya.. ehehe


----------



## paradyto

Zigie, Balandra, SasakLombok, Rumah Bolon dan Democles.... Welcome you guys!


----------



## F-ian

Selamat Datang yee forumers2 baru!!

Kasih Jakarta 10/10 yee di sini

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=26191&page=40


----------



## icracked

paw25694 who's that in your icon? Very funny


----------



## cml

welcome all..:hi:  
have a great surf here..:cheers:


----------



## rilham2new

raygava said:


> Hi hai semuanya..
> numpang memperkenalkan diri...
> nama saya raygava..
> job : musician.. and part-time pengamat property *(or is it the other way around?)* hehehe..
> 
> mudah2an bisa saling tukar informasi.
> :wave:


Oh welll,,, WHAT GOES AROUND COMING BACK ALL AROUND


----------



## arief

Me from Jakarta, enjoy for skycraper cities in Asia now


----------



## paw25694

welcome everyone


----------



## vpermana

Ola,
I am Virdi from Jakarta.
Currently working in Washington DC as an energy analyst and green building consultant.
Going green anyone?


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Arief and vpermana

Wecome you Raygava... Another musician here


----------



## pompyjunus

*aloha*

Halo semuanya  

Nama g Pompy, baru join nech :lol: 
"Newcomer di bidang property" :banana: 

Forum ini mantaaap sekali !!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ aloha lagi .....


----------



## ncon

^^ so many newcomers  

welcome  !


----------



## rilham2new

^^ ENcon u've just posted ..... in 888th order for this thread :eek2:


----------



## ncon

^^ wow  didnt realised abt that !


----------



## sanhen

Gua #891 doank  hehehehe


----------



## dedibule

:lurker: Baru niyh... Ikut nyemplung yahhh...!!!!


----------



## laba-laba

dedibule said:


> :lurker: Baru niyh... Ikut nyemplung yahhh...!!!!


wahh.. selamat datang dedibule.. aku tau... Pasti kamu asalnya dari Indonesia kan ??


----------



## ncon

^^ :lol: obviously !


----------



## Ampelio

Gua Ampelio... 
...dulu profesi arsitek (aneh ya?)
...sekarang entrepreneur modal dengkul alias UKM 
tinggal dan berbisnis export furniture di Solo, tapi sering mondar mandir Jogja, Jakarta dan Kuala Lumpur, untuk promosi, liat2 pameran dan sekali kali ikutan juga


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Pompyjunus, dedibule and Ampelio


----------



## ChicaGuapa

hallow semua

boleh ikut gabung kan?
gw suka bgt forum yg ada foreign policynya

nice to meet ya all


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Selamat datang ... selamat bersenang-senang


----------



## paw25694

welcome semua nya


----------



## rilham2new

I welcome nobody ......


I just welcome myself to post at 900th post in this thread 

:cheers:


----------



## Formu1a

Thanks con.!! keep Posting the pics' :nocrook:


----------



## asudarsono

Hi, I'm Adi Sudarsono. I'm a photographer here in Jakarta but I also love to talk about railways. 

Thanks for receiving me here. I'm loving it.


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you samuelkariono and asudarsono


----------



## paw25694

welcome asudarono


----------



## rilham2new

Siiiipppp, Forum kita makin rame nehh


----------



## BauIng

Hi, im newbie here. Im Indonesian but now study in Germany.
I like this forum and also nice to meet you guys !


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you BauIng


----------



## BauIng

paradyto said:


> Welcome you BauIng


thx paradyto...salam kenal


----------



## rilham2new

Selamat datang di INdonesian Skyscrapercity Forum ..BauIng!!!


----------



## BauIng

ilham_rj said:


> Selamat datang di INdonesian Skyscrapercity Forum ..BauIng!!!


thx ilham_rj...salam kenal jg


----------



## paw25694

wilkommen BauIng


----------



## BauIng

paw25694 said:


> wilkommen BauIng


danke paw25694 ^^


----------



## AceN

eh..eh..eh..mau tau donk, forumer di IndonesiaSSC udah brapa ? ThanX ya...


----------



## rilham2new

Mungkin kira-kira udah banyak kali yaaa


----------



## AceN

^^ 4 trilliun kali ya.... :gossip:


----------



## paradyto

I just remember NYDJ USA, where are you?


----------



## mood

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear

mood


----------



## laba-laba

AceN said:


> eh..eh..eh..mau tau donk, forumer di IndonesiaSSC udah brapa ? ThanX ya...


uhm.. udah satu triliun milyar juta lahh.. 
(niru tukul baca sms ).


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Kebalik harusnya satu juta milyar trilyun ..


@MOOD .... Kamu MP-ers juga kah ??? :naughty:


----------



## videld4

greetings all...
sorry for not posting in this thread when I joined this forum several months ago..

best...
videld4


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you videld4


----------



## kartix

Hi' I'm new and would like to join.. Gosh, am I doing this correctly?:nuts:


----------



## AceN

^^ Welcome onboard and enjoy your flight !


----------



## F-ian

kartix said:


> Hi' I'm new and would like to join.. Gosh, am I doing this correctly?:nuts:


no your doing it wrong >(


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Kartix


----------



## pigalette

Hi! I just joined this forum. My name is Adel. =)


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Adel


----------



## rilham2new

Farean said:


> no your doing it wrong >(



hihihihi, Farean sensi amat :tongue2:


----------



## etoh

hi all,

i'm etoh (in jakarta) 

nice to meet you all.. 


douzo yoroshiku..


----------



## AceN

etoh said:


> hi all,
> 
> i'm etoh (in jakarta)
> 
> nice to meet you all..
> 
> 
> douzo yoroshiku..





pigalette said:


> Hi! I just joined this forum. My name is Adel. =)


インドネシアの高層建築のフォーラムへの歓迎 !


----------



## paw25694

welcome everyone


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you etoh, and welcome you wong kito galo "syafei2006"


----------



## F-ian

Welcome  pilih Indonesia di sini yah 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520270&page=4


----------



## paradyto

click and rate the skyline:

Jakartakay:
Surabayakay:
Mega Kuningankay:
Tangerangkay:

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## jakartaspider

Hiiiii ALLLL...!!!

Alllooo.. Smuanya...

sya Jakartaspider...

Salam Knal Buat Smuanya yaaa...:banana:


----------



## paw25694

Welcome!


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you jakartaspider, adiknya Laba-laba ya he he he.... give us more Jakarta's pics


----------



## AceN

Welcome juga ! Welcome drinknya diambil sendiri ya.. :baeh3: jakarta spider & medan spider....uiihhh...... :applause:


----------



## ncon

^^ spider group


----------



## kartix

ilham_rj said:


> hihihihi, Farean sensi amat :tongue2:


Wow, he's mean..


----------



## F-ian

^^ hahah I was just kidding....abis kyknya polos bgt....


----------



## laba-laba

welcome welcome my son....


----------



## g4brielle

^^ hehehe...


----------



## ncon

^^ uda ada daughter skrg ada son :lol:!


----------



## ernestthamala

Helllooo, i'm a newbie here ... just want to send my regrads to all of you ...

My Name is Ernest Thamala .... I'm come from Palembang - Southern Sumatera, Indonesia... its nice to knows all of you...



Ernest Thamala


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Welcom u here Ernest ...:cheers:


Nice name btw


----------



## paradyto

Again... Welcome you wong kito galo "ernestthamala"


----------



## commandos

hai....commandos....enter....


----------



## paradyto

Yes Sir!!! Welcome Sir!!!


----------



## AceN

SIAP PAK ! LAKSANAKAN !!!! KEMBALLII KE TEMPATTTTTTT GRAK !!!


----------



## ncon

^^ hahahaha :lol:!


----------



## sand7

Hi guys....

Salam kenal. Great forum.


----------



## ncon

welcome


----------



## AceN

wilujeng sumping


----------



## paw25694

welcome


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Sand7


----------



## gunturpurwanto

Hi, TYo Private is here!


----------



## AceN

Welcome !


----------



## Dazon

sorry...
Id Exx g rusak T__T dari hari kamis padahal mau upload sesuatu...
sekarang bisa login lagi nih... n ganti nama deh


----------



## rilham2new

^^ iya deh Exx....  .. eh Dazon :lol:


----------



## AceN

Waahhh...ada Transport Planner !!! Welcome all !!


----------



## rilham2new

Hi saya ILham ...... Sekarang genap satu tahun lebih beberapa minggu saya berada di IndoSSC :nocrook:


----------



## AceN

Welcome ilham_rj ! :baeh3:


----------



## paradyto

Hi Section (Ariz), loki_almighty, and Michael2088, welcome you all


----------



## laba-laba

michael2088 said:


> hi.. gw michael. asal medan. skrg lagi di spore..
> 
> nice to meet u all


akhirnya join juga.... welcome..

u know me ?


----------



## loki_almighty

uhm..Grand Princess ?? kapal pesiar ??

oiya buat yg gatau transport planner itu apa, itu adalah hybrid dari urban planning ama civil engineering.. 

ada yg di UK lagi selain saya ?


----------



## Eky

Hii, just stroling around. Senang akhirnya bisa bergabung. 

UK?...just got back from there.


----------



## dylavig

haloww... orang baru nih  .. posisi di Medan .. di kenalkan dari bro Andi  thx bro Andi_lagi


----------



## Dazon

^^
welcome dylavig



loki_almighty said:


> uhm..Grand Princess ?? kapal pesiar ??
> 
> oiya buat yg gatau transport planner itu apa, itu adalah hybrid dari urban planning ama civil engineering..
> 
> ada yg di UK lagi selain saya ?


Iya kapal persiar yg terkemuka itu tuh...
bahhh... ternyata g salah tangkap ya :lol:


----------



## AceN

welcome you all !


----------



## laba-laba

dylavig said:


> haloww... orang baru nih  .. posisi di Medan .. di kenalkan dari bro Andi  thx bro Andi_lagi


welcome...
disini gak pakek andi_lagi 
hehehehe...


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you dylavig and Eky


----------



## [email protected]

*new member here*

hi i'm newbie here...
nama saya fenny, jakarta


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Fenny, another female here ^^ ^^


----------



## AceN

Ryochan must be happy then...  Active ya.. kay:


----------



## Rivadh

deuh,, mpe lupa ngenalin diri,,
Rivadh, male balikpapan umur sama kyk ilham_rj cuman beda beberapa jam :lol: 
gie kul di samarinda 
Dozo yoroshiku ne, onegaishimasu...


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Jangankan umur,, tanggal lahir aja sama ... ntar aq tanya dulu ma emak di rumah, lahir jam berapa ???


----------



## paw25694

Rivadh, irasshaimasen (eh iya bukan sih?) 
V-ni aktif ya


----------



## Rivadh

hehehe irasshaimase aja, jgn pke "n" tar artinya negatif lagi.:lol:
Ilham bisa aja,, jngn2 jam nya pula sama, :lol:


----------



## SkySpeed

ID: SkySpeed
Name: Muhammad Fadhil M
Location: Pamulang,sisi selatan Jakarta.


----------



## rilham2new

Met datang Fadhil ... Pantesan ada gambar underpass nya Ciputat ~


----------



## Chris_Lyantto

hai-hai,. 
nama saya chris 
dari Kutai kartanegara, lg study di Yogya
SALAM KENAL SEMUA... Thx!:cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## AceN

welcome you all


----------



## muji

*new member: muji*

Hey guys, how r u all?
I'm a new member here,
My name is muji


----------



## S4hL4

*New_bie*

hi...there.....may i join d clubs?...........


----------



## rilham2new

Welcome here .... for Sahla & muji  ..

Enjoy foruming here , yaaa


----------



## AceN

Welcome all ^o^


----------



## paw25694

welcome


----------



## laba-laba

muji adiknya om puji ya..

hehehe.. j/k


----------



## aremania19

halo,,

salam kenal buat semuanya~! saya dari Malang, sekarang sedang studi S1 di Belanda, pingin ngikutin perkembangannya Indonesia lewat forum ini


----------



## AceN

Welcome aremania19 !


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Wahh ,dari sekian banyak anak Indonesia di Luar Negeri ternyata mengikuti perkembangan Indonesia melalui SSC  ...

Met datang  ... We also got some forumer who is Indonesian living in Belanda


----------



## AceN

lombok... WNB


----------



## GoIndonesiaTV

hello ...

anak baru gabung nih ...

mohon bimbingan ..
thread mana yg wajib ditandangin dulu pak ?


----------



## GoIndonesiaTV

aremania19 said:


> halo,,
> 
> salam kenal buat semuanya~! saya dari Malang, sekarang sedang studi S1 di Belanda, pingin ngikutin perkembangannya Indonesia lewat forum ini


ada anak Belanda eeuy ...

salam dar1 Randstad !


----------



## aremania19

^^ salam balik! aku juga masih baru di skyscrapers, selamat muter2 aja deh di forum ini. threads-nya bagus2


----------



## laba-laba

GoIndonesiaTV said:


> hello ...
> 
> anak baru gabung nih ...
> 
> mohon bimbingan ..
> thread mana yg wajib ditandangin dulu pak ?


welcome....

kalo mo liad project2 yah di project..
mo liad perkembangan situasi kota2 di indo, ya pergi ke nusantara..
kalo mo ngobrol2 non highrise yah di warteg dan gado-gado...


----------



## AceN

kalo mo ketemu 4 mata...

cek PM...

Hehehehehe


----------



## Venantio

Halo semua...

Sori aku udah nulis di forum tapi belum menyapa temen-temen.... Maaf kalau tulisan selama ini terlalu ngawur dan bikin temen-temen tidak suka baca...

Sori semua... aku tinggal di Bogor Jawa Barat dan sebentar lagi akan mencari sesuap nasi di negeri orang....


----------



## ncon

^^ welcome :wave:!


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Salam kenal,, berarti kalau aq lagi liburan ke Jakarta ... Kita tetanggan nih :naughty: :tongue2:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Ipan


----------



## AceN

Welcome u all.. 

Let us make *'Visit Indonesia SSC 2008'* campaign nyok.....


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Aq udah lama melakukannya kok Cen ... tapi cuman menang di capek doank ... Kawan aq bilang, enakan liat gambarnya doank  ahahahahaha ....


----------



## ncon

bonjour, olla, apa kabar :wave:

i'm back

baru dapet access ke internet  but i'm still busy yeah


----------



## AceN

welcome back con... :hi::hi:

btw, ace4..jangan posting dulu.Jumlah postnya lagi bagus tuh, *777* ... he he he


----------



## BauIng

Selamat datang semua. 



Ipan of Thursday said:


> ah how do you do all... I just joined this afternoon, though I accidentally found the URL of this forum, and ended up joining this community, singkat kata salam kenal buat anda sekalian disini...


Wah ada anak Usakti. Gimana kampus aman ??


----------



## AceN

^^ aman kok. Saking amannya, sampe ga ada orang di kampus..


----------



## BauIng

Hehehe tau drm mana Cen ?? 
Gw dah 4 taon ga kesana soalnya.


----------



## ace4

wah si AceN telat beri tahu nya nih...   

btw welcome to all new members, hope you have a good time here


----------



## Ipan of Thursday

aman aman aj... cuma tiap taun masih ada aja yg di ospek, agenda rutin demo tiap 12 mei...


----------



## arv

*Greeting All...*

Hola,
salam kenal semuanya ...

Anggota baru nih Capt. ... :cheers:
*syapa capt. nya?* 



Salam dr dinginnya kota Bandung, Indonesia.


----------



## paradyto

welcome you arv


----------



## AceN

arv said:


> Hola,
> salam kenal semuanya ...
> 
> Anggota baru nih Capt. ... :cheers:
> *syapa capt. nya?*
> 
> 
> 
> Salam dr dinginnya kota Bandung, Indonesia.


Wilujeng sumping di SSC  Salam dari dinginnya kamar kos ku...


----------



## Kailyas

Hi all,

Sorry udah ngalor ngidul kemana2 tapi belum memperkenalkan diri, he.he..^^

I am Kailyas and stay in and in love with Jakarta's skyline.:banana:

Peace everybody and bravo Jakarta and Indonesia.:nocrook:


----------



## AceN

Buset...postingnya udah 1000... ^^ ga pernah kedeteksi..... :tongue2:


----------



## Kailyas

AceN said:


> Buset...postingnya udah 1000... ^^ ga pernah kedeteksi..... :tongue2:


He,he.. abis pake jalur intelnya BIN.


----------



## AceN

^^ Ya iya...u tiap thread meloncatkan kata-kata " Nice Design, Good Design " ...makanya tiba2 1000++ tak terdeteksi....

lagian..thread dah 7 bulan mati, ga ada keterangan, u malah nge-bump ga guna dengan cuma ngatain : "Nice..." ... or etcetera.... :nuts: dimarain moderator tuh...



AltinD said:


> ^^ Why would you bring back a thread that was suposed to die more then 7 months ago (as did someone's stupid idea for a rotating something).


----------



## paw25694

AceN said:


> ^^ Ya iya...u tiap thread meloncatkan kata-kata " Nice Design, Good Design " ...makanya tiba2 1000++ tak terdeteksi....
> 
> lagian..thread dah 7 bulan mati, ga ada keterangan, u malah nge-bump ga guna dengan cuma ngatain : "Nice..." ... or etcetera.... :nuts: dimarain moderator tuh...


:rofl:
kena brig tuh hahaha
i hate bumpers and also 'wow' 'awesome' 'nice' blah blah


----------



## Alvin

the forum has grown so large that i've lost track of all the threads. can anyone tell me, do we have a thread about Republik Mimpi?? there's a good article on JP today that I wanna post. thanks. (once i find the thread or create a new one if it doesn't exist, I'll delete the article below.)

===========================================

Where is interventionism when we need it most? 


Endy M. Bayuni, The Jakarta Post, Jakarta

It has been more than three weeks now since millions of Indonesians were first deprived of their favorite TV comedy program, Dreaming Republic, which parodies this country's political leaders through characters in a neighboring nation suspiciously like our own.

Pushing the line of freedom of expression to the limit since it went on air two years ago, the program seems to have fallen prey to the old forces in this country who cannot take criticisms, let alone jokes, and who have resorted to retaliating through intimidation. 

Dreaming Republic has gone off air indefinitely. Its producers, cast and crew feel they are being intimidated by the police. This is a rather sad state of affairs for our democracy. As far as our freedom of expression goes, this is a major setback. 

Would Vice President Jusuf Kalla care to step in and resolve this problem, please? After all, he intervened in the recent dispute in the South Sulawesi provincial elections, and in a number of other disputes in the past. 

This one certainly merits his intervention, and I am saying this not only because of the popularity of the program. 

Here is a clear-cut case of a violation of freedom of expression, which is guaranteed by the Constitution. The state, including the police, has the duty to ensure that this freedom is never denied to any citizen. 

But when the police become part of the problem, rather than part of the solution, as is the case now, we need an intervention from people in high places. 

Kalla, of all the people in this republic, has a personal reason to intervene: The man being singled out by the police, Sujarwo, is the comedian who has successfully impersonated him in the TV program. 

Sujarwo, who plays Jarwo Kwat (and who also goes by the initials JK) is the diminutive yet powerful and talkative vice president in the Dreaming Republic. He does his job so well in impersonating Kalla that he has become an icon in his own right, and in a way a more popular figure than the person he emulates. It is now looking like Jusuf Kalla is the one who needs to try harder to emulate his impersonator, rather than the other way around. 

The producers of the program, and the crew of Dreaming Republic, have decided to stay off the air until the criminal charges against Sujarwo have been dropped. 

They insist that the fraud case brought against him was entirely off the mark as he was not a direct player in the dispute. They believe that the police are continuing to press charges against Sujarwo in order to intimidate the producers and the entire cast of the show. 

Something Jarwo Kwat had said in one of the past episodes must have hit the raw nerve of senior officials in the police. We still recall the harsh reaction from the National Police to the publication of a report by Transparency International in December naming the police as being perceived by the public as the most corrupt state institution in Indonesia. 

The night the police planned to arrest Sujarwo on Jan. 6 was the clearest example of an attempt at intimidating the entire cast of the program. While Dreaming Republic was being broadcast live, the Metro TV studio was flooded with police officers watching out for Sujarwo, as if he had already been declared a fugitive (he had not, and he was planning to turn himself in the next day). The number of officers deployed was excessive, the kind of operation usually seen when police are going after dangerous terrorists. 

If intimidation was the intention, the police have succeeded. Dreaming Republic went on air that night without Sujarwo, and the program signed off for the last time. 

In the meantime, the main players in the fraud case had already cleared the role Sujarwo was supposed to have played, and therefore the charges against Sujarwo could and should have been dropped there and then. 

The fact that the police continue to pursue essentially a lost cause only strengthens the suspicion of a hidden motive. 

Dreaming Republic pokes fun at every leader in the Indonesian Republic through the use of parody. Jusuf Kalla and President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono are obvious targets for the program, but other figures in the public eyes are also often picked on. 

Criticizing and even insulting (within acceptable limits) our leaders must be accommodated as a right and part of free speech in any democracy. It allows people to let off steam there and then at their leaders, rather than storing up their anger and waiting for the lid to blow, violently, later. 

The Constitutional Court has rightfully struck out an article in the Penal Code that makes it a crime for people to insult the President and Vice President, saying that it violates free speech. It's just a matter of time before the court strikes out the article in the Penal Code that incriminates people for insulting government officials. 

Kalla has shown what a good sport he can be. Having criticized the program earlier on, he received the Dreaming Republic cast, and met with his erstwhile counterpart Jarwo Kwat, where they exchanged cheerful banter. 

Here is an opportunity for Kalla to save freedom of expression in this nation, and make a name for himself (and his Golkar party) ahead of the 2009 elections. This country has a dearth of people championing the cause of freedom of speech. So, go for it, Pak JK. 

Show to the nation that democracy in Republic Indonesia, as the show's tagline says, Bukan Baru Mimpi (is not confined to a dream).


printer friendly


----------



## doraemoo

hi kk..
nama gw dhika,
gw mahasiswa Teknik Planologi, Program Studi Perencanaan Wilayah dan Kota Usakti
mau nambah2 ilmu, temen dan pengetahuan disini.. 

Salam semua...!!!


----------



## BauIng

Hohoho ada anak Usakti lagi. 

Welcome bro. ^^


----------



## =NaNdA=

doraemoo said:


> hi kk..
> nama gw dhika,
> gw mahasiswa Teknik Planologi, Program Studi Perencanaan Wilayah dan Kota Usakti
> mau nambah2 ilmu, temen dan pengetahuan disini..
> 
> Salam semua...!!!


wew...
u post your same greetings in almost thread in Warteg...


----------



## doraemoo

^
not all, i just ask who can help me..

---------------------------------

@Bauing 
wah emang banyak yah anak Usakti ?? salam kenal semuanya...


----------



## BauIng

Banyak sih ga. 
Yg gw tau cuma lo, gw, Ipan of Thursday.


----------



## paradyto

Welcome DORA!!!


----------



## doraemoo

Thx all..

@bauing dah alumni kk apa masih kul ??


----------



## BauIng

Gw alumni Teknik Sipil 98. 

Udah tua nih.


----------



## AceN

^^ Bau...lu blom pernah post foto u...post donk...


----------



## BauIng

Tenang CeN, pasti ntar bakalan gw post kok.


----------



## =NaNdA=

doraemoo said:


> ^
> not all, i just ask who can help me..
> 
> ---------------------------------
> 
> @Bauing
> wah emang banyak yah anak Usakti ?? salam kenal semuanya...


Welcome dora..
yo're avatar remind me of the british movie...


----------



## AceN

paw25694 said:


> :rofl:
> kena brig tuh hahaha
> i hate bumpers and also 'wow' 'awesome' 'nice' blah blah


Ntar lagi Kailyas kena brig lagi pasti..... :rofl: kelakuannya ga brubah...:sleepy: thread udah 1 bulan mati, di bump dengan cuma ngatain sumthing ga guna... :weird:


----------



## rilham2new

paw25694 said:


> :rofl:
> kena brig tuh hahaha
> i hate bumpers and also 'wow' 'awesome' 'nice' blah blah


paw ...itu tanda apresiasi orang ke postingan kita  ... Kalau gak ada bumper kita mana tahu, impresi orang ttg postingan kita ... tul, gak  .

Cuman kalau di International forum yaaa lain cerita  ... kalau itu murni bumper cuman untuk naikin ke atas doank 

Posts per day KAILYAS









Posts Per day RILHAM2NEW


----------



## rilham2new

AceN said:


> ^^ Bau...lu blom pernah post foto u...post donk...


Sebenarnya aku dah lama mau nyebutin nya tapi malu ...soalnya BauIng kan jauh lebih tua dari aku  ....


----------



## BauIng

Makin tua makin mantap.


----------



## paw25694

rilham2new said:


> paw ...itu tanda apresiasi orang ke postingan kita  ... Kalau gak ada bumper kita mana tahu, impresi orang ttg postingan kita ... tul, gak  .


kalo menurut gw, sebaliknya sih kalo apresiasi2 gitu ditambahin juga sama foto2. gabung aja. biar gak mubazir satu post cuma kayak 'wow' etc. :banana::banana:


----------



## AceN

^^ apalagi banyak pisangnya ya ? kaya.. ******...somehow, a bit distracting...


----------



## reta

umh...well..
hai,nama aku reta
mahasiswa sem akhir fakultas kehutanan ugm
lagi nykripsi ttg pengembangan hutan kota di kaw peri urban yogyakarta dan lg butuh bgt banyak info ttg tata ruang
spertinya forum ini mnyediakan banyak info ttg itu..

dan sapa tau saya bisa nglanjutin S2 prencanaan kota ntar,hwe


----------



## laba-laba

welcome reta...

cewe ya ? kok ngaku mahasiswa ?? ;p


----------



## paradyto

welcome you Reta... Semoga bisa membantu ke S2-nya
Another cewek neh


----------



## AceN

laba-laba said:


> welcome reta...
> 
> cewe ya ? kok ngaku mahasiswa ?? ;p


:lol:Typo error doank laa....atau lupa status ? :tongue2: :jk:


----------



## agxplatform

*Hi all....*

Hi All.....
new comer and thanks for the tima given to me yeaahhh!!!!!
graduated from UGM = Universitas Grogol Mentok alias TRISAKTI!!!!!


agxplatform
Drilling Rig - Transocean 134
Drilling Engineer


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Sebenarny Grogol Mentok itu Jalan Latumenten ... Alias Rumah Sakit Jiwa :lol: ....ehehehehe


Selamat datang


----------



## =NaNdA=

agxplatform said:


> Hi All.....
> new comer and thanks for the tima given to me yeaahhh!!!!!
> graduated from UGM = Universitas Grogol Mentok alias TRISAKTI!!!!!
> 
> 
> agxplatform
> Drilling Rig - Transocean 134
> Drilling Engineer


Welcome...
another engineer in the forum.. 

hey, what's the meaning of Drilling Rig - Transocean 134 ?


----------



## AceN

rilham2new said:


> ^^ Sebenarny Grogol Mentok itu Jalan Latumenten ... Alias Rumah Sakit Jiwa :lol: ....ehehehehe
> 
> 
> Selamat datang


^^ :rofl: grogol mentok :lol:

Transocean 134 itu salah satu offfshore rig yang ada di Malaysia , milik Transocean Inc


----------



## paradyto

agxplatform said:


> Hi All.....
> new comer and thanks for the tima given to me yeaahhh!!!!!
> graduated from UGM = Universitas Grogol Mentok alias TRISAKTI!!!!!
> 
> 
> agxplatform
> Drilling Rig - Transocean 134
> Drilling Engineer


Welcome you How's there?


----------



## AceN

^^ It must be wet :tongue2:


----------



## =NaNdA=

AceN said:


> Transocean 134 itu salah satu offfshore rig yang ada di Malaysia , milik Transocean Inc


minta picnya dunk.......


----------



## motobunny

umm, lam kenal
gw handika
masi sma
demen ngeliat2 pencakar langit 
kebetulan sekolah di kemayoran deket the mysterious hamburger building
5 menit jalan kaki dari sekolah aku 
ya mudah2an bisa bantu update2 di forum ini
that's all my intro :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Handika


----------



## Kailyas

welcome aboard, Handika.


----------



## andie_aw

Halo semua.... Lam kenal. Andie, semarang, male, 26, ummm, just ordinary man...  status perlu gak sih? hihihi


----------



## ncon

^^ welcome


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you andi...


----------



## David-80

I have seen many unregistered members view this forum, almost like 50 unregistered members during noon and more at evening

so my advice, go register and join our forum, enjoy the priviledge of our Gado-Gado sub-forum, where you can do anything what you want, except advertising!

Join now, for free!

cheers


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ yes, it's true....No Charge..


----------



## AceN

Join us and we have a promo for March ! 

Hadiah untuk bulan maret, boleh pilih :

+ Foto bareng Mike 'ilham' idol

+ Foto bareng Hady Mirza

+ Foto bareng Thaksin 'bozhart' shinawatra / foto bareng klub Manchester City-nya

+ and many more ! Find out by joining Indonesia SSC !

*-----HARGA NAIK TANGGAL 18 MARET-------*

:nocrook:


----------



## bozhart

^^ :rofl: :hahaha:


----------



## =NaNdA=

:rofl::rofl: 

kaya promosi ASG di teve aja..


----------



## rilham2new

David-80 said:


> I have seen many unregistered members view this forum, almost like 50 unregistered members during noon and more at evening
> 
> so my advice, go register and join our forum, enjoy the priviledge of our Gado-Gado sub-forum, where you can do anything what you want, except advertising!
> 
> Join now, for free!
> 
> cheers


Not 50, it is actually already breaches 78 visitors , registered and non-registered altogether  ..... It is quite usual in working hours  ....

Last year, even 50 is only maximum number in working hours


----------



## ncon

AceN said:


> Join us and we have a promo for March !
> 
> Hadiah untuk bulan maret, boleh pilih :
> 
> + Foto bareng Mike 'ilham' idol
> 
> + Foto bareng Hady Mirza
> 
> + Foto bareng Thaksin 'bozhart' shinawatra / foto bareng klub Manchester City-nya
> 
> + and many more ! Find out by joining Indonesia SSC !
> 
> *-----HARGA NAIK TANGGAL 18 MARET-------*
> 
> :nocrook:


omg :lol: :rofl:!!!


----------



## rilham2new

rilham2new said:


> Not 50, it is actually already breaches 78 visitors , registered and non-registered altogether  ..... It is quite usual in working hours  ....
> 
> Last year, even 50 is only maximum number in working hours


Right now, I am even spotting that there are 80 person ONLINE under Indonesia sub-forum


----------



## AceN

=NaNdA= said:


> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> kaya promosi ASG di teve aja..


That's my inspiration :rofl::rofl:


----------



## beni.suryadi

hi..hello to everybody
i'm the new member here.

i'm a young ME consulting and glad to join this community. hopely i can learn (and share) a lot of thing about skyscraper in Indonesia, and arround the world (someday) 
:banana:


----------



## BauIng

Welcome Bung. ^^


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you beni


----------



## pardicukup

pardicukup......


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you pardicukup, keep posting here....


----------



## Kailyas

Welcome aboard Bung Beni Suryani and Pardicukup. 

Stay tune with Indonesia's Skycrapers forum, he.he.


----------



## archiholic

old observer, new member : archiholic... :cheer:


----------



## paw25694

welcome archiholic


----------



## paradyto

welcome archiholic


----------



## rilham2new

wow,,, pardicukup cool IDs ... Cukup Pardi


----------



## =NaNdA=

^ :rofl:

i'm waiting someone to give some comment..
and now it's you..


----------



## widya

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
and me! Indistad
widya


----------



## AceN

_Promo bulan April :_

Gabung sebelum tanggal 23 April 2008, dan anda akan mendapatkan :
*
Foto Gratis bersama Masi 'encon' Oka !*

ajak teman-teman anda, menjadi agen 1000 SSC. Dan anda bisa memenangkan hadiah-hadiah menarik lainnya :tongue2:

gabung sekarang, dan dijamin investasi anda akan terus meningkat


----------



## BauIng

Gile tuh Signature isinya Binus semua.

Dapet komisi brp CeN ??


----------



## AceN

^^ :lol: dapet 1% dari 5% .... :tongue2:


----------



## gratist

salam kenal... id: Gratist; location: currently in Germany.


----------



## blangpadang

salam knal...
id blangpadang
location:currently perth, australia.... from,, jkarta


----------



## cukiber

Hi all. Cukiber is a skyscraper freak, obsessed with supertalls, once played old SIMcity's, not an architect, dreaming that someday my city will scrapes the sky...
:hi:


----------



## s_bawono

hi all,
id :s_bawono
location : cinere,jakarta
i love to see skyscraper all around d city:nuts:


----------



## AceN

^ s bawono orang dalem Lippo ya ?


----------



## Benedetto

Hi ... Benedetto here
From Pudong - Shanghai - P.R. China
Nice to meet you all

LUV


----------



## =NaNdA=

welcome, are u Indonesian?

hey forum SSC Indonesia makin rame.. :cheers:


----------



## AceN

^^ ya donk...sapa dulu orang marketingnya :colgate:

promosi bulan April ternyata berhasil...   



AceN said:


> _Promo bulan April :_
> 
> Gabung sebelum tanggal 23 April 2008, dan anda akan mendapatkan :
> *
> Foto Gratis bersama Masi 'encon' Oka !*
> 
> ajak teman-teman anda, menjadi agen 1000 SSC. Dan anda bisa memenangkan hadiah-hadiah menarik lainnya :tongue2:
> 
> gabung sekarang, dan dijamin investasi anda akan terus meningkat


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Benedetto, cukiber and s_bawono


----------



## Trip2Java

For All Newbie : *Welcome Aboard* :cheers:

@ Acen : Bagi2 dunk komisi-nya ... sy juga kan ikutan andil, tp bukan via signature ato avatar
mmh...satu breadtalk juga cukup :lol::lol:


----------



## ncon

AceN said:


> ^^ ya donk...sapa dulu orang marketingnya :colgate:
> 
> promosi bulan April ternyata berhasil...


omg :rofl: 

anw welcome new members !


----------



## adcord

*Halo I'm Adcord*

I just wanna say to all of you that I'm join this membership. Thats all

Thanks

Adcord
Free Hosting No Ads Directory


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you adcord


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Hi............
i'm Sony Sjklw...................
Now im join to this form................


----------



## tekywidjaja

hi all,
I'm Teky 
nice to join this forum


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Sony and tekywidjaja


----------



## =NaNdA=

Welcome to all newbie.. 

be active guys..and give more and more info about Indonesia..


----------



## superkambing

halo I'm superkambing, a true Jakartan but living in Columbus, OH, Ive been browsing ssc since 06 but just recently decided to join hahahha..nice to know all of u guys


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ what a name! :nuts:


----------



## tekywidjaja

thanx NaNdA, paradyto


----------



## laba-laba

ada yg dari medan ndak ?


----------



## djodie

Sorry ...even I'am late to post here but last better than not at all......

I'm from medan but not now living in Sumbawa island....hmmmm

nice to join with you all


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Met datang buat bang tapanuli


----------



## qidam

hi all.. i'm qida from sby. currently i'm in enschede..

thank you..


----------



## qidam

sorry double post, dont know why


----------



## qidam

loh gw barusan posting, kok uda ilang lagi? kenapa ya.. aneh banget..


----------



## gliazzurra

SSC tadi error bung??


----------



## Sizter85

Salam kenal *Ricca .B* 21 yo :booze:

Location Jogya - Jimbaran

Studying to accountant S1/Atma Yogya

*-cheers-*


----------



## KlanSamodra

Klan SamOdra

waahahahaha


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
welcome klan samodra, salam kenal


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you KlanSamodra and qidam


----------



## jagoankecil

hai...Salam kenal semua..newcomer here...IGUN Palembang, kertapati.....

Thanksss..matur nuwon


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you jagoankecil, gek da besak nak jadi apo he he he....
don't forget to joining I love this city kay:


----------



## jagoankecil

wanna be like Om Dyto....Smart!!


----------



## ordinary.person

Hi all...

Mo kenalan.. 

OP dari Jakarta :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

jagoankecil said:


> wanna be like Om Dyto....Smart!!


Wouzzzzzzzz.... Nggak juga kok, Saya hanya Orang biasa, tamatan S1 Hubungan International he he he... Thanx jagoankecil

Welcome you OP


----------



## Sandy Permana

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX - Not an Indonesian,
Sandy Permana, from Indonesia


----------



## Sandy Permana

Hi... Nice to meet u Guys...
I'm studying in Planologi_ Institut Teknologi Sepuluh Nopember...
I want discuss about urban n' regional issues..
So.... let's discuss it


----------



## DJ_Archuleta

Hi guys, My name is DJ and I would like to discuss any projects and 
developments in Indonesia


----------



## paradyto

DJ_Archuleta said:


> Hi guys, My name is DJ and I would like to discuss any projects and
> developments in Indonesia


Welcome you Mr DJ I wanna dance with my DJ he he he...


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles

qidam said:


> hi all.. i'm qida from sby. currently i'm in enschede..
> 
> thank you..


Hi Qidam,

Udah berapa lama di Enschede?

GAE:cheers:


----------



## xiaoliong

Halo, im Andoko, already join this forum for 1 year but only watch and read. I was in property consultant and previously handling project marketing of several rest area in highway (Jakarta), mention some of them Km.19 Cikampek, Km. 13,5 Karang Tengah, Km.14 Karang Tengah. Nice to meet you all and curious on what are you guys doing out there since this forum is a great support to learn about property in Indonesia.
*Thumbs up*


----------



## =NaNdA=

welcome, n waiting for your pics xiaoliong!


----------



## AceN

SSC makin rame, kontribusi tiap kota makin banyak. DJ nongol dengan membawa bendera Batam-Bintan, gantengscool membawa bendera Solo, Nanda bawa Lampung, Chris_Lyantto bawa Samarinda, Sizter85 bawa Balikpapan, t.aldi bawa Bandung, dsb....

Great :applause: smoga ada kontributor aktif buat ( terutama ) Bali, Makassar, dan Lombok.. 

Keep up Posting !! Show Indonesia to the world!!

Indonesia Bisaaaa!!!


----------



## =NaNdA=

ACeN bawa Binus.. :tongue2: 

sebenernya selain itu ada beberapa yang kurang..
Bengkulu, Jambi, Bangka Belitung, dan Banten juga ga ada yang aktif.. 

padahal Banten mulai bergeliat juga loh..


----------



## paw25694

banten ada ilham kok


----------



## AceN

^ lha ?.. mang iya ?


----------



## =NaNdA=

koq ilham di Banten??


----------



## paw25694

kan ilham sering mainan ke serpong


----------



## yudibali2008

indistad said:


> MacGyver
> David-80
> Jag.lt.cmd
> Wallawalla
> Mahaputra
> JktCity
> Alvin
> Sanhen
> GreyX
> Teddybear
> 
> and me! Indistad


and me as well!.......yudibali2008

nice to meet you all guys!


----------



## =NaNdA=

welcome yud... 

kerja di Bali ya? post foto2 n project Bali donk..
kayanya banyak..


----------



## anOz

Di Bali..kpapan, NaN..


----------



## benza

Just stepping by and say hello from Bali..

name: gede
alias: benza
email & YM : [email protected]
jobs: freelance web developer / designer and programming with PHP


----------



## AceN

Pada gabung disini yok

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=94


----------



## JAVA COFFEE

Newbie nih.

Sebenarnya dah hampir 4 tahun, tiap hari jalan2 di forum.
Karena saya tinggal di Kuwait, jadi ya gak bisa aktif posting pics. Yang jelas, saya seneng banget ma Indonesia forum.

Tx, to all, karena dah pada aktif up-date.............

BTW,

Nama : Wawan
Asli : Boyolali
Lokasi : Kuwait (Dulu : Balikpapan, Jakarta, Semarang)


----------



## jrot

pendatang baru nih!!!!!hehehe

nickname:je
aka:jrot
kerjaan:hi skul student di sbuah skola bilangan thamrin cenderung menteng.jln lombok no.58

interest:mulai mratiin jakarta's properties dri kls 5 sd till now!!!especially my home,my place,my green RE suerblock!!!Tiada bosen tgl dsini...Always new projects there...


----------



## korangborenzoro

qidam said:


> hi all.. i'm qida from sby. currently i'm in enschede..
> 
> thank you..


walah2 dimari juga ketemu ini anak..:nuts:

hi. salam kenal.
nama : ben from Solo/Jogja
currently : enschede

sudah 6 bulanan akses SSC tapi baru sekarang bisa register (acc yang lama ga bisa di aktivasi)

salam kenal.


----------



## AceN

^^ welcome aboard


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Benza, JAVA COFFEE, and korangborenzoro


----------



## laba-laba

rameeeeeeeeeeeeee...

rameeeeeeeeee....


----------



## bozhart

AceN said:


> Pada gabung disini yok
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/group.php?groupid=94


Group itu fungsinya apa saja selain berbagi message?

Ada link "Report" utk apa ya?


----------



## ninja_99

*perkenalan*

kenalan bro, gw ninja_99 from the cingkawang, city of amoy....


----------



## paradyto

Welcome ninja_99


----------



## peseg5

ninja_99 said:


> kenalan bro, gw ninja_99 from the cingkawang, city of amoy....


Pls post many amoys here in Indo Forum, esp. in IndoGirls Thread!


----------



## AceN

paradyto said:


> Welcome ninja_99


pas pertama baca, g kira tinja....ga taunya ninja  welcome


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Welcome Ninja.


----------



## =NaNdA=

peseg5 said:


> Pls post many amoys here in Indo Forum, esp. in IndoGirls Thread!


:rofl: what a request!


----------



## laba-laba

siapa yg ce siapa yg co ya ??


----------



## lampung_gech

*perkenalkan*

nick...lampung_gech,

kerjaan--------->fresh graduated
alamat---------> lampung, jogja

gw punya rasa nasionalisme dan propinssialisme yang tinggi dalam artian yang positif.......


----------



## paradyto

welcome you lampung_gech nice name kay:


----------



## worldsuperstar

*INTRODUCING MYSELF*

alllow smuwa nya, kenalan yah, 

nick gw worldsuperstar

gw asli Solo . . . .
gw lom kerja (fresh graduate)
Ym gw : [email protected] . . . .
fs gw : [email protected]


regards . . .


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Worldsuperstar... Just for adults only he he he...


----------



## talentscout

stef van boekel
the Netherlands
reason: in August I am moving to Indonesia to introduce a new concept what is very succesful in europe. I am looking for contacts with desire and ambition. (for info please contact me [email protected])


----------



## caesarleo

Baru gabung....dah lama sih pantingin nih forum..tapi baru brani join..hehe


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you talentscout, and welcome you caesarleo... more pics of Makassar please he he he... kay:


----------



## K14N

*Hai hai...*

Hi Guys, it's me K14N from Jakarta (haha, just like miss world introduction)... Nice to join this forum, huehehehe...

Oh yah, i wanna ask something.. Is this possible for us to upload a picture directly from computer files (not using imageshack, etc.)?


----------



## ceudah

*hi..*

hallo smua....salam kenal...baru gabung...

salam...


----------



## qidam

Go Ahead Eagles said:


> Hi Qidam,
> 
> Udah berapa lama di Enschede?
> 
> GAE:cheers:


hampir 2 taun lah.. hehe.. and you?:cheers:


----------



## laba-laba

K14N said:


> Hi Guys, it's me K14N from Jakarta (haha, just like miss world introduction)... Nice to join this forum, huehehehe...
> 
> Oh yah, i wanna ask something.. Is this possible for us to upload a picture directly from computer files (not using imageshack, etc.)?


welcome...

forum ini tidak menyediakan fasilitas hosting buat kita letakin poto. jadi harus dari penyedia hosting gratis untuk meletakkan foto2 kita.


di tunggu foto2 nya


----------



## h-a-n-s

*INRODUCING*

hello semuanya 
perkenalkan :speech:

Nick Name ====>> h-a-n-s
alamat ====>> JB-SINGAPORE-BATAM

salam ....:bowtie:


----------



## paradyto

welcome you h-a-n-s


----------



## ace4

selamat datang h-a-n-s...









wah rilham2new punya temen baru nih di Johor Bahru...


----------



## Andy Krisnanto

change user name to...


----------



## iNs!

hai...

met kenal!

panggil gue iNs!


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
Welcome to SSC Indonesia iNs.


----------



## udy

*hi...*

hi...


----------



## ace4

selamat datang iNs! dan udy...:wave:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

welcome udy...


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you udy


----------



## =NaNdA=

yang aktif yah kawan2 yang baru daftar...


----------



## jcux

hy, salam kenal dari jcux, 
saya kul di bandung kk,
asli lahir di palembang..
salam kenal semuanya..


----------



## L.Dy

Hello..

L.Dy's here.. 
from Jakarta with love :nocrook:

salam kenal semua :cheer:


----------



## komuter

Ada mas-mas komuter disini... Salam Kenal


----------



## HiTense

:wave: Hai.. Kenalan ya..
I'm Tense.. :wave:


----------



## laba-laba

selamat datang HiTense
selamat datang komuter
selamat datang L.Dy
selamat datang jcux


----------



## Yanie_pp

*Honey*



macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


baru tau nih


----------



## sindrom

*Test:*

hi.....all

Selamat malm,siang or pagi....
i am sindrom


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Welcome sindrom.....


----------



## iForce

*perkenalkan!*

Hi everyone.. ikutan nimbrung ya
masih baru nih kita :booze:
harap maklum kalo ada kesalahan teknis maupun non teknis 

lokasi: jakarta, tokyo, bandung
hobi: baca koran :nuts:
bidang: ekonomi, engineering, industri 

terus musti ngapain lagi ya kalo udah daftar gini?
salam


----------



## laba-laba

iForce said:


> Hi everyone.. ikutan nimbrung ya
> masih baru nih kita :booze:
> harap maklum kalo ada kesalahan teknis maupun non teknis
> 
> lokasi: jakarta, tokyo, bandung
> hobi: baca koran :nuts:
> bidang: ekonomi, engineering, industri


welcome...



> terus musti ngapain lagi ya kalo udah daftar gini?
> salam


jawab2 di thread medan laaaa..

heheheheh..


----------



## rebe12

rebe12


----------



## =NaNdA=

welcome all...


----------



## ace4

wow banyak sekali anggota baru akhir2 ini... selamat datang semua... semoga betah di SSC 
:dance:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome all


----------



## aprilmop

Hi im april


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you april


----------



## tollfreak

hello... selamat kenal


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you tollfreak.......


----------



## tukangbasotahu

*salam kenal*

yang lapar.. yang lapar..
tukangbasotahu is now available at Skyscrapercity forum :hi:
salam jual, eh, salam kenal :hi:
:hi: :hi:


----------



## sakinah

*Salam kenal*


Sakinah
Domisili : serpong, tangerang, banten, indonesia


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Welcome, Sakinah dan Tukangbasotahu....


----------



## paradyto

Welcome guys!


----------



## =NaNdA=

tukangbasotahu, saya pesen tempe! hehe..


----------



## adpro.indonesia

adpro.indonesia
dari Solo neh..

gabung nggih bos..


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
welcome Adpro.Indonesia


----------



## silpasastra

kulonuwoonnn...
salam kenal n salam metallll....
silpasastra di aceh sekarang.....:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## silpasastra

silposastro,ind,arch


----------



## Sony Sjklw

^^
Welcome Silpasastra


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you sispasastra and adpro!


----------



## iwanbesar

Halo, Im iwanbesar, yogya


----------



## worldsuperstar

^^ welcome iwanbesar . . . . . . .

smoga betah di forum ini . . . .


----------



## archiholic

Archiholic... met kenal semuanya... :hi:


----------



## dhani_aja

Eh, iya.. lupa.. belum daftar nih...

Nama: dhani_aja
Lengkap: dhani_aja_lah
Lebih Lengkap: dhani_aja_lah_yaa

hehehe...


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ hehehe...

welcome dhani_aja..


----------



## jeanmaurice

daftar2.....gw jeanmaurice


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Welcome Dhani_aja dan jeanmaurice


----------



## sanhen

Welcome to the forum fellas, hope you all will enjoy your stay here.


----------



## TuCel

gw TuCel...


----------



## aidil_btp

mo daftar nih....
gw aidil...
salam tuk semua.......


----------



## David-80

Welcome guys, lets make this forum, the biggest in skyscrapercity. 

cheers


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Wecome Aidil btp dan Tucel. :cheers:


----------



## Andhy2

*lam kenal semua*

maaf, baru perkenalkan diri
nama anbhar, domisili makasar


----------



## ydkurniawan

perkenalkan
nama yudi kurniawan
username ydkurniawan
domisili jakarta


----------



## Andhy2

ydkurniawan said:


> perkenalkan
> nama yudi kurniawan
> username ydkurniawan
> domisili jakarta


kirain mau masukin password juga
hehehe
btw, salam kenal :cheers1:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

welcome yudi kurniawan and andhy2 yg baru memperkenalkan diri.


----------



## GARUDA 777

macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> 
> MacGyver
> 
> 
> Use Copy and Paste , ... the last posting ...


GARUDA 777


----------



## GARUDA 777

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Garuda 777


----------



## GARUDA 777

GARUDA 777 said:


> MacGyver
> David-80
> Jag.lt.cmd
> Wallawalla
> Mahaputra
> JktCity
> Alvin
> Garuda 777


Sorry, rada2 bingung nih registernya. Best Regards for all.


----------



## samuel89

my name samuel..fom lovely land of East Java, still 18 years old..and wanna see the beauty of my great nation Indonesia..........


----------



## AceN

^^ welcome all  Insider dari Sahid udah ada, Bakrieland udah ada, plus redaktur dari majalah PROPERTI juga udah ada. Kurang insider dari Urbane, ASG, APG, Pikko, Dharmala Intiland, Sinar Mas, PIR, Pakuwon, dll deh...ternyata kurang banyak... :tongue2:


----------



## anOz

kan ada jrot....udah hari senin nich kok blm ada pict2x baru...

btw...hari ini daftarnya gak update nich...tapi postnya udah nambah terus...


----------



## AceN

^^ Btw noz, u dari pihak kontraktor atau pihak Sahid grup ya ?


----------



## anOz

gw dari kemarin..... kan udah pernah ngasi gambar proyek gw sebelumnya....berarti gw yang suka ngontrakin....:lol:


----------



## hildalexander

AceN said:


> ^^ welcome all  Insider dari Sahid udah ada, Bakrieland udah ada, plus redaktur dari majalah PROPERTI juga udah ada. Kurang insider dari Urbane, ASG, APG, Pikko, Dharmala Intiland, Sinar Mas, PIR, Pakuwon, dll deh...ternyata kurang banyak... :tongue2:


harus daptar ya? maaf kemaren2 gak kulo nuwun dulu, langsung nyelonong aja kayak Metromini... yo wis, skalian daftar deh. Saya Hilda B Alexander, seringnya sih dipanggil Bapak Alexander sama yang belum ketemuan hno:hno:hno: tapi setelah tatap muka, baru ngeh kalo gw tuh spesiesnya beda :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you guyz!


----------



## AceN

hildalexander said:


> harus daptar ya? maaf kemaren2 gak kulo nuwun dulu, langsung nyelonong aja kayak Metromini... yo wis, skalian daftar deh. Saya Hilda B Alexander, seringnya sih dipanggil Bapak Alexander sama yang belum ketemuan hno:hno:hno: tapi setelah tatap muka, baru ngeh kalo gw tuh spesiesnya beda :lol::lol::lol:


g juga nyadar setelah liat post u di thread IndoTainment


----------



## David-80

benernya kita ada 1 menteri kabinet Indonesia yang lumayan sering view SSC Indonesia....hehe...

dan ada 1 property tycoon's son yang juga view disini......

banyak orang terkenal...terutama arsitek2 yg bikin proyek di dubai, china, jakarta, london dan sebagainya

cheers


----------



## Dazon

^^
hah? ada 1 menteri?

































serem tapi keren
keren tapi bagus!


----------



## =NaNdA=

David-80 said:


> benernya kita ada 1 menteri kabinet Indonesia yang lumayan sering view SSC Indonesia....hehe...
> 
> dan ada 1 property tycoon's son yang juga view disini......
> 
> banyak orang terkenal...terutama arsitek2 yg bikin proyek di dubai, china, jakarta, london dan sebagainya
> 
> cheers


tau dari mana mas David? 
dari IP address nya yang ke kantor mentrinya?


----------



## AceN

David-80 said:


> benernya kita ada 1 menteri kabinet Indonesia yang lumayan sering view SSC Indonesia....hehe...
> 
> dan ada 1 property tycoon's son yang juga view disini......
> 
> banyak orang terkenal...terutama arsitek2 yg bikin proyek di dubai, china, jakarta, london dan sebagainya
> 
> cheers


Vid, gimana cara taunya ?..

Jangan2 menteri daerah tertinggal.. ato mentri PU..


----------



## David-80

hehe, dari IP dan some spy PM hehe....

bukan dari PU dan bukan menneg..malah ga ada hub nya sama sekali ama property hehe...

cheers


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ hey, you post this again... :nuts:

mod?


----------



## David-80

sejar, dont ADVERTISE your blog here 1st and last warning

cheers


----------



## hildalexander

David-80 said:


> hehe, dari IP dan some spy PM hehe....
> 
> bukan dari PU dan bukan menneg..malah ga ada hub nya sama sekali ama property hehe...
> 
> cheers


menteri berportofolio or non-portofolio?


----------



## Alvin

Welcome to all new members. :cheers: let's make Indonesia SSC forum the definitive source for Indonesian property market, architecture and skyscrapers on the web.


----------



## =NaNdA=

hildalexander said:


> menteri berportofolio or non-portofolio?


apa bedanya?


----------



## hildalexander

=NaNdA= said:


> apa bedanya?


yang pertama punya departemen, yang kedua nggak.... macam Menteri Pemuda dan Olahraga.


----------



## AceN

^^ kan beda nan. Menteri negara itu kementrian. Kalo mentri doank, departemen. 

COntoh : Mennegpora - Kementrian Pemuda dan OR & Menkeu - Depkeu

Kalo salah maap. heheheheh


----------



## Blue_Sky

David-80 said:


> dan ada 1 property tycoon's son yang juga view disini......


Identitas gw juga di bocorin disini donk

:nuts:


----------



## ncon

^^ :rofl:!!

anw welcome to new members :wave:!!!


----------



## K14N

@ Acen:

Is this 雅加达, 印度尼西亚 = Ya Cia Da, Yin Du Ni Xi Ya??

Kalau iya, gw pakai juga gpp yah.....??


----------



## K14N

K14N said:


> @ Acen:
> 
> Is this 雅加达, 印度尼西亚 = Ya Cia Ta, Yin Du Ni Xi Ya??
> 
> Kalau iya, gw pakai juga gpp yah.....??


Yakin aja ah bener... Gw pake juga ya... :lol:

Btw, sory OOT..


----------



## AceN

^^ yup betul. Jakarta, Indonesia


----------



## abel77

*new member*

abel77


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you abel77 Merdeka!


----------



## ncon

old but new member *ncon* :banana: ! :wave:


----------



## paradyto

welcome you again *ncon*


----------



## bipbip1

BIPBIP 1, Jakarta-Balikpapan


----------



## abel77

You are Wellcome Paradyto....


----------



## paradyto

BIPBIP1, welcome you!


----------



## weblinkcenter

*new member "weblinkcenter.cjb.net"*

hiiii....i'm here...my name is "weblinkcenter".


----------



## Sony Sjklw

Welcome abel77, weblinkcenter and ncon welcome again.


----------



## bcbali

hi I am from Bali Indonesia, my name desak amik, my site http://www.bcbali.com
thanks for record


----------



## Cindy19

Cindy here, Not Indonesian, but cinta Indonesia


----------



## g4brielle

welcome to bcbali and Cindy19 to Indonesia Skyscrapers Forum !!
happy foruming !!:dj:

makin banyak aj !!:scouserd:


----------



## Lovegreen

saya lovegreen halo semua salam kenal


----------



## paradyto

hi bcbali, cindy19 and Lovegreen


----------



## iNs!

eh... gue udah pernah masuk sini blom yah???

:hi: :colgate: salam kenal...


----------



## anOz

iNs! said:


> hai...
> 
> met kenal!
> 
> panggil gue iNs!


udah...:lol:


----------



## anOz

Welcome You All New Member...


----------



## Mr. Who

Mr. Who.. salam kenal...


----------



## paradyto

Salam kenal kembali Mr. Who...........


----------



## paradyto

akhyaree said:


> akhyari
> 
> 
> ---
> Komunitas Indonesia Maju
> www.myindonesia.co.nr





wewey said:


> gw wewey...salam kenal smua





bkz010019 said:


> Lam kenal...gw Agus (user name : bkz010019)!!
> Skrg domisili di Mks, sebelumnya di Bks





ikhlas001 said:


> sorry gw Old Member
> tp, bLom pernah posting di sini:lol:
> 
> 
> so,
> User Name : ikhlas001
> Nama gw : Muhammad Ikhlas
> Berdomisili di : Padang - Sumatra Barat
> Join Date : April 21st, 2008
> Total Posting (di sini) : ke 211
> 
> 
> Oke !!





-Nu- said:


> hi all, salam kenal smua





fallenstar said:


> yow


Welcome you guys! keep posting here


----------



## mathers

Hi...I'm the new member here after have been the passive viewer for quite a long time.
Salam kenal buat semua ya


----------



## oweeyman

^^sama dong, gw juga sempet ngeliatin ini forum sampe 1 tahun baru register..hahaha

e-mail gw ditolak mulu yg lama...

btw, welcome!


----------



## Songko25492

Hi everyone, I'm Songko Liem
Just call me Songko, (25492 is my birth date)


----------



## ace4

selamat datang buat para anggota2 baru Indonesia SSC...:wave:

:dance:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome mathers, oweeyman, and Songko keep posting here....


----------



## sky_heart

*hi*

alow gw sky_heart, new member nehh
salam kenal....


----------



## oweeyman

^^hey sky_heart salam kenal

sering2 ngepost n' update ya!!

SSC Indonesia makin rame nih..._tarik baaaaaangggg!!_


----------



## ikhlas001

sky_heart said:


> alow gw sky_heart, new member nehh
> salam kenal....





*WELCOME SKY_HEART *



sEring2 aja OL trus Posting/UpLoad ya !!!

ditunggu..:banana:


----------



## paradyto

sky_heart said:


> alow gw sky_heart, new member nehh
> salam kenal....


welcome you, nice Payakumbuh thread


----------



## sky_heart

*salam kenal*

thanx paradyto 

untuk MeMber lain silahkan berkunjung ( posting jG) ke thread payakumbuh :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## dipzhan

siaaaang..
i'm new comer.
nice to meet u here :banana:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you dipzhan...


----------



## oweeyman

dipzhan, banyak-banyak ngepost+update ya!

btw, welcome dipz..!


----------



## anOz

ditunggu khabarnya tentang Windaz....










<== wiih...!!!


Spoiler



Posts: 999


----------



## =NaNdA=

^^ hehe.. congratz.. 

mba hil juga udah 800-an aja... :nuts:

gw juga bingung tiba2 udah 4000.. :cheers:


----------



## hildalexander

^^ iya Nan.... kalo skybazaar juga dihitung, pasti lebih dari itu yak...


----------



## Mr.Az

*salam kenal nch*



David-80 said:


> cheers


perkenalkan, Q member baru y..


----------



## oweeyman

^^
welcome!
keep posting...


----------



## AceN

<-- 5000 post


----------



## ikhlas001

AceN said:


> <-- 5000 post


:applause::applause:


oPp...kAkak kEtuA:lol:


----------



## jrot

@acen:traktirin gw [email protected] sebanyak 5saja serta 2 slice salmon di Y&Y!!!(istilah puitis gw hari ini)hoho...

Buset dah 5ribu++...ckckck...saluut...


----------



## COLENAX

Lam ... knal smua saudarakuu.....
jabat erat,

ColeNax


----------



## ace4

^^
selamat datang di Indonesia SSC COLENAX...:wave:, semoga betah berada di sini...:banana:


----------



## deden

Hi, deden, anak Bontang, tapi skrg di Bandung, kuliah, Bu.
Oia, kok topik indonesia cuma di bagian South east Asian aja ya... ayo dong ramein yang lain, kyk urban lifestyle, architecture, kan indonesia ga kalah hebat klo hal hal seni kyk gitu...


----------



## paradyto

Jadi kangen Colenax di Bandung nyam-nyam nyam he he he... Welcome you Colenax, and deden...


----------



## olyxboy

salam kenal semua...arek Suroboyo is here


----------



## oweeyman

halo arek Suroboyo!


----------



## olyxboy

oweeyman said:


> halo arek Suroboyo!


hallo juga oweeyman ....


----------



## paradyto

welcome you olyxboy...


----------



## olyxboy

paradyto said:


> welcome you olyxboy...


yeaaahhh :cheers: paradyto


----------



## bhayangkara

halo salam knal...
ikutan gabung bosss....


----------



## ace4

selamat datang buat *deden*, *olyxboy*, dan *bhayangkara*...:cheers1:


----------



## paradyto

Welcome you Bhayangkara...


----------



## olyxboy

btw mau tanya nih....

kalo gw ngasih coment di laen tempat .....misalnya di : Gado gado
jumlah postingan gw kok nggak bertambah yah... alias jalan ditempat


----------



## anOz

iya...itu kalo skybazaar emang begitu....cuma member aja yg bisa masuk, baca dan post di skybazaar...nah gado-gado kan adanya di skybazaar....


----------



## olyxboy

anOz said:


> iya...itu kalo skybazaar emang begitu....cuma member aja yg bisa masuk, baca dan post di skybazaar...nah gado-gado kan adanya di skybazaar....


lha.....kol jadi member .....HOW :?


----------



## anOz

maksudnya member itu yg udah login gitu...kalo yg gak login alias guest gak bisa menemukan yg namanya skybazaar....


----------



## indonesiaku

Halo, barusan gabung neh, salam kenal


gophar


----------



## oweeyman

^^weitss... new member neeh...

salam kenal juga... sering-sering post yah!


----------



## Cong

Hai all,,, Newbie ni..
Nama gw dony mahasiswa binus university smster 4
salam knal ya semuanya :banana:


----------



## Sizter85

_^^Cenn ada juniormu neh,.. hehe_:lol:

anw salam kenal cong,.. Welcome to SSC Indo:cheers:


----------



## CiR

peseg5 said:


> Mantab!! masih inget USER ID dan PASSWORD nya lho biar udah 3 thn! Chris, ditunggu foto2 Burj Dubai dan kotanya.


sebenernya udah ga inget, tapi coba pake feature " forgot your password"
hehehehe
salam kenal semua!


----------



## AceN

Hahaaaha siz, bukan junior donk. Kan g sama2 smester 4


----------



## aatea

Salam Kenal Semua Ikutan Gabung Juga Nih
Gue orang Sumedang Asli yang lagi Kuli di Brunei Haha
Seru Juga Ya Forum Ini


----------



## Cong

AceN said:


> Hahaaaha siz, bukan junior donk. Kan g sama2 smester 4


Mang lo jur apa boz?? salam knal y.. :banana:


----------



## AceN

^^ U jurusan SI kn ? dari SMAN 10 Bandar Lampung ? hehe..salam kenal, g IT 2007.

@aatea : Welcome


----------



## =NaNdA=

wah, ad anak lampung.. kalo pulkam bantu update ya Cong.. :cheers:

semakin rame anak binus..


----------



## Cong

Valdy -> Kok lo tau gw dr sma 10 bandar lampung??

Nanda -> Ia gw dr Lampung.. gampang tar klw pulkam gw bantu update deh..hhe


----------



## Trip2Java

welcome CONG & AATEA

Cong...( nicknamenya mengingatkanku panggilan pegawai salon langgananku bila manggil sesama...heuheu * just kiding * )

anak binus ?
sama kek acen, aq dulu juga sempet kuliah disono sampe semester 4.
sebelum akhirnya pindah krn lolos di terima di D3 Teknik Sipil PNJ UI, baru kemaren2 kelar S1-nya...hiks


----------



## Cong

Trip2Java said:


> welcome CONG & AATEA
> 
> Cong...( nicknamenya mengingatkanku panggilan pegawai salon langgananku bila manggil sesama...heuheu * just kiding * )
> 
> anak binus ?
> sama kek acen, aq dulu juga sempet kuliah disono sampe semester 4.
> sebelum akhirnya pindah krn lolos di terima di D3 Teknik Sipil PNJ UI, baru kemaren2 kelar S1-nya...hiks


Hhaha... sial...
ini jg yg buatin tmn gw.. eh malah dibuat cong... anjing bener tu anak..
nick name kok dibuat cong...wkwkwkk

oh gt?? dl lo anak binus?? jur apa?
salam knal y.. gw doni.. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## excqnn

excqnn is clearly sign up
salam kenal semuanya ! ^^


----------



## Cong

excqnn said:


> excqnn is clearly sign up
> salam kenal semuanya ! ^^


sama sama :cheers:


----------



## aatea

Thanks To Acen, Trip2Java & All
Excqnn ti bandung nya? Tiasa Bahasa Sunda Teu
nepangkeun Atuh Abdi ti Sumedang


----------



## Jungle_surf

Even more member just that the register here...thats great.... kay:

welcome guys


----------



## ulost16

Udah lama register tapi belon pernah kenalan

Nama : Doli
Kerjaan : Nagnggur, baru resign..hehehe
Asal : Medan
Lokasi sekarang : Jakarta

Itu aja dl deh


----------



## Jungle_surf

^^

cukup itu saja?
oke deh welcome and enjoyed ulost16


----------



## Alvin

Welcome all new comers!


----------



## varieras

New member: Varieras

Working in supply for Construction machineries in Indonesia. from China and Japan principally. I need info about the dealers and importers of machines like cats, dozers, cranes or foundations equipments, in Indonesia


----------



## iAndy-JaKaRtA

^^welcome, welcome everyone, new members! Ditunggu selalu kehadirannya di SkyscraperCity!


----------



## Shaggy_Solo

Hai semuaa....
Aku Shaggy dar Solo, tapi lagi gawe di Bogor. Sering bolak balik ajah! Jadi gabungnya di Forumer Solo & Bogor, kadang Semarang juga.

Salam kenal semuaa..... kay:


----------



## nowan

eh ada forum perkenalan 
saya nowan, dari forum Pekanbaru/Riau. Kapan2 pengen nimbrung juga di forum SumSel, Balikpapan/Kaltim, Jambi, Yogya, Bandung dan Jakarta, krn pernah tumbuh dan berkembang di sana. Salam kenal..


----------



## Jungle_surf

Karto said:


> Nama saya Karto Suratman dari desa Tunjung Rejo RT2 RW5 Mojokerto.


toggo Mas :wave:


----------



## hermawan

Wah baru tau ada thread ini
numpang kenalan ya.....hermawan.
Arek Malang Asli ..tinggal di Tangerang


----------



## lumpia semarang

*perkenalan*

asalam. salam kenal. ak rahmat dr kendal semarang jawa tengah. ak msh muda si baru 21 tahun. lokasi di semarang kendal n kudus.


----------



## nuninth

halooo!!! newbie neeh.... nimbrung di forum balikpapan... soale menetapnya di bpp sehh......


----------



## senokiO

member baru rasa lama, senokiO :cheers:


----------



## eurico

senokiO said:


> member baru rasa lama, senokiO :cheers:


Wedew kenapa ganti nick? Kena banned kah?


----------



## dochan

lumpia semarang said:


> asalam. salam kenal. ak rahmat dr kendal semarang jawa tengah. ak msh muda si baru 21 tahun. lokasi di semarang kendal n kudus.


Semarang dan Kudus... dua kampung halamanku, sayangnya kalo ke sana cuma pas Lebaran aja :fiddle:


----------



## jarot_hs

salam kenal saya baru gabung, dr kota Semarang - Jakarta


----------



## d4bs

Hi, salam kenal semua, saya dari Bogor...


----------



## KabarPena

hai semua salam kenal,,baru tahu forum ini baru belajar mengenai forum atau milis nich


----------



## KabarPena

--------------


----------



## archpunx

hai, archpunx dr bdg..


----------



## danarstorm

haiii smwa .. slam kenal yyaaa......
Perkenalkan smwa saya danarstorm ..Skrng saya lagi kuliah d bdg


----------



## okkysyah

hai salam kenal semuanya, saya anak pekanbaru yg kuliah di padang
saya suka dengan forum ini..


----------



## Ocean One

^^
Baru tahu ada thread ini. Maaf ya smuanya, baru 4 bulanan juga sih join di ssc tp baru mo kenalan, jadi malu...
Saya Ocean One dari makassar tapi sekarang lagi domisili di bekasi. Salam kenal buat smua forumer SSC Indonesia !!!
Nice to sharing with all of you guys.^^


----------



## DoublEight a.k.a 88

Nice to join this forum.
Sya DoublEight a.k.a 88 dri Jakarta:lol:
slam knal smua...


----------



## ericksihombing

salam kenal
sampit


----------



## drie

salam kenal.

saya drie, dari pekanbaru-riau


----------



## lordofdrol

salam kenal juga..
domisili bandung-pekanbaru-duri


----------



## brigida manasa

Manasa


----------



## Don KingKong

Punten..saya dari bandung, tapi udah jd org jakarta..kadang ke pekanbaru juga 2 minggu sekali


----------



## vindoarga

Waaaa
Maap telat kenalannya 
Saya asal Madiun, Jawa Timur tapi sekarang domisili di Surabaya


----------



## [email protected]

saya dah mengikuti secara pasif thread ini mulai tahun lalu, khususnya samarinda. baru sekarang saya gabungnya

salam kenal..


----------



## mahendraardiyanto

mahendra ardiyanto
yogyakarta,


----------



## Shrimpcityzen

matt_emerzet-shrimpcityzen,
Shrimp City en Flowercity
salam kenal ya semua...


----------



## zycord

Eric a.k.a Zycord
Medan


----------



## rizaseptama

Salam kenal semua

Saya Riza 

:banana::banana:


----------



## laba-laba

welcome semua nya

zycord, sering mampir ke thread nya kota medan ya


----------



## Comeliness

Hi guys,

I'm a new member in this forum.
I live in the United States and I sometimes visit Indonesia during holidays.


----------



## Grady

Salam kenal semua, Grady di Jakarta


----------



## timlogudeg

Timlogudeg
Jogja - Solo


----------



## jendry

salam kenal semuanya,

saya jendry,

di pekanbaru


----------



## Gondardo

Hii all ..... new one here .... saya Gondardo - Sumatera, salam kenal ya semua.....


----------



## Addictive

I'm back 

dah lama juga ga mampir kesini


----------



## abray

salam kenal semua^^
saya remon dari surabaya


----------



## Nick_2

Salam kenal semua....
Nick_2 - Padang, West Sumatra.


----------



## zqw

Salam kenal semua,

ID: ZQW
Nama: Gunawan
Asal: Medan
Domisili: Jakarta

working in real estate consultant, under residential department for local and foreign project.


----------



## Wicak_15

Salam kenal semua!!
Maaf ya saya baru kenalan.
Nama asli saya Jevon. 
Saya berdomilisi di Kelapa Gading, Jakarta utara.


----------



## cyberprince

wah akhirnya ada *t.aldi* juga  salam kenal ya :cheers: hehe


----------



## kolak

yudibali2008 said:


> akhirnya join the club juga dimari :cheers1:


iya nih mas, baru liat ada thread ginian di bawah....jarang scroll sampe bawah sih :lol:


----------



## aa coy

hi, all forumers... salam kenal semuanya . gw dr ujung selatan depok jabar. sori telat absen he...he... peace ah....:cheers:


----------



## bosshp

hi !
new mem !


----------



## cyberprince

salam kenal aa coy n bosshp


----------



## @dit'balikpapan

waduh ane paling telat absen ini...angkatan lama 09 baru absen sekarang,sorry yah habis,jadi anggota pasif cuma liat liat aja ...


----------



## rahul medan

rahul
new member from medan north of sumatera..

salam kenal semuanya...:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## drie

rahul medan said:


> rahul
> new member from medan north of sumatera..
> 
> salam kenal semuanya...:banana::banana::banana:


Selamat bergabung bang Rahul Medan,, jangan lupa untuk menghidupkan kembali Thread - Thread Medan dan Sumatra Utara :cheers2:


----------



## Rovers

Hai... baru gabung nih, salam kenal semua...


----------



## dariusantoni

*Test..test*








[/URL]


----------



## adiraga

salam kenal semua...


----------



## rendro

anggota baru. salam kenal semuanya.


----------



## Djoko Lelono

salam kenal semua.. saya anggota baru disini. mohon bimbingannya..


----------



## v-sun

t.aldi said:


> Salam kenal juga, saya Aldi dari Bandung, tapi sekarang gawe di Jkt  swear, seumur2 jadi member SSC baru sekarang ngenalin diri, hahahaha.


iya nih kmna aja jarang nongol lagi di trit2 Bandung?


----------



## ira-watie

salam kenal buat semuanya


----------



## pantomim

hello all
may i register my name here ??:lol:
salam kenal semuanya


----------



## aprialdi

salam kenal semuanya


----------



## yudibali2008

salam kenal buat teman2 yg baru join di forum SSCI, :cheers:


----------



## IlhamBXT

salam kenal ya saya ilham dri Bontang Kalimantan TImur


----------



## KALIMANJARU

hi all member
aku mahesa salam kenal for all you guy


----------



## Bimasakti

Halo forumers SSCI, saya Bimasakti dari Semarang.. 
salam kenal semuanya..


----------



## TFM1

halo juga... salam kenal ya, selamat menjelajahi SSC... kay:


----------



## urix99

ternyata sejak daftar pas setahun yg lalu pakai akun yg lupa passnya, ane belum ada introduce my self here.althought nice meet you all.


----------



## Budi_anduk

Salam hangat dari Budi Anduk


----------



## endar

^^ ihihihih,, serius ini budi anduk? hiihiihihih
oh yeah welcome all.  keep exist and share ya


----------



## cupexpert

Salam Kenal Semuanya
Saya Yusuf dari bandung
tertarik nih sama topik topik disini
baru daftar hehe


----------



## acull

welcome to SSCI for all ,,


----------



## Putra_FWP

Salam kenal Semua..
Saya Fhandy dari Semarang tapi baru bisa gabung sekarang..mohon bimbingannya all..


----------



## aneuknanggroe

Numpang lewat om


----------



## detta_priyandika

halo semua forumer, salam kenal semua yah. Saya Detta Priyandikawardhana dari kota Surabaya :cheers1:


----------



## TheFinalDestination

Hello!

:skull:TFD:skull:


----------



## badprivate

astaga, dari alam kubur 


salam kenal semua :cheers2:


----------



## TFM1

^^ hahaha TFD, kuburan cina di antang ya TFD... Hehehe...


----------



## beuke23

Salam kenal kesemua! Seneng banget ketemu tempat ini. Saya baru pulang dari Indonesia, udah kangen banget. I'll post some of the pictures I took while I was here.

Cheers!


----------



## shrimpcitizent

Salam pembangunan semuanya..

Saya shrimpcitizent dari Cirebon domisili Bandung.. 

Senang bisa gabung d SSC Indonesia.. :grouphug:


----------



## Nizar Nasution

salam kenal..

nizar nasution dari KL malaysia...:bash:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

salam kenal  
ternyata lebih enak kalo udah gabung ya, jadi bisa liat thread yang ga bisa diliat kalo ga login :-D


----------



## Reezhal

Setiap hari nge-view SSC hampir 2 Tahun, bru sekarang punya ID di SSC...

naik gunung turun gunung, makan garam di terminal.
saya tau ini gak nyambung, nama saya rizal, salam kenal… 
:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Budi_anduk

^^ selamat bergabung *Reezhal*, btw sumatera persisnya di mana? jambi, riau, atau kepri?


----------



## Reezhal

^^ Thanks *Budi_anduk*, kebetulan posisi sekarang di RIAU bro :cheers1:


----------



## yudibali2008

Budi_anduk said:


> Salam hangat dari Budi Anduk



ini serius Budi Anduk??? 

salam kenal juga 


dan salam kenal buat teman2 yg baru join di SSCI, silahkan di liat2 dan diramaikan thread2 nya :cheers:


----------



## Reezhal

^^:cheers1:


----------



## rizhal

:cheers:


----------



## Budi_anduk

yudibali2008 said:


> ini serius Budi Anduk???
> 
> salam kenal juga
> 
> 
> dan salam kenal buat teman2 yg baru join di SSCI, silahkan di liat2 dan diramaikan thread2 nya :cheers:


ha ha saya budi anduk versi Riau nya. nama asli Budri Ernando Syahputra  , kawan2 seperjuangan sering panggil bud, bud budri sampai digelar budi anduk. ini lah cerita ku


----------



## freak455

Budi_anduk said:


> ha ha saya budi anduk versi Riau nya. nama asli Budri Ernando Syahputra  , kawan2 seperjuangan sering panggil bud, bud budri sampai digelar budi anduk. ini lah cerita ku


kirain budi anduk yang aslinya.....!!! salam kenal bang. ku juga dari riau


----------



## Cek li wen

Salam kenal semuanya..
Postingan pertama, masi belajaran..:lol:
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## es_teler

Halawww...
salam kenal

saia es_teler


----------



## Lunadi

salam kenal saya Lunadi dari Surabaya


----------



## Reezhal

Salam kenal kembali bwt *Cek li wen ,es_teler, Lunadi...:grouphug:*


----------



## definov

:nocrook:


----------



## tjokro_ragazzo

kaya radio nya. Salam kenal.


----------



## Iman rahman

Aku juga salam kenal :cheers:


----------



## gedonk_79

hallo salam kenal saya gedonk 79 dari jakarta


----------



## tackey

salam kenal sy tackey dari Jakarta.


----------



## edensor

ikutan nimbrung ya..
salam kenal semuanya


----------



## vankovic

salam kenal sy penghuni baru dr sby


----------



## Chaff

salam kenal dari malang


----------



## jonathanterbang

Salam kenal dari semarang..


----------



## ChibaTadayoshi

Salam Kenal dari Jakarta.

Saya sudah lama sebenarnya menikmati Skyscraper secara incognito, tapi baru sekarang sempat resmi mendaftarkan diri.


----------



## @dit'balikpapan

Salam kenal dari jogja


----------



## Val_project

Hudyana said:


> asalamualaikum?


wa'alikumsalam

wah pada dosa nih gak balasin salamnya :nuts:


----------



## Namewee

Val_project said:


> wa'alikumsalam
> 
> wah pada dosa nih gak balasin salamnya :nuts:


kalau saya dari pertama baca postingan tersebut telah menjawab salamnya

Namun tidak ditulis di sini


----------



## Val_project

Itu jg boleh
Maksud saya supaya forumer SSCI terlihat welcome saja


----------



## dendiMH

salam kenal dari Cianjur tapi lg kuliah d Bdg


----------



## pungky

Nice 2 C U.. salam kenal dari Jogja..:hi:


----------



## ismojo

Salam kenal, saya forumer baru dari Jogjakarta..
semula cuman ngamatin doang, tpi lama2 menarik juga..
masuk aja..  :cheers:


----------



## yudibali2008

salam kenal buat semua member baru ya? 

sila di ramaikan thread2 yg ada di SSC Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## tuanhirang

Salam kenal :

Tuanhirang dari Banjarmasin...:cheers:


----------



## Baron_n4erdie

Salam Kenal Buat Semua Forummer :
saya forummer baru dari Riau, udah mantengin SSC dari akhir 2006. baru sekarang bisa gabung


----------



## pemulung

salam kenal semuanya, member baru dari jogja:cheers:


----------



## ridhoaputra

Salam Kenal :wave::wave::wave:
Saya Member baru dari Pekanbaru :dance2:


----------



## inoxindo

selamat kenal saya member baru.. hehehe


----------



## KADEK W BRATA

Salam kenal saya member baru dr LOMBOK..........................


----------



## tersier

salam


----------



## eko.susmomon

maaf baru memperkenalkan diri, saya eko domisili kendari.


----------



## jonathanterbang

Selamat datang smua forumer di SSCI, keep posting..


----------



## Sitoneizer

salam kenal, sory baru mampir


----------



## hishigi mibu

salam kenal semuanya

ane daftar dari 2008
baru kenalan sekarang
silent reader sebelumnya :nuts:


----------



## urangtasik

salam kenal semuanya
saya termasuk silent rider hehe
saya ferry dari tasik


----------



## Swarnadwiva

*Newbie*

Hello everyone !


----------



## nhazier

Salam kenal semua..
Mohon bimbingannya.. newbie baru gabung ne..


----------



## pamanukanonline

salam kenal buat semua warga skyscrapercity.com
saya dari bogor


----------



## Ngiks

Ikut absen ya.. Salam kenal juga saya asli Cimahi yeahhh


----------



## asalrantau

Salam kenal... saya asli Majalengka Jawa Barat, cuma so hampir 9 taon ada merantau di Sulawesi Utara :banana:


----------



## donggala

lam kenal dari donggala


----------



## Raisa

Hi guys..salam kenal..dr kecil s/d sma di karanganyar & solo...sekarang di Cibubur, Jakarta


----------



## inaz

salammm kenal semuanya .... ikut absen newbie dr semarang ....
:lurker:


----------



## rrachma

newbie baru, mohon bimbingannya 
asal jayapura, kuliah di malang univ. brawijaya
salamkenal


----------



## sandypradana

salam kenal newbie dari semarang :cheers1:


----------



## Efriansyah Ramadhan

duh salah post :bash:


----------



## donnywardono

salam kenal semuanya ...


----------



## damarsinyo

inaz said:


> salammm kenal semuanya .... ikut absen newbie dr semarang ....
> :lurker:





sandypradana said:


> salam kenal newbie dari semarang :cheers1:





donnywardono said:


> salam kenal semuanya ...


^^salam kenal juga mas2 semua nya, saya juga nyubi dari semarang:cheers1:


----------



## jonathanterbang

^^ nyubi dengan 4.850 post... :hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious:hilarious


----------



## @dit'balikpapan

Salam kenal semua penghuni SSCI  , silent rider br bangkit dr tidurnya :bash:


----------



## justpretend

hi, salam kenal semua. 
Newbie ikut menampakkan diri,,


----------



## Asuno

Selamat Pagi Kawan,.
Salam kenal semuanya semoga saya bisa berkontribusi dan aktif disini,.


Doakan aku ya,..


----------



## groodery

Halo semua. Saya nubie dari Medan. Semoga Indonesia forum semakin ramai


----------



## utuy

salam kenal, Newbie dari Bandung


----------



## Strangeman

Salam Kenal saya newbie dr Medan


----------



## SvR84

Salam kenal dark nubi di Jakarta :hi:


----------



## aananjumi

setelah bertahun'' sekedar silent reader . akhirnya berani buat account . salam kenal semua


----------



## Ocean One

Salam kenal juga *Devada_cvl, Mahadi_888 dan Aananjumi*.
Welcome to SSCI and selamat bergabung ya bro/sis sekalian.
Keep posting ya dan sangat di nantikan kontribusi kalian semua.. kay: :cheers:


----------



## adezbee

beru kelilingi thread nemu ini 
salam knl baik yg lama maupun baru :cheers1:


----------



## Gading_boy

baru tau klo ada thread ini. salam kenal buat semua.


----------



## Akes In

hai sma
salam kenal


----------



## GVDKS

salam kenal, semua
baru tahu ada forum ini dr ngerjain tugas kimia (keliatannya gak nyambung ya?) dan langsung join hehehe


----------



## whenassika

Salam kenal all. Semoga keberadaan saya makin bikin rame. Singkat cerita saya di pt sika indonesia kerjanya. Arek suroboyo aslee..


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Bismillah 
Salam kenal semua forumer ssci 
Selalu semangat untuk satu indonesia dan selalu jaga solidaritas kebangsaan indonesia 
:cheers:


----------



## Sizter85

^^Iya bro, gw sukak dg bro madman nh orangnya selalu open mind, dan ga sensitifan padahal sdh seringkali saya melihat dia kerap mendapat sindiran terkait kesalahan2 minor mengenai berposting(maklum waktu itu masih member baru)... tp bro madman selalu menanggapi dg enteng dan mau utk belajar yg terpenting bro madman sptnya typical yg gampang membaur dan beradaptasi hehe.., _GokiL CooL_ kay:


----------



## yudibali2008

^^

Benar Siz....SSC Indonesia memang perlu forumer2 spt bro madinatul iman itu, kebal jika dikritik dan mau belajar dari kritikan tersebut tanpa tendensi utk beragumentasi yg nggak ada ujung nya. Disamping itu, dia rajin posting dan update, walau hanya postingan sekilas info, itu juga sudah sangat saya hargai.

Salam kenal buat rekan2 forumer SSC Indonesia yg baru saja join di forum ini :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Alhamdulillah 
Thanks siz dan bang yud atas apresiaisinya 
:cheers:


----------



## You_soap

Salam kenal :hi:

Setelah 2 tahun lebih wara-wiri di SSC sepertinya baru sekarang saya mejeng di sini


----------



## Sudir

wuhuuu..setelah sekian lama hanya mengamati, ternyata ada forumnya di dunia maya..
Salam kenal mas bro..


----------



## IlhamBXT

Halo semua  selamat datang dii Skyscrapercity Indonesia yua  semoga bisa memberikan kontribusi yang baik untuk Indonesia kita 
untuk bro madman Gathering Nanti datang yak  penasaran sama dikau hehe ^^


----------



## Madinatul Iman

@bro ilham bxt
InsyaAllah bro 
Semua member baik yg lama ataupun yg baru sdh selayaknya saling mengenal 
Karena "tak kenal maka tak sayang"
:cheers:


----------



## Happy Man

Baru absen di sini setelah masuk Play Group (2 tahun 6 bulan)..hehehe...salam kenal semuanya...baik yang senior maupun junior.


----------



## thekoply

Ikut ngeramein gan...
Baru gabung kemarin


----------



## lexiforpal

Salam kenal skyscraper


----------



## archeromega

Salam kenal all.
user baru neh.. ijin menyimak dulu.


----------



## vinnam

Halo semua, salam kenal. Aku Vinna, pengamat arsitektur dan dunia properti. Salut sama post2 yang suka update proyek2 terbaru. *selama ini cuma jd pembaca*

Salam kenal!


----------



## bhalholha

salam kenal, yuk ramaikan tread kita....


----------



## Isma Hendra

serius dechhhh ane baru maen ke thread yg ini... stelah lama update project P&D... 
salam kenal semua Forumers SSCI Indonesia... 

dari Purwokerto Ibukota Banyumas, Jawa Tengah...


----------



## Crazy Dude

Salam kenal semuanya


----------



## Ardyan

Dari Jogja utk Indonesia.....helloo.......!!


----------



## Hissam Harry

Salam kenal dari kota tasikmalaya................


----------



## SQR_17

salam kenal ya....
dari SulSel untuk skyscrapercity Indonesia


----------



## Dio Tri

salam kenal dari padang......


----------



## azira92

wah.. ACC dulu ah 
salam kenal akang teteh - mas mba..
mohon bimbingan nya, ane newbie :cheers:


----------



## AceN

^^ Join sejak Juni 2011 kok newbie  hehehehehe


----------



## ciyus

salam kenal...

cipok satu2..


:rant:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## covers

salam kenal semua


----------



## Namewee

^^ Wow 
Joint sejak 2010 baru sekarangan ngepost pertama kali


----------



## yoga

*Jabat erat dari Lembah Tidar* :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## AnasMelawan

Salam kenal semua :devil:


----------



## damarsinyo

^^gak tau kenapa pengen ketawa baca ID nya... :lol:


----------



## Namewee

^^ Ada indikasi kalau ID tersebut adalah sebuah kloningan


----------



## Happy Man

^^Klonengannya masih hidup apa udah mati...? Simpastisan AU kali...


----------



## PoetraDaerah

AnasMelawan said:


> Salam kenal semua :devil:


pecinta wanita nih


----------



## Madinatul Iman

^^
Be positif thinking bro 
Bs saja beliau fans nya om anas 
Makanya buat ID itu atau krn lg naik daun jd mudah di ingat2 cmiiiw 
:cheers:


----------



## Namewee

^^ 

Macacih orang yang baru newbie sudah mengeluarkan beberapa komentar yang berani. 

Firasat gw mengatakan kalau doi adalah salah satu forumer unyu-unyu yg lagi kena banned


----------



## AnasMelawan

PoetraDaerah said:


> pecinta wanita nih


Hahaha, iye sappo :lol:


----------



## AnasMelawan

^^
Buat abang2 semua terima kasih saya cuma pengen gabung di ssc yang selama ini jadi silent reader aja dan saya bukan kloningan atau apalah 
Thanks bro madinatul atas koment bijaknya :cheers:

Bro namewee udah berprasangka jauh tuh, menurut guwa yang kloningan tuh yang gak pernah ikut gathering ma ngepost photo di trit post your photo, maaf bro namewee ya kalo nyindir dikit :banana:


----------



## covers

Namewee said:


> ^^ Wow
> Joint sejak 2010 baru sekarangan ngepost pertama kali


baru aktif nih, user/pass baru recover hehe
mudah2an bisa kontribusi :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

AnasMelawan said:


> ^^
> Buat abang2 semua terima kasih saya cuma pengen gabung di ssc yang selama ini jadi silent reader aja dan saya bukan kloningan atau apalah
> Thanks bro madinatul atas koment bijaknya :cheers:
> 
> Bro namewee udah berprasangka jauh tuh, menurut guwa yang kloningan tuh yang gak pernah ikut gathering ma ngepost photo di trit post your photo, maaf bro namewee ya kalo nyindir dikit :banana:


Iyo sappo 
Sptnya bro anas ini newbie dari pulau sulawesi ya khan?
*makassaratauyglain


----------



## AnasMelawan

^^
Bukan dari makassar bro, :lol:
Thanks bro madinatul 
Salam kenal semua ya kecuali *namewee* :cheers:


----------



## Namewee

Madinatul Iman said:


> Iyo sappo
> Sptnya bro anas ini newbie dari pulau sulawesi ya khan?
> *makassaratauyglain


Dari Kalimantan kayaknya


----------



## teraslore

Sampurasun salam kenal dan ijin gabung bro.. ane pengen nimbrung di surabaya dan bandung. Asik juga bisa sambil no'ong kota lain.. Salam salam salam


----------



## TFM1

^^ welcome here anas... dari sulawesi kah? soalnya tau sapaan "sappo/cappo"....


----------



## TFM1

Namewee said:


> ^^
> 
> Macacih orang yang baru newbie sudah mengeluarkan beberapa komentar yang berani.
> 
> Firasat gw mengatakan kalau doi adalah salah satu forumer unyu-unyu yg lagi kena banned


dari 11 komennya, cuman 1 yg nyeleneh yakni "be smart guys"
jadi pernyataan anda sangat tidak mendasar bro...

selebihnya di thread2 BPN, SMD dan BJM beliau menunjukkan attitude yg baik...

jangan terlalu cepat menyimpulkan, jangan jadi paranoid n phobia gitu lah bro... :cheers1:


----------



## AnasMelawan

^^
Thanks bang *TFM1*, saya dari kaltim bang tapi sukunya campuran ada bugisnya juga jadi ngertilah walaupun gak banyak juga, :lol:
Salam hangat buat semua forumer se Indonesia, buat pembangunan bag Indonesia timur juga yang udah menjadi sesuatu palagi makassar, balikpapan, dll moga bisa lebih merata, *skyscrapercity* wadah informatif dan apresiasi buat kemajuan kota2 di Indonesia dan sekitar :cheers:


----------



## AnasMelawan

Del-


----------



## IlhamBXT

Wah curiga nih dari Kaltim   jangan jangan anda sekota dengan saya,Kota Bontang.Mampir mampirlah ke Bontang kalau sempat hahaha ^^

Selamat datang di SSCI kawan.


----------



## IlhamBXT

AceN said:


> ^^ Join sejak Juni 2011 kok newbie  hehehehehe


:lol: bro acen juga akhir2 ini aktif lagi selamat datang ya :hi:


----------



## Namewee

TFM1 said:


> dari 11 komennya, cuman 1 yg nyeleneh yakni "be smart guys"
> jadi pernyataan anda sangat tidak mendasar bro...
> 
> selebihnya di thread2 BPN, SMD dan BJM beliau menunjukkan attitude yg baik...
> 
> jangan terlalu cepat menyimpulkan, jangan jadi paranoid n phobia gitu lah bro... :cheers1:


Begitu ya. 
Berarti gwnya aja yang terlalu kritis dan terlalu seksama

Semoga anasmelawan tidak sedang berdusta yang mengatakan dirinya bukan kloningan


----------



## Namewee

AnasMelawan said:


> ^^
> Buat abang2 semua terima kasih saya cuma pengen gabung di ssc yang selama ini jadi silent reader aja dan saya bukan kloningan atau apalah
> Thanks bro madinatul atas koment bijaknya :cheers:
> 
> Bro namewee udah berprasangka jauh tuh,* menurut guwa yang kloningan tuh yang gak pernah ikut gathering ma ngepost photo di trit post your photo*, maaf bro namewee ya kalo nyindir dikit :banana:


Saya hargai pendapat anda yang ini. Dan saya gak merasa tersindir sedikitpun.
Anda benar2 silent reader sejati sebelumnya (kalau memang iya)


----------



## AnasMelawan

IlhamBXT said:


> Wah curiga nih dari Kaltim   jangan jangan anda sekota dengan saya,Kota Bontang.Mampir mampirlah ke Bontang kalau sempat hahaha ^^
> 
> Selamat datang di SSCI kawan.


Thanks bro ilhambxt, Bontang kota Taman salah satu kota industri di Kaltim, sering lewat tapi terus ke Senggata sangkulirang wahau, :lol:

Moga sukses UN nya bro


----------



## AnasMelawan

Namewee said:


> Saya hargai pendapat anda yang ini. Dan saya gak merasa tersindir sedikitpun.
> Anda benar2 silent reader sejati sebelumnya (kalau memang iya)


Thanks bang, nie juga udah ada akun tapi takut komen, takut disanggah kalo udah diserang keder deh guwa hahaha, semua forumer di sini pinter2 semua cari informasi aja sambil belajar yg ada, :cheers:

Hati2 digigit anak harimaunya bang kalo udah melihara ntar


----------



## IlhamBXT

AnasMelawan said:


> Thanks bro ilhambxt, Bontang kota Taman salah satu kota industri di Kaltim, sering lewat tapi terus ke Senggata sangkulirang wahau, :lol:
> 
> Moga sukses UN nya bro


:lol:
Nah lho tepat kan dugaan saya.Mampir sebentarlah ke Bontang hehee.....
Domisili di Muara Wahau ya bro?


----------



## AnasMelawan

^^
Domisili samarinda dan balikpapan bro juga kota2 sekitar dalam kaltim secara kerjaan gitu, :lol:
Mampir udah pernah bro sampe masuk komplek badak lng juga, keren mah tuh 

Salam sukses aja bro dan juga forumer yang lain :cheers:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

Hai,salam kenal semua.Saya newbie disini.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Hai,salam kenal semua.Saya newbie disini.


:hi:
Salam kenal juga ^^
Forumer daerah mana bro?


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Rinaldo Maharditama said:


> Hai,salam kenal semua.Saya newbie disini.


Salam kenal jg bro rinaldo
Silakan ramaikan trit2 ssci 
:cheers:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

IlhamBXT said:


> :hi:
> Salam kenal juga ^^
> Forumer daerah mana bro?


Dari jakarta.


----------



## adir

haiii, salam kenal semua forumer ssci... saya newbie ni bro dari kota samarinda


----------



## PoetraDaerah

^^ wah domisili samarinda tapi tau sengkang,... selamat bergabung bro...


----------



## adir

PoetraDaerah said:


> ^^ wah domisili samarinda tapi tau sengkang,... selamat bergabung bro...


hehehe iyyeee tau sengkang tapi kuliah disini sappo, jadi domisili sini dah^^:cheers:


----------



## Jo199

Halo, salam kenal, izin gabung ya.


----------



## IlhamBXT

Jo199 said:


> Halo, salam kenal, izin gabung ya.


Salam kenal :hi:


----------



## inBaliTimur

Jo199 said:


> Halo, salam kenal, izin gabung ya.


Salam - kenal - juga - Jo199, selamat datang di SSC Indonesia dan semoga bisa berkontribusi dengan baik..........


----------



## Dhany Ramadhan

halo semua salam kenal,, saya izin gabung ya,


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Salam kenal bro 
Silakan ramaikan trit2 ssci 
O y forumer dari kota mana bro?


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Jo199 said:


> Halo, salam kenal, izin gabung ya.


Silakan jo
Salam kenal jg 
Forumer dari kota mana?


----------



## adir

halo , slam kenal semua
izin gabung dan jalan2 di SSCI


----------



## samuelmeth

Hello, salam kenal, samuelmeth dari Jakarta


----------



## apaloh

Baru liat thread ini.. Salam kenal semuaa.. Gue dari bekasi(ga nanya), dan gue sering nongkrong di kawasan scale model


----------



## retwycha

Salam kenal semua, maaf telat banget perkenalannya.


----------



## Budak Melayu

^^
Aii...baghu nampak ade trit ini, Salam Kenal lah buat kawan-kawan di sini semuenye..


----------



## carrtigo

Perkenalkan semua, Carrtigo dari Bandung


----------



## bhalholha

yuukkkk... ramaikan thread kita  ....


----------



## amatariw

perkenalkan semua, amatariw dari bandung, tapi domisili Ambon


----------



## koetaradja_HS

Salam kenal semuanya..

saya dari Aceh, tepatnya Banda Aceh..

regards.


----------



## Hissam Harry

Salam kenal....Saya Hissam Harry , Forumer dr Tasikmalaya asli kota solo


----------



## abangzampang

halluu.... semua....
salam kenal dari new comer...........

jakarta


----------



## dodoltea

Salam kenal rekan2 semua, saya Deddy dari Bandung...


----------



## pangestu

ucap salam kenal utk semuanya, sy pangestu dari yogyakarta


----------



## forumku.com

forumku.com hadir sebagai SSCI


----------



## marsogud

Halo. Perkenalkan saya marsogud. Salam hangat untuk semua forumers SSCI


----------



## eVANDOpriyanto

Halo smw forumer baru SSCI yg baru aja join...
Selamat datang & Selamat menikmati forum SSCI :cheers:
Salam manis dari forumer SSCI Bumi Ruwa Jurai Lampung


----------



## JezzJazz27

Lohhaaaaa JezzJazz27 disini,,
salam kenal semuanya,,
salam skyscraper "Lovato"


----------



## sukmana

salam kenal buat semuanya, minta sedikit tempat buat unjuk gigi nih, saya Danang Sukmana dr jogja, biasa dipanggil danang tapi di Forum SSC ini saya pakek Id Sukmana.
Mohon bimbingannya buat para pendahulu, eh, maksudku buat member yg lebih dulu gabung. Mohon maaf jk ada kata2 yg kurang enak, krn saya bukan koki yg pandai meramu. Saya hanya desainer grafis yg biasanya mainan tikus. harap maklum. salam hangat dari saya untuk semua, makasih...


----------



## Loyn

Hai SSCI, saya member baru di sini, asli dari kota kecil Mojokerto Jatim...
sebelumnya kalo ada salah dalam interaksi saya disini, omelin aja saya hehehe...salam kenal semua


----------



## baims

hai salam kenal SSCI...
saya sakdadin baim ramadhan,bisa di panggil sakdin..saya forumer dari pasuruan dan sekarang domisili di malang....mohon bimbinganya..trima kasih


----------



## borneo81

Salam kenal saya forumer dari Kota Banjarbaru, Kalimantan Selatan


----------



## x5c0

halo..saya newbie di forum ini
asli jogja


----------



## Ivanf

halo salam kenal nama saya Ivan dari Jatibening ( abisnya bingung kalo nyebutin nama kota, kecamatan sih Jaktim tapi wilayah nya di bekasi barat icard: , hehehe but no big deal lah)


----------



## nicosekadau

Salam kenal juga saya nicosekadau dari pontianak sekarang domisili di makassar


----------



## ivo_winda

salam kenal
aq ivo winda
asli surabaya tetapi sekarang menetap di semarang
sudah lama sech ngikutin n comment di forum SSCI Semarang,,
tp baru sekarang liat thread ini Hehhehe


----------



## henrikmanik

Hallo, saya henrik dari medan. salam kenal buat semuanya. Terima kasih.


----------



## inBaliTimur

^^ all:
Welcome to SSC Indonesia friends, selamat berkontribusi dan menjelajah forum ini, jangan cuma jadi pemirsa setia

inBaliTimur/BxHxTxCx


----------



## riswandaaa

perkenalkan saya Riswanda dari Semarang  salam kenal semuanya


----------



## Madinatul Iman

ahmadYR said:


> Iya ni wkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwkwk... Baru sadar... Kemarin aku tersesat dan tidak sengaja terdampar dimari...


Ciyee....ala2 negeri dongeng gtu yeaa.......wkwkw ketemu MIAN ya kang Ahmad waktu nyasar wkwkwkw ....


----------



## ahmadYR

Madinatul Iman said:


> Ciyee....ala2 negeri dongeng gtu yeaa.......wkwkw ketemu MIAN ya kang Ahmad waktu nyasar wkwkwkw ....


Ala2 Alice In Wonderland hehehe... 

Wahhhh udah sering ketemu MIAN mah... Tiap malem pas aku mimpi buruk..:lol:


----------



## D&C

:speech: kenalkan nama sama donald chan singkat D&C ajah, forumer stay di Semarang
Saya gabung di SSC 22 April 2013 jadi sudah 4 bulanan di mari
maapkan ye... kalo baru sempet mengenalkan diri...... salam kenal semua


----------



## Cherrybon

*new member of the forum registration*

David 80
MacGyver

Cheers,


----------



## NosyKretts

Halo semuanya namaku Fajar Andi Patappari forumer asal Kaltim.
Pernah berdomisili di Tenggarong 11 tahun, Sangatta 7 tahun, dan masuk Samarinda dari tahun 2007 sampai sekarang.
Salam kenal buat Senior dan Member baru di SSCI.
Indonesia Bisa!


----------



## ahonksirad

ArfianAye said:


> selamat malam, baru ngerti kalo ada trid ini.
> 
> saya arfian angga yulanto, biasa dipanggil Aye
> 
> saya tinggal di jogja dan klaten.
> 
> *btw, gara2 skyscrapercity, pikiran saya benar2 semakin terbuka. terima kasih skyscrapercity  *nada klinik tongfang** :lol:


saya boleh ketawa gak? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ridhoanugrah

Salam kenal SSCI 
saya Ridho dari Jambi, mohon bimbingannya ya :cheers:


----------



## Rinaldo Maharditama

ridhoanugrah said:


> Salam kenal SSCI
> saya Ridho dari Jambi, mohon bimbingannya ya :cheers:


Oke.. salam kenal juga ya.. :cheers:


----------



## mshenoch

Hallo, Markus Henoch dari Semarang.

sorry baru memperkenalkan diri setelah sekian bulan jadi pembaca pasif.


----------



## mametoz

assalam
Arif R aka mametoz dr Demak. skrg lg sekolah d semarang (pengen Kerja Praktek)
mohon bantuannya utk proyek" yg ada di sekitar semarang misal kudus, salatiga,dll
thx


----------



## 74n

Hallo....Salam kenal 

Saya JAN anak Medan. 

Terima kasih.


----------



## Madinatul Iman

74n said:


> Hallo....Salam kenal
> 
> Saya JAN anak Medan.
> 
> Terima kasih.


Hi....salam Kenal Jan...
Mari berdiskusi Dan menambah wawasan di forum ini :-D


----------



## apaloh

baru liat thread ini selama nangkring berbulan2 di ssc wkwkkw...langsung aja deh, nama saya Bintang Nugroho Gusti, tinggal di Bekasi Timur.. sekolahnya di SMAN 4 BEKASI (gapenting yang ini), ngefans banget sama Lady Gaga wkwkwkw


----------



## ahmadYR

apaloh said:


> baru liat thread ini selama nangkring berbulan2 di ssc wkwkkw...langsung aja deh, nama saya Bintang Nugroho Gusti, tinggal di Bekasi Timur.. sekolahnya di SMAN 4 BEKASI (gapenting yang ini), ngefans banget sama Lady Gaga wkwkwkw


Applause...


----------



## ranto

Hallo SSCI.....salam kenal
saya Ranto

Jakarta-Bandung


----------



## jepz

Hi, my name is Jeffrey, i live at Jakarta, Indonesia. Nice to meet you all..


----------



## irasiscaa

macgyver said:


> Add your own name here
> irasiscaa


----------



## irasiscaa

irasiscaa


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Selamat datang ke forum ini kay:  .


----------



## bintan asik

bintan asik. asli padang sekarang tinggal di jakarta


----------



## bhalholha

salam kenal dari Magelang - kulon lor - Jogja
 :cheers2:


----------



## iwankmarsel

Numpang absen...
Iwankmarsel...asal makassar domisili ga jelas...
Salam kenal semuaaa...!!!


----------



## Cabron del Mar

Saya Cabron del Mar. Asal dari Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur. Salam


----------



## ananto hermawan

bintan asik said:


> bintan asik. asli padang sekarang tinggal di jakarta





bhalholha said:


> salam kenal dari Magelang - kulon lor - Jogja
> :cheers2:





iwankmarsel said:


> Numpang absen...
> Iwankmarsel...asal makassar domisili ga jelas...
> Salam kenal semuaaa...!!!





Cabron del Mar said:


> Saya Cabron del Mar. Asal dari Bojonegoro, Jawa Timur. Salam


Welcome kawan2. Selamat bergabung di Skyscrapercity Indonesia Forum, biggest, better, bolder forum


----------



## TDIE INSIDE

jabat erat dari Malang,salam kenal buat semuanya... teddy namanya.


----------



## Jiwa_Matahari

Not a new member, but I don't think I have posted here before.

Jiwa_Matahari from Banjarmasin is here!


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Jiwa_Matahari said:


> Not a new member, but I don't think I have posted here before.
> 
> Jiwa_Matahari from Banjarmasin is here!


Welcome Kak...salam kenal 
Saya Dari bpp madinatul iman


----------



## Jiwa_Matahari

Madinatul Iman said:


> Welcome Kak...salam kenal
> Saya Dari bpp madinatul iman


Salam kenal, ding. Nanti kalo ke Balikpapan tolong kakaknya ini dianter-anter ya #sokpenting :cheers:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Jiwa_Matahari said:


> Salam kenal, ding. Nanti kalo ke Balikpapan tolong kakaknya ini dianter-anter ya #sokpenting :cheers:


Aamiyn...ya kak...InsyaAllah
Ayoo info2 or PM jk berniat ke kota bpp


----------



## sweetsugar

Salam knal semua,saya boby di jakarta,


----------



## RickyFebriand

I'M ME "RICKYFEBRIAND" from MEDAN salam kompak


----------



## Madinatul Iman

RickyFebriand said:


> I'M ME "RICKYFEBRIAND" from MEDAN salam kompak


Salam Kenal Kak Ricky Dan yg Lain...met join di ssci ...


----------



## matarmaja

sebut saja saya matarmaja dari depok,salam kenal


----------



## stpang

Salam kenal, silent reader mencoba peruntungan 
Saya "stpang"


----------



## D148LO

salam kenal smua, saya D148LO


----------



## bozenBDJ

^ Selamat datang ya  .


----------



## daun hijau

Selamat Siang,

Saya yang bertandatangan dibawah ini:

Nama : daun hijau
Kota Asal : Samarinda

Terimakasih.

ttd


----------



## m.rizalez

daun hijau said:


> Selamat Siang,
> 
> Saya yang bertandatangan dibawah ini:
> 
> Nama : daun hijau
> Kota Asal : Samarinda
> 
> Terimakasih.
> 
> ttd


Wah sama kita dari samarinda, di tunggu kontribusi nya


----------



## stareky

Komen pertama di trit ini 

"Hai semua....  "

*telat introdce hihi


----------



## Madinatul Iman

stareky said:


> Komen pertama di trit ini
> 
> "Hai semua....  "
> 
> *telat introdce hihi


Hi Kak Eky....udah nyampe ke room INI juga wkwkwkwk


----------



## buak

"BUAK" From balikpapan ( Orang Banjar asli bukan NATURALISASI )

Buak adalah jenis hewan malam sering juga disebut burung hantu yang memiliki ciri2 seperti mata merah, badan kecil tapi lincah dan mengeluarkan suara "buak buak buak"

•Salam kenal semua•


----------



## edotos

salam kenal semuanya 
saya edotos
dari prabumulih sumsel


----------



## paradyto

Salam kenal *buak* dan *edotos*.
Selamat datang dan Keep posting di sscikay:

Cheers


----------



## citrix

salam kenal , 
member baru , citrix asli semarang , tinggal di serpong , tangerang

regards..


----------



## tanokichi

salam kenal.....
saya dari semarang, tapi stay di jogja


----------



## jim kharisma

Permisi semuanya.......salam kenal 

ane dari Banjarmasin Kal Sel....


----------



## svaerd firemanska

hey there,,,

saya asli kota batik, jateng

sekarang kerja d morowali, sulteng

salam kenal,,,,


----------



## TinyMusic

Tambahkan aku juga!


----------



## mustikahamzah

*mustika*

mustika


----------



## mustikahamzah

test


----------



## melodicdrummer

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX 
Teddybear
Indistad
+ melodicdrummer


----------



## barockx

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Indistad
melodicdrummer
+ barockx

Salam kenal
__________________


----------



## Satrialindo

Salam Kenal semua '

Saya "satriaLindo" Lahir Jakarta , Usaha Pontianak 
bergerak dalam bidang , penyediaan Pasir untuk proyek .

salam hormat ke suhu suhu khusus nya wilayah Pontianak 

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Indistad
melodicdrummer
+ barockx
Satrialindo

Salam kenal
__________________
__________________


----------



## Ma Chi

saya Ma Chi, member baru dari Malang

salam kenal


----------



## wind16

buak said:


> "BUAK" From balikpapan ( Orang Banjar asli bukan NATURALISASI )
> 
> Buak adalah jenis hewan malam sering juga disebut burung hantu yang memiliki ciri2 seperti mata merah, badan kecil tapi lincah dan mengeluarkan suara "buak buak buak"
> 
> •Salam kenal semua•


BUAK , K nya di ganti jadi L.. ntar jadi BUAL.. BUAL... BUAL... 

:lol:


----------



## Iws

salam joss 
Balikpapan ...


----------



## JAG2

Satrialindo said:


> Salam Kenal semua '
> 
> Saya "satriaLindo" Lahir Jakarta , Usaha Pontianak
> bergerak dalam bidang , penyediaan Pasir untuk proyek .
> 
> salam hormat ke suhu suhu khusus nya wilayah Pontianak
> 
> MacGyver
> David-80
> Jag.lt.cmd
> Wallawalla
> Mahaputra
> JktCity
> Alvin
> Sanhen
> GreyX
> Teddybear
> Indistad
> melodicdrummer
> + barockx
> Satrialindo
> 
> Salam kenal
> __________________
> __________________


Welcome and enjoy
I ve changed my name in Jag2 &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## happyjerry

Jerry from Balikpapan. Salam kenal semuanya!


----------



## jaberwocky

Salam kenal semua 

Saya jaberwocky dari depok ..

sent from taplak!


----------



## jojok

Saya jojok dari semarang..
Salam kenal semua :cheers:


----------



## Laras_Satya

Wahai para pencatat tempat, ijinkan merapat dan berbagi hangat jabat erat.


----------



## 191296

Saya forumer baru hehehe, maaf baru post di topic ini.
Salam kenal.


----------



## vodca monroe

ijin bergabung di post ini para senior


----------



## aAedol

saya disini sudah dari 2010 tapi belum pernah komen disini, lol...

oke perkenalken saya *aAedol *(that's my nickname in the real world tbh), saya dari Karawang Jawa Barat... salam kenal semuanya... :lol:


----------



## irfan0012

salam kenal semua, saya irfan0012, dari Surabaya, izin bergabung yaa


----------



## stareky

Salam, boleh kan post dua kali di sini 

stareky here


----------



## bismo07

*Perkenalkan, saya baru register..*



JAYBE said:


> Jaybe


Halo salam kenal semua,
Saya *Bismo*, Asli Salatiga - Jawa Tengah
Sedang Beajar masang *C-Bus* di Jakarta
Barangkali Rumah atau Gedungnya mau di buatkan sistem* Lighting dan Electric Automatisasi*, Boleh Kontak ke saya.

Terimakasih, mercy, thank you, Maturnuwun!


----------



## hadimdn

salam kenal semua !!newbie dari medan ijin bergabung ya !!


----------



## RickyFebriand

hadimdn said:


> salam kenal semua !!newbie dari medan ijin bergabung ya !!


^^
Salam kenal Medan, monggo mampir di mari
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3377


----------



## bangpe

Salam kenal..

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e


----------



## coco_marcoco

Salam kenal semua, saya coco_marcoco dari Purwokerto. Lama jadi silent reader dan baru bergabung, hehe


----------



## panggon.com

Salam kenal sy Gun dari purwokerto, seneng liat2 foti disini..

Kebetulan ada kerjaan sendiri yg emang hrs foto2 hehehe

Sent from my GT-I8160 using Tapatalk


----------



## stupbpn

hi


----------



## Madinatul Iman

stupbpn said:


> hi


Hihihihi ...


----------



## hadyanto

stupbpn said:


> hi


Hi doang????
(@*@)???


----------



## Madinatul Iman

hadyanto said:


> Hi doang????
> (@*@)???


Belum ada ide kalik kak........wkwkwkw


----------



## Beruang Madu

akhirnya..izin bergabung sebagai forumer baru disini..salam kenal semua dari balikpapan!


----------



## Madinatul Iman

Beruang Madu said:


> akhirnya..izin bergabung sebagai forumer baru disini..salam kenal semua dari balikpapan!


Alhamdulillaah....salam kenal 
Silakan ramaikan trit2 bpp Dan Indonesia ya 
Welcome to ssci


----------



## yudhit

Bro *Madman*: Dirimu suka banget yah nongkrong disini..? :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oya, kok diriku kayaknya belum pernah kesini yah..? Padahal sdh bangkotan nih diriku melanglang buana ke semua trit 
OK deh, ini adalah postingan pertama saya disini. So, salam kenal kembali tuk forumer2 baru...

:cheers1:


----------



## Madinatul Iman

yudhit said:


> Bro Madman: Dirimu suka banget yah nongkrong disini..? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Oya, kok diriku kayaknya belum pernah kesini yah..? Padahal sdh bangkotan nih diriku melanglang buana ke semua trit
> OK deh, ini adalah postingan pertama saya disini. So, salam kenal kembali tuk forumer2 baru...
> 
> :cheers1:


Helllow Kak yudhit ...
Masbuloh wkqkwkkw
Kan menyambut member2 baru Kak he he 
Emangnya Kak yudhit...aktifnya di Efbe ya kaan!
Salam kenal juga Kak yudhit


----------



## SoakSpeed

^^slm kenal bro _*madman*_ dan _*yudhit*_, serta semuanya yang unyu unyu :lol:
Sya yoki dari Jambi


----------



## ciputra01

Salam kenal, 
ijinkan sy kuli bangunan utk hadir disini


----------



## anasbjm

Salam kenal untuk semua forumers
Saya anas dari Bjm

Sent from my GT-I9200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Łefțeşčønão

*Hi...*

Hallo and malem boss... :wave: Kenalin nih, panggil ane: *Lefte* aja deh... 
Sorry ane kalo manggil agan2 pake kata bro ato siz ato boss aja ya... 
Soalnya kalo panggil pak ato bu, mbak ato mas terlalu formal tuh, kadang2 ada yang risi juga kan kalo dipanggil kayak gitu, and krn ane ga beda2in usia... :nocrook:
Kalo ane boleh dipanggil bro kok... :apple:
Thanks yeah...


----------



## sweetday

Salam kenal dari Widya yang sweet, hahahaha. Eh ini gimana sih munculin emot nya?


----------



## alferzo

Hai salam kenal. Gua member lama sebenernya, terus lupa udah lama ga pernah buka forum jadi lupa password nya. 

My name is Al, domisili Jakarta


----------



## dodilara

Salam kenal semuanya. Semoga forum skyscrapercity wilayah Indonesia semakin ramai yah.


----------



## ridha amal

Salam kenal, senang bisa bergabung


----------



## arantxa mutia

Hi semua, gw arantxa asalnya jakarta, tp skrg domisili di medan ikut misua...dah lama liat liat ini forum, tp belum ada keberanian buat join...salam kenal semuanya

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JukeBox

Salam kenal semua. Saya JukeBox. Agan-Agan dan Agun-Agun bisa lihat postingan saya yang masih amatir di trit *Top 10 Skyline*. Sekedar berbagi foto kota saja. Terimakasih.


----------



## andriyogass

Hai, salam kenal semua..Gw Andri dari metro, Lampung. gw sdh tahu dan sering lihat perkembangan pembangunan di skyscrapercity dari waktu masih SMA thn 2011,tapi baru sekarang baru berani dan sempat join disini


----------



## The Map

Hai, salam kenal semuanya...
panggilan saya map :cheers:
ikutan gabung ya :lol:


----------



## riskipjrs

Halo, perkenalkan nama saya Riski. Saya tinggal di Bekasi.. :cheers:
Sudah kenal SSC sejak kelas 2 SMP tahun 2008, dan dari tahun 2008 sampe 2013 cuma jadi silent reader :nuts: 
Juni 2013 kemarin saya baru berani bikin ID, dan sampe sekarang tetep jadi silent reader :bash:
salam kenal semuanya


----------



## Bobotoh33

Sya Indra Nubie dari Parisz Van Java,.salam kenal,.hatur tengkyu


----------



## santo_kemp

salam kenal kepada semua pecinta forum Skyscrapers Indonesia...

Nama lengkap saya Susanto, kelahiran Medan dan sekarang tinggal di Batam.

Ane baru tau ada forum ginian, soalnya ane biasanya main di forum KASKUS doank :bash:


----------



## franz_wee

Salam kenal saya franz dari purwodadi,stlh jd silent reader 3 thnan mencoba untuk ikut bergabung


----------



## lun

Salam kenal
Lama join cm jadi silent reader an....


----------



## skybus

Salam kenal semua saya dika dari Bandung, udah lama jadi silent reader baru sekarang mau memperlihatkan penampakannya. hehehe


----------



## Pakde Hien

Salam kenal semuanya, saya Sutanto biasa dipanggil pakde Hien dari solo, domisili lompat2 di singapore, surabaya, solo, semarang, batam

Semoga forum skyscrapercity semakin bergairah


pakde Hien
[email protected]

PT.Rahmi Ida Nusantara
PT.Nusantara Puncak Mahodaya


----------



## ade_hart

assalamualaikum semua
nama saya Ade dari Palembang, sudah lama jadi silent reader dan baru sekarang berani buat akun,,hhee


----------



## Megantara

salam semua, saya Patra Megantara. mohon bantuan dan kerjasama nya. :cheers1:


----------



## tiban

hallooo


----------



## adamuda

salam kenal semua, selama ini hanya jadi silentreader di grup ini. semoga gabung bisa lbh bnyk bermanfaat. salam hangat dari kota lunpia.


----------



## kenzamudo

adamuda said:


> salam kenal semua, selama ini hanya jadi silentreader di grup ini. semoga gabung bisa lbh bnyk bermanfaat. salam hangat dari kota lunpia.


^^ yg punya klinik desain bukan mas?


----------



## ahmadrifqies

Salam hangat dari kota Purwakarta


----------



## alghaffary

salam kenal semua :cheers1:


----------



## stareky

holaaa... ikut ngisi daftar hadir, dah 3x ni, hehe


----------



## adit_nchom

salam kenal
saya adit dari bekasi

mohon bantuan dan informasinya


----------



## Fadil.P

Salut...! Salam Kenal Ye SCF Sorry Long Post !


----------



## forumku.com

^^ forumku.com di sini


----------



## tiban

hallio


----------



## dimas.tian13

slam kenal semua... aku dimas dari jogja... wah semoga gag telat perkenalannya :cheers:


----------



## yudhit

Ini adalah salah satu trit yg suka sering saya perhatiin, coz cara kenalannya pada unyu2 semua hahaha... :lol:

BTW, 2 all new members: Welcome...! :cheers1:


----------



## asmoroy79

*asmoro yudho, Ponorogo*

tertarik dg forum ini berlatarbelakang dari kecintaan pada negeri ini,sy penasaran ingin tahu perkembangan pembangunan di Indonesia sejauh mana. Dari forum inilah sy tahu indonesia sdh punya Bandara2 yang megah mulai dari KNO, BPN, UPG, DPS, SUB, dan yg paling dinanti, T3Ultimate SOekarno-Hatta yg on progress. Bandara penting karena mjd teras suatu negara. masuk ke dalam "rumah",dari forum ini sy tau ada kota2 di Indonesia yg indah dan bersih spt Surabaya, Palembang, Pekanbaru,dan Balikpapan, serta tentu sj Jakarta yg ternyata mampu bersaing diantara ibukota2 negara dunia dg masuk List sekian besar kota dg jumlah gedung pencakar langit terbanyak di dunia. Kesimpulan sejauh ini yg saya dapat, ada 200an negara didunia, dan kupikir menjadi Warga Negara Indonesia adalah salah satu anugerah terindah bagi kita . salam kenal dari saya, asmoro yudho,26 th, mengabdi utk Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## y3rich0

y3rich0 aka richo dari jogja


----------



## Rousshan

Hai, I am Roushan, salam kenal dan mohon bimbingan dari teman-teman semuanya.


----------



## RZ_51000

salam kenal semua saya member baru disini mohon bimbingannya yah


----------



## Pikacau

member baru disini, salam kenal yaa


----------



## mzw

halloo.... salam kenal semua :cheer:


----------



## Fauzan Isnanto

Salam kenal bro semua! saya Fauzan Isnanto. Saya termasuk baru di high rise world. saya ingin mengetahui bagaimana dunia high rise world. berhubungan saya member baru, saya ingin tahu, apakah ada grup rope access disini? saya ingin melihat proyek proyek yang menggunakan rope access di high rise building. mohon bantuanya! salam kenal!


----------



## jeppe_sanganov84

Halo agan2 saya sanganov 
Dari Jambi tapi asli dari Pati Jawa Tengah
Pekerjaan tukang plafon😁


----------



## design_hamra

hello... saya ilham "Hamra" Mauludi dari Bogor, Jawa Barat

kerja di Jakarta...


----------



## wahyu_0207

Assalamu'alaikum.
Wahyu, dari Kota Sibolga, Sumatera Utara.


----------



## spaceworks

Halo!

Saya Yugo dari Jakarta.


----------



## bajuready

Hello semuanya...
Anda memang top n salam kenal yaa...


----------



## joko tingkir

Halo salam dari Lamongan


----------



## opik81

Salam kenal dr Cilacap


----------



## An-35

Hallo saya dari Irian jaya, 
pekerjaan tukang listrik,
status single di sini.


----------



## devanfairuz

Salam kenal dari jawa timur


----------



## iron medan

Salam knl dari medan
Maju terus kota2 diindonesia


----------



## afifsyaifulz

salam kenal saya Afif dari Salatiga.


----------



## TheIntern

Halo semua salam kenal, saya dari Jakarta


----------



## kuran26

salam kenal saya dari bogor


----------



## wingko

halo salam dari kota wingko


----------



## rofa

Salam kenal saya dari bandung


----------



## Iqbal_

Salam kenal dari kota samarinda


----------



## The Polwoman

Selamat, saya siswa dari Belanda dan melakukan magang di Surabaya.


----------



## airatech

saya dari jogja, tinggal di bogor, jadi kuli di jakarta.. bingung khan hehehe ?


----------



## gladiler

Salam kenal saya dari bogor, untuk yg dari bogor ayo update terus proyek2 di bogor


----------



## DionPanlimaReza

Halo semua salam kenal,
Saya dion dari cinere, saya newbie di bidang property khususnya mall &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## aryomath

perkenalkan, saya aryo dari semarang


----------



## peteye

salam kenal dari jogja


----------



## mogumogu

perkenalkan saya dari Jakarta tp lebih sering di Surabaya


----------



## cahgembl0nk

hadir.....
saya cuma sering mampir ke thread krl baru baca thread ini.

saya nubie dari cideng - parung panjang


----------



## gabrielmiolo77w

Salam kenal,saya pendatang baru dari Lampung


----------



## nikofendi

Niko Surabaya


----------



## maafkanaku

salam kenal dari saya abdul
domisili bogor


----------



## dean alfito

hai salam kenal sy dri pwt


----------



## Mboet.007

Salam kenal mboet 007, saya newbie dari balikpapan yg smtra domisili di jambi


----------



## masmarijan

Marijan gresik


----------



## muflih

tws


----------



## avno

Salam kenal sy dari jakarta


----------



## bksbunnyhead

salam kenal dari bandung


----------



## abiyasad2

Salam kenal, saya Abiyasa Darmawan dari Depok


----------



## malaminggu

Salam kenal, saya dari Jakarta


----------



## Selovain

Salam kenal sy dari bekasi


----------



## ratoru

Salam kenal sy dari Depok


----------



## Octagon

I am from Medan &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## Widodo Emeraldo

new member, i am Jakartanese


----------



## mercury88

assalammualaikum..
saya dari Padang, sumatera barat


----------



## AirWin

Salam, Member baru dari Bandung dan Jakarta


----------



## trikhp

Hallo salam kenal nama arwana bagus saya dari cirebon, tinggal di banda aceh ayee


----------



## astone

Salam kenal semua, saya agus dari lampung tinggal di bandung


----------



## Abdul7Mumin

Salam kenal saya member baru dari pemalang, jateng


----------



## N45UTION

Salam untuk semua, saya sandi nasution dari medan


----------



## Renato19

salam, saya renato.member dari minahasa, sulut..


----------



## agusBpn

Salam kenal semua.asli orang balikpapan- kalimantan timur.terimakasih.


----------



## [email protected]

Salam kenal saya dari Depok :banana:


----------



## Soekarno Jr

penyambung lidah proklamator hadir


----------



## atemo

Salam.. Dari jatim hadir


----------



## LKA 321

Salam dari bekasi


----------



## duta besar mainland

saya newbie dari seberang lautan,salam kenal semua


----------



## alexmarcello

salam kenal, saya newbie dari Jakarta


----------



## rajawali yoko

salam kenal,wa penggemar karya2 jin yong:lol:


----------



## wonglamoc

Salam kenal dari pemalang..


----------



## enasnasrudin

salam kenal saya enas nasrudin dari cianjur


----------



## ahargunaytida

hallo... ahargun dari bandung


----------



## Cityso

Salam kenal, saya member baru dari Solo tapi saya kerja keliling di pulau Kalimantan, Indonesia..


----------



## MH greenuwet

Salam kenal semua, sy dari Surabaya dan Jakarta :nocrook::nocrook:


----------



## yudipratama

Salam kenal saya dr belitung....salam kenal terutama saudara serumpun sebalai


----------



## rumahdesain2000

*Greetings all*

Greetings all. My name is Nova aryanto from Jakarta.


----------



## kev_srg

Salam kenal semua , saya Kevin dari Medan


----------



## brajaawning

Salam kenal saya ismet, Jakarta - Bandung PP


----------



## Rivan.Y.Akbar

Agak telat sebenarnya, udah hampir 2 tahun.
Salam kenal, saya forumer dari surabaya.


----------



## sahriardiansyah2

Salam kenal

Ardi dari kota pempek 😂


----------



## gerryal

Hi All..
Salam Kenal..

Saya Gerry dari Tangerang..


----------



## NZK

Mohon izin bergabung ane dari Cikarang , Kota mandiri di timur Jakarta. Sayang ya di forum ini jarang forumer aktif dari Cikarang padahal skyscrapernya sudah mulai banyak.


----------



## gilang.r5

Hallo saya Gilang dari Bogor 

ini satu2 nya forum yg sy join member


----------



## rtp17

Halo semua, salam kenal dari Surabaya.


----------



## notavailable

salam kenal dari semarang


----------



## LKA 321

Hi


----------



## jupreng

Salam


----------



## abs-ldn

salam kenal semua forumer


----------



## niko-parna

niko-parna. Salam kenal semuanya!!!


----------



## n man10

salam kenal


----------



## Andy Liany

Salam kenal dari forumer Jember


----------



## noer_arifin

Salam kenal semuanya...ijin gabung ya, arifin dari jakarta


----------



## Skychoe

Salam kenal guys


----------



## O'Jann

Saya Fauzan dari Balikpapan. Salam kenal semuanya


----------



## paradyto

Just welcome *imamasr, rumahdesain2000, kev_srg, brajaawning, Rivan.Y.Akbar, sahriardiansyah2, gerryal, NZK, gilang.r5, rtp17, notavailable, LKA 321, jupreng, abs-ldn, niko-parna, n man10, noer_arifin, Skychoe, O'Jann*. Tetap semangat!

cheers


----------



## Deo_

Gw deo salam kenal semuanye ye asli dari Jekardah forumer Jember


----------



## ino019

Selamat sore/malam/pagi/siang saya Ino dari Jakarta, salam kenal semua


----------



## ferdy rahmat

saya juga dari 2014,gk tahu apakah udah pernah mampir ke thread perkenalan ini?lupa...salam kenal dah semua nya..


----------



## Andy Liany

Halooooooo ada orang di rumah? :lol:


----------



## FeryFery

absen dulu dari bekasi yang hits


----------



## Boygouners

Absen dulu kaka salken :banana:tes post pertamaa


----------



## sasmitatyas

salam kenal semua , saya pendatang dari pontianak. asli surabaya . cuma kerja di pontianak


----------



## azdepe

salam kenal semuanya :banana: azis dari bandung


----------



## Andy Liany

😎😎😎😎😎😘😘😘😘👌👌👌👌


----------



## ComartGraphic

Salam dari Comart, Bali...


----------



## BagindaPedo

hi perkenalkan nama saya pedo keturunan dari arab cuma netap di indo


----------



## wilsonlimwilly

absen gan, saya dengan wilson, jakarta


----------



## adhie.tbn

absen juga bang, saya adhie dari tuban..

btw, apakah ada forumer dari tuban???:cheers:


----------



## Titsuno

*Hello*

Hi, salam kenal semuanya. Titsuno dari Jakarta. Sudah lama bergabung, baru nongol sekarang :banana:


----------



## Kitouze

Salam kenal yaa, 
Saya waskito dari Pontianak.
Baru bergabung minggu lalu.


----------



## privatemember

Salam dari sebuah daerah yang terkenal banyak tempat "asuhan" pengembang kelas kakap di pinggir ibukota, namun ada kalanya ke daerah Jawa Tengah/Timur juga sih :nuts:

Sebelumnya _silent reader_ sejak beberapa tahun lalu di beberapa thread.
Selamat sore, selamat berforum dan beraktifitas di dunia maya dan nyata semua


----------



## wiwit04

Ijin gabung semua, saya dari kendal


----------



## cis logos

Hai, gabung lagi. Dlu akun saya namanya cis indische, join dari 2011, tp lupa password dan coba ganti password tetep gagal. Akhirnya bikin akun baru.


----------



## Venantio

cis logos said:


> Hai, gabung lagi. Dlu akun saya namanya cis indische, join dari 2011, tp lupa password dan coba ganti password tetep gagal. Akhirnya bikin akun baru.


Waduuhh.. klonengan dong.. hehehe:lol::lol:

Salam kenal mas..


----------



## cis logos

Venantio said:


> Waduuhh.. klonengan dong.. hehehe
> 
> Salam kenal mas..


Haha, klonengan tapi ngaku ini mah. Mau baca thread klo ga subscribed repot juga buka satu2, jd buat akun lg. Salam kenal juga. Kalau ada rencana main Barcelona, boleh kabar2.


----------



## Rahmad5846

Assalamu'alaikum, saya Rahmad asal Aceh dan sedang kuliah di Yogyakarta.


----------



## Andy Liany

Rahmad5846 said:


> Assalamu'alaikum, saya Rahmad asal Aceh dan sedang kuliah di Yogyakarta.


Waalaikumsalam wrb


----------



## muflih




----------



## Andy Liany

muflih said:


>


Laahh ngga salah kamar? :hmm:


----------



## v-sun

^^@Andy Liany aktif banget di thread2 kayak gini ya, buat nambah2 jumlah postingan ya? :nocrook: :duck:


----------



## Andy Liany

@v-sun buat nambah nambah teman lah di forum. daripada cari musuh rugi 😂


----------



## arsitio

Perkenalkan saya Arsitio, S1 Arsitek dan sekarang sedang menyelesaikan S2 Perencanaan Wilayah dan Kota


----------



## samoge16

Perkenalkan sy perantau indonesia hehehehehehe


----------



## kautsar94

Assalamualaikum Wr Wb. Saya Kautsar saya asli dari Garut


----------



## ohnana

Salam
Perkenalkan saya Maulana dan baru bergabung di forum SSC


----------



## maxc_20

Salam Kenal 
Saya Max dari Jakarta


----------



## irham2008

Salam... saya Irham dari Bekasi baru bergabung di forum SSCI


----------



## yohanesm

salam kenal saya yohanes multrinto dr sby


----------



## darari17

irham2008 said:


> Salam... saya Irham dari Bekasi baru bergabung di forum SSCI


Nicknamenya kok kenal ya.....

Perkenalkan...... saya Akmal dari Surabaya...


----------



## eurico

Selamat datang di forum skyscrapercity indonesia.... saya harap kalian bisa betah di sini.... dan bisa berkontribusi tentang perkebnagan kota atau bahasan2 yg lain di forum ini :cheers:


----------



## andriansaputra

Salam kenal rekan-rekan sekalian. Saya andriansaputra dari Jakarta, sangat memiliki minat terhadap pengembangan properti untuk event mice dan wedding. Terima kasih.


----------



## radiansyah

sudah lama masuk forum ini belum perkenalkan nama ..

Perkenalkan Nama saya Radiansyah asal Bandung ..


----------



## rachmad hidayat

Salam kenal. Saya rachmad dari palembang


----------



## Kitouze

Saya sudah bergabung dari awal 2017, tapi mau sempat perkenalkan nama disini,

Waskito dari Pontianak, Kalimantan Barat.
Salam kenal


----------



## FrozzSCH

Halo semuanya, social ID sy Frozz
Dr bnjarmasin kal-sel, salam kenal


----------



## bekisting.666

halo,
salam kenal semuanya.


----------



## netizen#CMIIW

halo, salam kenal semuanya.


----------



## raihanrah

Halo!
Saya Muhammad Raihan Rahmanu
Panggil saja Raihan
Salam kenal semua! 😁😁😁


----------



## AdrianK25

Hi, selama ini gue jd silent reader. Baru skrg bikin account. 

Adrian, 34, Jakarta. Cheers.:cheers:


----------



## gamora

:banana:Ini aku, salam kenal semuanya..


----------



## eurico

Selamat datang di forum skyscrapercity indonesia, enjoy the forum dan selamat berpuasa ramadan bagi yang menjalankannya kay:


----------



## Topanio

Hai All,
Salam Kenal 
My Nick Name : Topanio


----------



## marunara

Halo. Salam kenal semuanya. &#55357;&#56720;️


----------



## kangcilok

salam kenal semua
kangcilok


----------



## arhigatou

Assalamualaikum wr. wb. Salam kenal semua. Sy ari dari makassar


----------



## kulitmanggis.me

Assalamualaikum Wr. Wb. Halo semuanya, salken...

Saya sdh tertarik dgn gedung2 sejak lama & jadi silent reader di SSC. Panggil aja kulitmanggis yg udh ada di forum sebelah.

Makasih.


----------



## farlymoch

Assalamualaikum Wr Wb🙏
Salam kenal semuanya👋 Perkenalkan nama saya Farly dari Bandung🙏


----------



## azharey

Azhar dari Jakarta


----------



## jedede

Halo semua, saya Ivan dari Jakarta. Lebih dikenal dengan panggilan Mod JDD di forum-forum sebelah. 
sering mantengin forum ini cuma sebagai silent reader, akhirnya memutuskan untuk ikut bergabung hehe
Salam kenal :beer:


----------



## poppers123

Hai All,
Salam Kenal
My Nick Name : poppers123


----------



## trx1111

Salam Kenal Rekan".. dari BSD


----------



## Kujeb

salam kenal semua
saya dari planet bumi :lol:


----------



## Dariechan

Perkenalkan saya Darie dari Payakumbuh


----------



## mitoasoy

Salam,

Mito dari Jakarta


----------



## sepurlurus

Salam kenal...penggemar sepur dari jatim


----------



## Embassy of Rivendell

Salam hangat, perkenalkan saya Perwakilan alias Kedutaan Besar Rivendell bagi Indonesia. Mae Govannen! Salam hangat bagi seluruh rakyat Indonesia dari Raja Aragorn dan Ratu Arwen Undomiel!


----------



## pibro

hallo,

nick saya PIBRO, dari CIKARANG.

semoga dengan gabung di forum ini, dapat saling berbagi & menambah pengetahuan.

salam kenal semuanya.


----------



## sukanonton

hallo,

salam kenal semuanya


----------



## dokdik

Hallo salam kenal semua


----------



## dokdik

Hallo salam kenal semua


----------



## Andy Liany

^^ Aloha


----------



## Faisalrnurs

Halo, nama saya Faisal. Saya dari Ciamis.
Salam kenal semuanya


----------



## Venantio

Embassy of Rivendell said:


> Salam hangat, perkenalkan saya Perwakilan alias Kedutaan Besar Rivendell bagi Indonesia. Mae Govannen! Salam hangat bagi seluruh rakyat Indonesia dari Raja Aragorn dan Ratu Arwen Undomiel!


Cincinnya dah ketemu belum?


----------



## Delman

Halo,
Salam sukses! Panggil saya Delman...
Asal Surabaya, tetapi saat ini domisili di Austin, TX


----------



## HaditsaGFalah

Halo semuanya, salam kenal.
Username saya HaditsaGFalah tapi cukup disebut Falah saja.
Asli dan domisili Bandung. Thx..


----------



## Gailham

Salam. Saya Gailham.
Asal dari Solo Raya dan saat ini berdomisili di kawasan Jabodetabek.
Sudah menjadi Silent Reader di SSCI sejak 2017.
Ndherek tepang, nuhun sadayana


----------



## sipino19

Salam kenal semua


----------



## rkn777

MacGyver
David-80
Jag.lt.cmd
Wallawalla
Mahaputra
JktCity
Alvin
Sanhen
GreyX
Teddybear
Indistad
RKN777


----------



## whoistimi

gw komen gini di grup pesbuk yg ngaku nya forum SKYSKCRAPER, tapi isinya bahas rendang, baju adat, ama politik  
udh gabung dari lama dan gw pikir masih relate sama web ini (krn logo nya sama). ternyata beda.


----------



## whoistimi

dan akhirnya gw putusin keluar dari grup anomali itu


----------



## Bambank666

Halo salam kenal semuanya.

Kenalkan saya Bambank666,nama aslinya Bambang.
Asli dan bertempat tinggal di *Yogyakarta, Indonesia.*
Disini awalnya saya menjadi _*Silent Reader*_ di forum ini sejak *April 2020*.Namun saya ingin memperluas wawasan, informasi, pengetahuan & memperbarui informasi yang terbaru & teraktual dengan pembangunan infrakstruktur, sarana & prasarana yang ada dengan ikut aktif dalam setiap forum-forum yang ada skyscrapercity dan terus berbagi informasi dgn pengguna lainnya mengenai setiap kebaharuan informasi yang ada dalam kaitannya tersebut.

Salam dan terima kasih.
^-^


----------



## Femas A

Hi semua, salam kenal
Nama saya Femas, asal & bertempat tinggal di Kabupaten Tegal. Saya 17th, saya suka baca baca di Skyscrapercity sejak 2 tahun lalu, tapi saya baru join sekitar 1 bulan yg lalu. Terima kasih, salam kenal semua


----------



## auwau

Hai, salam kenal semuanya

Saya Reevaan, usia saya 17 tahun. Saya seorang pelajar kelas 12 di salah satu SMA di Surabaya, Saya berasal dari Sidoarjo. Saya sudah menjadi silent reader sejak tahun 2015. 

Salam kenal dan terima kasih


----------



## Anak Manusia

Hai!

Saya asal Tangerang, biasa berkelana di wilayah Kota dan Kab. Tangerang. Punya minat di bidang jalan tol, konstruksi jalan dan jembatan, tata kota, dan suka mengamati rambu-rambu jalan.

Sudah menjadi silent reader sejak ±6 tahun yg lalu, dan akhirnya memutuskan utk ikut berkontribusi di forum ini.

Salam kenal.


----------



## radiwib

radiwib


----------

